# Celebrities with Bbags PICS ONLY



## Irissy

*This is a pics only thread.*

Please post comments here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/celebrities-with-bbags-comments-731935.html#post21053470

I figure since we have a LV thread of celebrities with bags, why not a B-bag thread too?  My B-bag idols are mainly Nicole Richie, Nicky Hilton and Mary Kate Olson so hence the million of photos I'll be posting here.   Let's all start posting!  

_Source: Bohemian Funk _

*Anna Kournikova:
*







*Alyssa Milano:
*




*
Ashley Simpson:
*


*
Beyonce: 
*



*Charlize Theron:
*



*Fergie:
*


----------



## Irissy

*Christina Aguierra:
*









*Cindy Crawford:
*









*Cameron Diaz:
*


----------



## Irissy

*Gwyneth Paltro:
*














*
Hilary Duff:
*


----------



## Irissy

*Jessica Alba:
*












*
Jennifer Lopez:
*




*
Toni Braxton:
*


----------



## Irissy

*Kate Beckinsale:
*






*
Kristen Dunst:*









*Kelly Osbourne:
*


----------



## Irissy

*Lilo:
*


----------



## Irissy

*Lilo (continued):*


----------



## Irissy

*Lilo (continued):
*




*
Lucy Liu:
*


*
Ashley Olson:
*


----------



## Irissy

Never mind... I'll go out later. I'm a post addict right now! 
*
Mary Kate Olson:
*


----------



## Irissy

*Mandy Moore:
*










*
Tara Reid:
*


----------



## Irissy

*NICKY HILTON: the queen of B-bags!!  (my idol...)
*


----------



## Irissy

*Nicky Hilton (continued):

*


----------



## Irissy

*Nicky Hilton (continued): 

*


----------



## Irissy

*Nicky Hilton (continued):

*


----------



## Irissy

*NICOLE RICHIE:*


----------



## Irissy

*Nicole Richie (continued):

*


----------



## Irissy

*Nicole Richie (continued): 

*


----------



## Irissy

*Sarah Jessica Parker:

*

















*Scarlett Johansson:*


----------



## Irissy

*Back to Nicole Richie: *are you guys sick of her yet?


----------



## Irissy

*Nicole Richie (continued): 

*


----------



## Irissy

*Nicole Richie (continued):

*


----------



## Irissy

*Nicole Richie (continued): *almost done with her...


----------



## Irissy

*Nicole Richie (continued): 

*





















Awk, I'm FINALLY done with her! :shame:


----------



## Irissy

*Sienna Miller:

*


----------



## Irissy

*Sienna Miller (continued): 

*


----------



## Irissy

*Sienna Miller (continued):

*


----------



## Irissy

*Sienna Miller (continued): 

*











*I forgot her name... something Stewart? 

*







Ok, I'm FINALLY DONE!!!  Enjoy everyone!!  I think I should go to bed now...


----------



## frayed_misfit

I think Nicole wears her bbags really well, it's a bit of a hit and miss with Lindsay, sometimes she makes them look really trashy 

Some new magenta ones from Nicki Hilton:


----------



## frayed_misfit

also if you're australian or british, you would know natalie imburglia


----------



## hellooholly

okay i checked to see that these pics weren't redundant, but forgive me if i missed a few and repeated them..

*Nicole*


----------



## hellooholly

more of nicole


----------



## hellooholly

sienna miller


----------



## hellooholly

the olsens


----------



## hellooholly

nicky hilton


----------



## hellooholly

3 more of nicky;
1 more of one of the olsens..
2 of SJP;
1 of kylie minogue
1 more of sienna


----------



## hellooholly

gwyneth
1 of JLo
1 of hilary duff
lilo


----------



## hellooholly

kirsten dunst, and her friend liat


----------



## hellooholly

some misc celebs, dunno who they are  like their bags tho!

okay that's the last of the pics i have..

i haven't credited any of these cos i collected them before i knew i needed to.. but they're all media shots..


----------



## LL_ROCKS

Kristen Dunst's Friend Liat with a Balenciaga


----------



## mpark46

here's some more of yes, Nicole. 

1. She's DOUBLING UP on the bbags!
2. Love this pic of her...
3. Icy pale blue...I dont think we've seen this one on the thread yet.


----------



## Bag Fetish




----------



## winona77

http://www.teddyandmoo.com/blog/?p=4079#respond

"Meadow" from the Soprano's with her first.


----------



## iliabags

Nicole on Mother's Day


----------



## iliabags

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

>


 
Nikki has one too


----------



## jdy324

Alexis Bledel with a mini


----------



## ETenebris

Is this the one?  It was in People a couple of weeks back.


----------



## esiders

OK, I found these pictures on style.com. I'll call these people "notables" since the pictures were either taken at Vogue sponsored events or the subjects were stylish enough to catch the eye of the Vogue photographers.  

starlet Hilary Tsui






some California girls at LA Fashion Week





stylist Brit Bardo





model Isabeli Fontana





Bijou Phillips





Wendi Schecter





Jennifer Bronstein


----------



## esiders

Alyssa Dineen





Elizabeth Cabral





Kelechi Odu


----------



## Irissy

Found some new ones:



Mandy Moore



Nicole Ritchie


----------



## ariana

Christina Aguilera & Lindsay Lohan:


----------



## kaka

here's one of princess Charlotte Casiraghi of Monaco with a bbag .. she's so pretty


----------



## PursePassion

Hello,

I thought it would be nice to make a contribution.....Here is Mary-Kate Olsen with a newer White Balenciaga:

Regards,
J


----------



## PursePassion

Here are a couple more of Mary-Kate & Ashley Olsen:

-Ashley with an 04 White City
-Mary-Kate with a chocolate brown City (can anyone ID this one?)

I hope you all enjoy them!
Regards,
J


----------



## winona77

Nicole Richie.
Indigo First on June 20th.


----------



## esiders

Not sure if this was posted already...
Oct 2005 - Gwyneth at Stella McCartney's H&M Launch





Oct 05 - Amanda De Cadenet





Oct 05 - Gina Greshon...is that a B-bag she's carrying?  can't tell...





Oct 05 - Anne Dexter-jones


----------



## esiders

Rachel Roy and Damon Dash (she is always carrying either B-bags or Birkins)


----------



## esiders

Charlotte Ronson and Rashida Jones










Julia Restoin-Roitfeld (daughter of Paris Vogue editor Carine Roitfeld)


----------



## esiders

Lucy Lui


----------



## Luxx

Christina Aguilera


----------



## winona77

I was just going to post Christina!

Here's Nicole Richie looking AMAZINGLY BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## esiders

Sienna Miller


----------



## H_addict

Alex Curran with her fabulous B-bag (sorry I can't say the same for the rest of the outfit!):


----------



## winona77

That pink first in the Rashida Charlotte photo looks MIGHTY fake...

Here's Hohan leaving Nobu with her Black Day bag.


----------



## H_addict

LOVE the color of this one:


----------



## ariana

Here is Mandy Moore, Beyonce, and Gisele:


----------



## H_addict

Ms. Duff:


----------



## lordguinny

Here you go!  Jennifer Love Hewitt with her bbag.


----------



## hotpinkphilosophy

some more celebs with bbags, sorry for any repeats...ive been doing some research 
celebs:
gemma ward
nicky hilton 
lindsay lohan
nicole richie


----------



## hotpinkphilosophy

pics continued..
celebs:
christina aguilera
hilary duff
nicole richie 

also, the last 2 of nicole richie i cross-posted in the "nicoles fake bbag" thread-theyre closeups of her bag due to the questionable square bales which look more rounded close up....hmm ?

good night


----------



## ariana

Here are some Hilary Duff & Nicole Richie:


----------



## winona77

New Photo of Christina, out AGAIN with her Pale Rose Day!!!
She LOVES this bag!!


Off Topic---- Sometimes I wish I had fake boobs so that I wouldn't have to wear a bra!! She looks so comfy in that T, tight, but comfy!!!


----------



## esiders

BACKSTAGE at the A/W 2006 shows
Julia Stegner





photographer Yelena Yemchuk


----------



## hellosunshine

More Nicole Richie B-bag pics! She has a great collection, of course minus the two fake ones she owns, lol


----------



## hellosunshine

Carmen Elektra B-bag pics!


----------



## litljbird

All of these look fake to me.

The extra-long tassels on Nic's "mustard" threw me for a bit until I read the thread about her fake bags...


----------



## winona77

Christina last night... AGAIN with the pale rose...
I swear I always post her with this bag!

It's so funny, she's such a Sagittarius and I can relate.
She's wearing all cotton, with a DAY BAG...but to show that she's wild she's wearing a $500 bra and red lipstick.
Comfort and sex appeal.
Nice combo!


----------



## Irissy

Nicole Richie with damask b/w stripe Courier:


----------



## Irissy




----------



## frayed_misfit

some larger and older pics i found, sorry if this is repeating it!


----------



## frayed_misfit

here are some more i've found (again sorry if im doubling up)


----------



## ariana

enjoy!!!


----------



## beauxgoris

Let's compare:

Here's Kirsten Dunst and her flat brass bag:

http://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kd31010523dm.jpg
http://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kd31010596yf.jpg
http://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kdout22zg.jpg

p.s. How do I make these "thumbnails" instead of large photos?


----------



## zacorey

Incase you didn't see it in the Celeb section!!!  Loving her bag!

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-section/nicole-loses-it-and-throws-water-at-paparazzi-33314.html


----------



## frayed_misfit

more of nicole thanks to celebweb.org


----------



## Cheryl24

Debbie Matenopoulos


----------



## frayed_misfit

christina and her rouge purse. pretty!


----------



## Bag Fetish

*ROUND AGAIN*


Nicole Richie leads the way for ex-fiancé DJ AM as the two head for a bite at Beverly Hills eatery La Scala on Tuesday. Despite the amount of time the two are clocking together, sources say the exes are just pals. 
http://people.aol.com/people/gallery/0,26335,1218779_6,00.html


----------



## Ronja

Liv Tyler....  










Not sure on the black one thou...

Ronja


----------



## toiletduck

http://www.egotastic.com/media/pictures/0607/lindsay-lohan-bikini-9a-11.jpg

a picture of Lindsay Lohan's bum and her pink rose city..(i hope the link works!!)


----------



## Lalal

nicole richie





kate moss


----------



## aaallabama

sorry to go OT on you gals, but doesn't natalie portman look amazing?!?! ...i just love her adorable pixie haircut!!! :back2topic:


----------



## frayed_misfit

yay new ones thanks to celebweb.org

lindsay with her rose pink purse, and some more christina. i really want a purse now it's so feminine!


----------



## Cheryl24

I know these two bags have shown up in other pictures but I like seeing them again with different outfits.  

Nicky Hilton


----------



## esile

yhassan said:
			
		

> What size is nicoles 05 turq??


 

my dream bag..... it's the work!


----------



## Cheryl24

Constance Marie


----------



## Cheryl24

Daisy Fuentes


----------



## esiders

Is this a teeny tiny B-bag in Eva Herzigova's hand???


----------



## Glimmer

More Carmen...


----------



## winona77

http://www.teddyandmoo.com/blogimages/August2006/4/carmenelectramrchows.bmp

image links don't work from that site.
photo taken last night, out for dinner...



Carmen loves her City.


----------



## Glimmer

Sorry if this was posted, I know it's an oldy.... is this Pistachio or Seafoam?


----------



## ladysatine_20

Hello everyone, i'm new here.I'm love B-bags, although i don't have one. Nicole Kidman is my favorite actress and i remember see her with a B-bag, so i search the pic and here it is:


----------



## Cheryl24

Vanessa Carlton


----------



## Cheryl24

A screen shot of the Duff sisters in their upcoming movie "Material Girls"


----------



## myriamrees

Adrien Broody and girlfriend Elsa Pataky


----------



## waif

Hi everyone, 

I'm new so I apologize if this has been posted. I didn't go through the entire thread. Lindsay with her twiggy:





I'm really surprised Nicole is carrying a fake white first. I always thought it was strange and stiff looking. I spoke to a Balenciaga rep. when I was buying my white city and he said they were coming out with 'paper white' so I just assumed that's what she had. I've also always wondered how she manages to get the longer straps for her firsts.


----------



## waif

Your welcome, I wish I'd known about this place sooner. I had lots of celeb bbag pics but only saved the ones that show the leather well for my own reference. This one is from earlier in the summer but it's a good close-up of Nicole's city:


----------



## waif




----------



## waif

Nicole 8/11/06:
Looks like a bad stain.


----------



## myriamrees

Kate Moss !! Thanks to pursefanatic85 who posted in celebrities threath!!


----------



## japskivt




----------



## hc1871

check out Xtina and her pale rose Bbag

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-section/xxx-christina-aguilera-lookin-fab-xxx-39113.html

What a great outfit and I LOVE the shoes!!!!


----------



## myGERL

Hillary Duff... description of this pic per people mag....During a New York City stroll, Duff lets her L.A.M.B. cardigan do the talking. She pairs it with skinny jeans, a scarf and the It girl favorite Balenciaga bag.


----------



## Pursefanatic85

I love Nicole's collection TDF...I think she has every color imaginable!




Sorry if this pic was already posted!


----------



## waif

I've seen pics of Christina with a rose first, could the other strap be hidden?

Ashley Simpson, bag lady:


----------



## Brandolina

I found 14, but I'm sure she has more


----------



## Brandolina

I can't upload 3 pics. They're too big.


----------



## Brandolina

Dancing_Queen said:
			
		

> Hi Brandolina, I'm relatively new to this forum. What colour (Blueberry?) is nicole's first bag in your first picture? Is it from this season's? =)


 
I think that the colour of the first bag is Indigo, but I'm not sure. That pic was taken last summer, so the bag can't be from this season. 

One more photo


----------



## Brandolina

may3545 said:
			
		

> When you have the money to spend, you will have the bags. I LOVE her collection!


 
very true!


----------



## esiders

More Christina...click on the links to see bigger pictures




http://img41.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=86233_aguileragame3_507lo.JPG





http://img41.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=86240_aguileragame1_483lo.JPG


----------



## bagworm

I don't know if these pictures have been posted.


----------



## Z&J

Here's Nicky Hilton w/ her white bbag. Sorry if it's a repost I didn't remember seeing it


----------



## waif

New Christina in NY:


----------



## Glimmer

Seafoam Twiggy?


----------



## RiveRena

Carmen Electra


----------



## agnes_ccmj

Again, Nicole......
She could use some meat on her bones (she would be so hot if she actually had an _ass_) but I just *love her look*. (although her sunglasses are a bit too big sometimes) just as I love balenciaga.... 
how can someone go from total cocaine-trash to _this_?:






I think it's a blueberry first?


----------



## zacorey

Here is Lindsay with her ink!


----------



## zacorey

Christina!


----------



## zacorey

Sienna!


----------



## RiveRena

What color bag is Nicole Ritchie carrying here???

Celebrity Style Guide :: > Featured Items


----------



## hc1871

Hope this is not a dupe


----------



## winona77

http://www.teddyandmoo.com/blog/?p=6566#respond


New photo's (AUG 25) of MKA and her old Pistachio City.


----------



## winona77

http://www.teddyandmoo.com/blog/?p=6560#respond

Lohan (on AUGUST 26) and her old White Work.


----------



## waif

I have two bigger pics of MK and Lilo. MK's city is so beat up it's sad.


----------



## esiders

Miz Kate with her flat hobo... 

http://img157.imagevenue.com/aAfkjfp01fo1i-846/loc332/69582_katemossj3_122_332lo.JPG

http://img153.imagevenue.com/aAfkjfp01fo1i-1277/loc408/69590_katemossj4_122_408lo.jpg


----------



## esiders

Can you see these?

http://img157.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=69582_katemossj3_122_332lo.JPG

http://img153.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=69590_katemossj4_122_408lo.jpg


----------



## Gonatcha

Lindsay with the new padded B bag  Jealous, Me?


----------



## waif

New Kate:


----------



## agnes_ccmj

another pic of nicole:





:


----------



## agnes_ccmj

nicole again! that black city is just _so FAB_!!  
but nicole's hobo/boho-look is getting *really old...*






















but look at her skinny _skinny_ ankels!! EEWW


----------



## frayed_misfit

lindsay lohan with her padded bbags


----------



## waif

New Nicole:


----------



## waif

Glimmer said:


> DAMN Lohan and her quilted bag!  I sooooooooo was not interested but it looks SO :censor: good in that color!



Too funny, me too!!!
Damn you Lohan. This picture makes me want it, it would be great for evening.
The girl needs to put on a bra:


----------



## manila girl

She's got it in two colors... Not sure if the Balenciaga was the one she lost on London.


----------



## esiders

Hilary Duff...cute hat.


----------



## kaka

slipping in style


----------



## hellosunshine

hilary and her trusty bbag:


----------



## hellosunshine

more:


----------



## esiders

Sandra Bernhard


----------



## esiders

May Anderson


----------



## esiders

Xtina and her hubby


----------



## Cheryl24

Anne Hathaway - the button gives you an idea of when the pic was taken


----------



## badbananagirl

Look!!!!!!
Even Pink has a B bag.
Teddy & Moo's Celebrity Gossip


----------



## fiatflux

Definitely looks like a Bronze weekender to me....really nice!


----------



## winona77

First Celebrity GREIGE sighting!
Xtina and her Greige City.


----------



## Irissy




----------



## PursePassion

What is the color & season of this bag? Is that a Twiggy or City?

I couldn't believe I found a picture of Nicole with _another_ different b-bag!

  :shame:


----------



## PursePassion

Hmmm....I can't seem to get it bigger, but for anyone who is interested, here is the link:

the Fashion Spot - Fashion Industry Forums- Nicole Richie (posting requires reading thread guidelines)

Post #5033 of the Nicole Richie thread on thefashionspot.com

I would love to know what you all think


----------



## esile

*pursepassion*, here's more pics of nicole's bag.
it's badly stained and dirty... so it's hard to tell if it's anis or khaki.
anyone else?


----------



## firstclass1

Christina Aguilera with 'rouge purse'    HOT HOT HOT


----------



## winona77

Lisa Rinna and what looks to me like a denim box.


----------



## cilla

Tori Spelling, not sure what color this bbag is....grenat?    She looks cute pregnant.


----------



## Irissy

Another photo of Tori Spelling with her gorgeous grenat (?) City.  I found it on the latest Life & Style Weekly magazine.


----------



## esiders

Lenny and Zoe Kravitz (she looks so much like her mom  )


----------



## esiders

Nicky carrying the new Saddle bag


----------



## esiders

Not a celeb...but the woman in the background on the right has a bubble B-bag.


----------



## esiders

One of The Sartorialist's photos from the Milan shows


----------



## esiders

Christina with a black Day... 

http://img55.imageshack.us/img55/7122/01zb3.jpg


----------



## bark




----------



## hazelsarah

Her front pocket wasn't closed in her previous pic with jude law either


----------



## Lissis




----------



## Fashiongirl23

Carmen Electra


----------



## rebeoliva

ashlee simpson black quilted in london


----------



## mpark46

Here's yet another one of Nicole with her trusty black city:


----------



## cheesecake1




----------



## cheesecake1




----------



## cheesecake1




----------



## Nina_LV

Michelle Trachtenberg, Is that a Greige City?


----------



## mpark46

Nicole doubles up again:


----------



## badbananagirl

MollyGood Viewer - 101906%20ashley%20olsen%203 / MollyGood

Mary kate and her new B bag


----------



## tvstar




----------



## agnes_ccmj

even more nicole:



























too bad her arms look so skeleton-like... maybe she could carry THREE bags at once with some flesh/muscle tone on them lol!


----------



## avery

I don't know if anyone has posted these already, but here are some recent ones of Kate Moss using her Balenciaga again.


----------



## hazelsarah

more!


----------



## esiders

model Liya Kebede...


----------



## esiders

_Vogue_'s Valerie Boster (an editor I guess)


----------



## esile

:back2topic:


----------



## esiders

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## cheesecake1




----------



## cheesecake1




----------



## fiatflux

I'm inspired to get a Black Work after seeing this picture. Will it make me skinny too?


----------



## Pewter

Ahh these are recent pics, no? Why is Nicole still carrying around this bag?  Does she not know it's fake?


----------



## cheesecake1




----------



## cheesecake1




----------



## cheesecake1




----------



## Glimmer

MK and her black Work again...


----------



## mpark46

Here's one of Nicole with a Pale Blue (?) City...


----------



## esile

lilo- apple green work
lilo- black work
hiliary- lilac work
nik- damask city
nik- metallic magenta first


----------



## esile

nik- mustard first
lilo- olive pony city
nik- seafoam first
lilo- turq 05 work
llo- white work


----------



## esile

nicole- red silver hardware city


----------



## esile

sara jessica- calcaire twiggy 
nicole- pewter first


----------



## esile

mary kate- black work and balenciaga shoes


----------



## esile

more kate
i cropped out pete.


----------



## superstar




----------



## rebeoliva

gisele and her weekender


----------



## Irissy

Carmen Electra!


----------



## Gonatcha

Lindsay Lohan in purseheaven...


----------



## Blue_Butterfly




----------



## esiders

Liya Kebede


----------



## hellosunshine

Lindsay Lohan with her White Work ( i think ):


----------



## hellosunshine

Lindsay with a Lilac City:


----------



## hellosunshine

Lindsay Lohan with her Turq city:


----------



## hellosunshine

Lindsay Lohan with a canvas weekender and a metallic magenta city:


----------



## hellosunshine

Lindsay with a Ponyhair City and a Metallic Clutch:


----------



## hellosunshine

Lindsay with ink twiggy:


----------



## hellosunshine

Lastly Lindsay with a black work and Pale Pink Purse:


----------



## Sweetfaces

Is Lindsey carrying a metallic makeup clutch?


----------



## msflutter

i really want a bag like this!! Is it the clutch?  I know its aweful, my scanner isnt working, so i took a pic of it....


----------



## ssm

Let me try this again--never posted a picture before. 

Jennifer Lopez with what looks to me like a white first.


----------



## Glimmer

Paris should totally post in the _What's in Your B-ba_g post!


----------



## esiders

Brooke de Ocampo (NYC socialite)


----------



## Nina_LV

First time I see Jessica Simpson with a Balenciaga.


----------



## Cheryl24

Kelly Ripa


----------



## jav821

Hello.. can someone let me know what color and season is Jessica Alba's First Bbag?
Thank you


----------



## juliekinnies

photographer Yelena Yemchuk





This is a photo from quite a while ago and sorry for posing it again but is this the epitomy of chic or what?


----------



## Pewter

MK's black work:


----------



## Pewter

No idea  ... It was on Nicole Richie's My Space:


----------



## spiralsnowman

Sir, you are stylin'! Do you guys think he's holding the bag for her, or if it's his own?


----------



## Glimmer

One more time.


----------



## ETenebris

Mods, I am not sure if this fits in the "celebrities" category, so please move it if necessary.  I can't believe I am just now noticing this, but is Carrie (Sarah Jessica Parker) carrying a First in this photo (from the Jury Duty episode of SATC)?

photo courtesy of hbo.com


----------



## esiders

One of the Olsens


----------



## Irissy




----------



## Irissy




----------



## Irissy




----------



## Irissy




----------



## Irissy




----------



## Irissy




----------



## Pinkcaviar

JLo's Black Balenciaga City


----------



## ssm

Now I'm trying another way to post a picture--sorry it's J-Lo again.


----------



## Nina_LV

Paulina Rubio


----------



## mocean

from theartorialist

looks like 04 marron or 06 grenat to me... lovely!


----------



## karo

New pictures of Anna Kurnikova with a bbag

http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m83/celebritynation/new4/anna.jpg
http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m83/celebritynation/new4/anna2.jpg


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Alex Curran Fiance of footballer Steven Gerrard and Elen Rives Fiance of footballer Frank Lampard.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## esile

kate looks great!


----------



## Pewter

Rachel Zoe's metallic *bronze work*. I wantttt this bag!


----------



## winona77

Just coming by to post it!


----------



## christinexo




----------



## Gonatcha

http://img166.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=80395_dminogueHQCB2_122_389lo.jpg


----------



## esiders




----------



## karo

One more time Cameron and her bag


----------



## fendihunter

Christina with a Pink Day?


----------



## Moonlight

Nicole Scherzinger and Talan Torriero


----------



## seahorseinstripes

YUP looks like work to me *slinks*, noticed the feet studs.


----------



## Rondafaye

Simply terrific.


----------



## karo

Some pictures of Courteney Cox back from 2002


----------



## karo

One more of Courteney Cox


----------



## karo

And once again Courteney Cox. btw I think she was one of the first celebrities to wear bbag, don't you think?


----------



## karo

A different shot of Chritstina with her gorgeous red bag


----------



## msflutter

jlo and a matelasse?


----------



## fendihunter

Nicole Ritchie carring a First? Guesses as to color?


----------



## karo

Michelle Trachtenberg


----------



## rainbow_rose

*My personal fave, Christina Aguilera, She always rocks her Bbags!*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## Rondafaye

rainbow -- your photos aren't showing up for me. I found this one of Christina today:


----------



## missrabbit

Nicole Richie


----------



## tvstar

tvstar said:


>


 
 Try this if you can't see it: http://photos1.blogger.com/x/blogger/1038/2320/1600/425556/nicole1.jpg


----------



## Moonlight

Karen Molder


----------



## aimky

here's nicky with the GH brief


----------



## esiders




----------



## karo

Nicole Richie


----------



## IWillBeYour419

jydeals1 said:


> I love her coat! anyone know what brand it is?



I don't think anyone answered this yet, but Christina's jacket is by J Mary.


----------



## Glimmer

Here's the brown Matelasse looking good on lilo again (thanks celebrity board)!


----------



## Ellay

Hi guys!  Could someone please please tell me which colour this is? I absolutely have fallen in love with it!!  
Thanks!!  x




Irissy said:


> *Jessica Alba:*
> View attachment 12356
> 
> View attachment 12357
> 
> View attachment 12358
> 
> View attachment 12359
> 
> View attachment 12360
> 
> View attachment 12361


----------



## shopprincess

Bre from ANTM


----------



## karo

Christina


----------



## esiders

Nicole and her trusty black B-bag...


----------



## larnette

More Nicole...


----------



## Cheryl24

chuggie said:


> I'm not sure if anyone got pics of the event (I don't even know how they got the report description - clearly someone watching knows their bags). I hope that she is able to recover well and that we will see her out soon with her collection of Balenciagas.


 
Found these pics of Lindsay entering rehab w/ her B-bag:


----------



## eliza




----------



## eliza




----------



## eliza




----------



## tennisd

I think this pic was never posted. Forgive me if it has


----------



## eliza

More Nicky Hilton and GH!


----------



## prisma

SONG HYE GYO ( a super famous Korean actress)
copied from fashionspot.com- starstyle- asianstar

I believe carrying a Black City


----------



## prisma

She is even prettier with no makeup (sorry off topic)


----------



## karo

Cameron Diaz


----------



## eliza

I don't remember seeing this pic, so if it's a re-post I apologize! But the COLOUR...! (and the shoes.......... yum). It's Mary-Kate by the way!


----------



## eliza

Our bags are SO not out of style ladies! I remember all the predictions in fashion mags that the bbags would be out for 2007 (not that I would have stopped carrying mine, I make my own rules) but celebs with awesome style sense (like Nicky Hilton, Cameron Diaz and Nicole Richie) continue to carry theirs. Pooey on them mags 









Once again I'm yearning for her shoes............


----------



## aimky

I've never seen this pic on this thread...Hilary Duff with a *SEAFOAM WEEKENDER!!   *


----------



## esiders

Not a celebrity...but these pictures are from The Sartorialist's website


----------



## firstclass1

Not sure if this is posted already :s ?! If so - I'm sorry for the double post :shame: !


----------



## eliza

I don't remember seeing these posted. Some of these photos are pretty old. They're of Kirsten Dunst and her friend Liat Baruch who has some great bags:


----------



## eliza

Again, I hope this isn't a repost but I don't remember seeing this pic! It's a great shot of some very yummy looking leather... not sure what colour it is though...


----------



## prisma

Niki Hilton with black b bag (copied from fashionspot forum)


----------



## karo

An old picture of then pregnant Katie Holmes looking at a gorgeous bbag


----------



## badbananagirl

Mandy moore with a marine part time GH

Mandy Wasn&#039;t Chasing Monogamy | POPSUGAR


----------



## eliza

I would love to see an HQ shot of Sienna's bag just to see what kind of condition it's in! She uses it ALL the time!!


----------



## Nanaz

*Christina with White City. I love this gril, she knows how to wear it with class or make it fun. *


----------



## flipflopstyle4u

Christina Aguilera and her hubby from the Perez Hilton website. Photo taken 1/31/07.   She loves this bag!


----------



## Nanaz

*Lindsay and her White Bbag. I guess they all like White. *


----------



## eliza

She really loves her GH! It looks great on her.


----------



## m1gr31n!

Here's J Lo with an aulmonaire..the limited edition one


----------



## kaka

Cristina should be a balenciaga model she totally rocks carrying her bbags


----------



## Dazzle

BALENCIAGA BOOTS


----------



## eliza




----------



## esiders

Marcus Wainwright and his wife Glenna Neece (don't know these people, but they were on style.com)


----------



## knn

One of the footballer's wife:  ( from fashionspot)


----------



## knn

Another footballer's wife: (from fashionspot)


----------



## karo

Emma Bunton from Spice Girls


----------



## beauxgoris




----------



## beauxgoris

More Sienna:

http://celebs.myphotos.cc/hosting2/public/thumb_45c22c319cc8a520592315.jpg
http://celebs.myphotos.cc/hosting2/public/thumb_45c22c3287318963580496.jpg


----------



## karo

J.Lo and Matelasse


----------



## eliza

This is Cameron leaving the gym... a GH Naturel as a GYM BAG?!?!? I wish...


----------



## beauxgoris

God she loves her classique!


----------



## Nanaz

*Thanks for the song. I enjoyed it.  I think this must be the same bag  and boy from behind she looks like second J.LO (only little flatter). *


----------



## Glimmer

I posted in another thread that I thought her bag in the video was a plastic fake Weekender.  Then I saw the pic of her with her Giant and was wondering if maybe that was the bag.  Still, it looks so stiff in the video and it doesn't look like giant hardware.  Here's the screenshot I posted.  She must have bought her cute Giant Work after the video!


----------



## jessicastyle.com




----------



## rainbow_rose

*Another Alex Curran.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## beauxgoris

p.s. THANK YOU SEAHORSE!!!


----------



## knn

Sorry, if repost:


----------



## knn

bigger picture (from fashionspot forum)


----------



## eliza

Similar pic I know, but you get a great look at her bag and she looks just beautiful!


----------



## superstar

Sorry if these have already been posted.


----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## superstar




----------



## eliza

yes eliza, great job attaching the pic, lol. sorry, here it is:


----------



## Dazzle




----------



## OG_Baby

Lilo





Lindsay Lohan Photos : People.com


----------



## OG_Baby

Lilo





Lindsay Lohan Photos : People.com


----------



## OG_Baby

Lilo





Lindsay Lohan Photos : People.com


----------



## OG_Baby

Lilo





Lindsay Lohan Photos : People.com


----------



## knn

Christina Aguilera: (again)

source: People.com


----------



## Cheryl24

Kobe Bryant's wife Vanessa at tonight's All-Star game (I don't know about that jersey dress thoughush: )


----------



## right_in2

nicole richie


----------



## eliza

Yep it's recent! Taken on Feb 18th... A little closer up:


----------



## SuLi

Mandy Moore with a GH (part-time maybe) from JustJared.com


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Coleen McLoughlin.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

Is this eggplant or purple? It's quite interesting!


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

What year is Gwen's black bbag? I like that hardware.


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Lindsay Lohan. (Sorry if already posted.)*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*


----------



## Nanaz

*Michelle Trachtenberg with Greige City. Her bag looks so smooshy and soft. *


----------



## OG_Baby

Nicole Richie





Star Tracks - Monday, February 26, 2007 | A NEVER-ENDING PARTY | Joel Madden, Nicole Richie, Paris Hilton : People.com


----------



## eliza

WOW! Nicole Richie:


----------



## eliza

Nicole Richie visiting a salon (LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE the bag, SO glad she brought her Indigo First out again!!)


----------



## eliza

Here is an older pic of Nicole Richie... is this a pony bag? I knew she had a zebra pattern pony but I don't ever remember seeing this one:
(sorry if you're all getting sick of the NR pics, I'll stop if ppl find it annoying!)


----------



## esiders

Is this a B-bag?




http://www.style.com/slideshows/parties/022407LALA/15m.jpg


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Alex Curran.*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## rebeoliva

paulina rubio from perezhilton.com


----------



## Dazzle




----------



## Gonatcha

*^^^Powderpuff100*
I don't know what kind of dog it is, but it is Mischa Bartons and this is pictures of him from last spring:
http://www.mischa-b.com/gallery/albums/candids2006/011/02.jpg
http://www.mischa-b.com/gallery/albums/candids2006/021/normal_12.jpg


----------



## Dazzle




----------



## fiatflux

Is Liz Lemon wearing a Black First?


----------



## rainbow_rose

*The fabulous model Isabelli Fontana.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

tori spelling


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

Carmen Electra


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Alex Curran.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*
*



*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Pink.
xxxRosexxx



*


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Charlize Theron.*
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*


----------



## rainbow_rose

_*Rachel Stevens.*_
_*xxxRosexxx*_
_*



*_


----------



## rainbow_rose

*Sophia Bush.  *
*xxxRosexxx*
*



*


----------



## knn

Sorry if repost:

From: the Fashion Spot - Fashion Industry Forums- Nicole Richie (posting requires reading thread guidelines)

see next post


----------



## knn




----------



## kimair

you know seahorse...i looked at the video again on itunes, and it is a work with gh...
the pattern i saw could have been the light hitting it...
here's a screencap...


----------



## fashion-cult

*Hello all,*

*Thought I would add a few Celeb Bal pics to the mix...*

*Sorry if they have already been posted :shame: *


----------



## karo

Lisa Rinna


----------



## karo

Nicole Richie


----------



## karo

Fergie


----------



## juicy couture jen




----------



## karo

Once again Fergie


----------



## beauxgoris




----------



## lordguinny

Here's an insert of the Fergie picture for those who can't access the link above.


----------



## Moonlight




----------



## fiatflux

Is this a fake?  I just saw this posted over at TFS on Nicole Richie's thread.  The bale looks a little suspicious to me, but it could be correct; hard to tell for sure.


----------



## hellosunshine

Nicole Richie Looking Amazing!
& it looks like the more she uses her bbag..the better looking it gets each time. The leather on it looks yummy!~


----------



## hellosunshine

Another of Nicole from a different day and different bbag!


----------



## hellosunshine

Lindsay with Teal/Turq Work.


----------



## hellosunshine

Here's Lindsay with an '04 mustard yellow coin purse!


----------



## badbananagirl

New pics of Fergie wearing her GH work

http://www.teddyandmoo.com/blog/?p=12953


----------



## hellosunshine

here's *Michelle Trachenberg* carrying her bbag three different times...guess who loves their balenciaga ?!!  





first pic: at the beach sporting her trusty bbag and an alexander mcqueen scarf fashionably tied around her hips.

second pic: decided to take her bbag partying to celebrate her 21st birthday at Koi restaurant.

third pic: bought it along to a business meeting.


----------



## hellosunshine

Sophia Bush carrying '04 seafoam (i think ?) with Chad Michael Murray


----------



## kimair

aerin lauder with a black GH city


----------



## starkitten




----------



## starkitten




----------



## starkitten

you're so welcome! pretty bored tonight as you can see. sigh.


----------



## fiatflux

*Clémence Poésy*










Ashley (or mK?) in the midst of some Bals...


----------



## verty

What style/color is this bbag


----------



## eliza




----------



## karo

Charlize Theron with what may be a bbag. I'm not sure about it but the handles look like a bbag.


----------



## verty

Ashley Olsen w/seafoam first & white city (?) & her friend w/marigold first (?):


----------



## karo

Jessica Simpson and matelasse


----------



## oceancitygirl

First time posting pictures, So I hope I do it right lol.

Mary-Kate & ex-boyfriend David






Ashley





ashley





mary-kate and ashley





Ashley





Mary-kate


----------



## oceancitygirl

Ashley Olsen

























http://img393.imageshack.us/img393/6828/04nd5.jpg


----------



## oceancitygirl

yay, glad you like, I love the olsens

Ashley
http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/6426/mkasept11dll2.jpg








Mary-Kate
















I have only seen marykate carry this one once.
http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/5213/olsen001sd1.jpg


----------



## oceancitygirl

Ashley













Mary-Kate


----------



## oceancitygirl

More olsens^_^

Ashley 











Mary-Kate


----------



## hellosunshine

Mk with Broze Weekender and seafom first









i love her weekender...they have so many bags and they never wear them out ?!


----------



## eliza

MK with a white oval clucth... first time I've seen a celeb with one of these!


----------



## across_the_univers

Kate Moss


----------



## oceancitygirl

Ashley




















Mary-Kate


----------



## oceancitygirl

Ashley


























Mary-Kate


----------



## oceancitygirl

Ashley




















Mary-Kate


----------



## Dazzle




----------



## oceancitygirl

Ashlee Simpson























http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/6740/250ch6.jpg


----------



## oceancitygirl




----------



## Cheryl24

Jenna Elfman


----------



## oceancitygirl




----------



## oceancitygirl

< Which is this one?


----------



## oceancitygirl

Nicole












Christina





^I just LOVE her bowling bag

Hilary


----------



## oceancitygirl

Ashley & Mary-Kate


----------



## oceancitygirl

Mary-Kate & Ashley


----------



## Dazzle




----------



## Cherry44

Fergie


----------



## oceancitygirl

Mary-Kate Olsen


----------



## verty

Shasta said:


> Didn't show up Verty!  Try again?



Sorry.. ush:  - let's see if this works:

Bam's wife, Missy:




Hilary Duff:


----------



## karo

Bridget Moynahan


----------



## fiatflux

3 of Nikki Hilton and 1 of Paulina Rubio


----------



## Blue_Butterfly

Not feelin' the outfit though...


----------



## eliza




----------



## esiders

Aerin Lauder Zinterhofer


----------



## esiders

Kate Redwing


----------



## Blue_Butterfly

More pics of Bridget Moynahan and her bbag...


----------



## Blue_Butterfly

Christina Aguilera


----------



## purplekicks

Hye Park backstage at Oscar de la Renta's Fall 2007 show.


----------



## verty

^It's JMary Wool Coat:


----------



## jchiara

Was this picture of Fergie already posted??


----------



## Blue_Butterfly

I SPY a bbag in the company of a celeb...does that count?!


----------



## kirsten




----------



## j'aime_vuitton

Lilac city
http://www.handbagdesigner101.com/images/img_celebrity/20/HUGE_michelle_trachtenberg.jpg


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

Kate Moss. Not sure if these were posted...
http://www.luxuryfashion.com/ezine/Portals/0/kmoss_furvest_blktop_graypants_uggs.bmp

http://www.luxuryfashion.com/ezine/Portals/0/kmoss_blktee_blkleggins_brownminnetonkas.jpg 

http://www.luxuryfashion.com/ezine/...lazer_bluebalenciaga_jeans_blklizardboots.bmp


----------



## monsoon88

Some additions, not sure if these have already been posted, though, of Sienna Miller...


----------



## eliza

Nicole with her trusty black city, it must be broken in to perfection!


----------



## mimi23

Yasmin Sewell, 
Buying director, Browns


----------



## toni22

not sure if these have been posted.. not sure where they came from.  i googled  Gisele with handbag.. and found these...


----------



## toni22

^^ so that looks like her original FBF.

then  during fashion week this year, she was carrying it again in Paris..

this pic is from Star magazine..

it was gisele and kate with their Flat brass bags that started this whole love afair for me..

so glad gisele still uses hers!!


----------



## winona77

Someone in TPF had this exact style and color. It's so old and so great! I wonder if Winona was the one who bought it off her 


ps- these were photos taken last night.


----------



## esile

recent kate pics. i love that she still carries her flat brass hobo!


----------



## esiders

Byrdie Bell


----------



## esiders

US _Vogue_'s Filipa Fino


----------



## rebeoliva

paulina rubio w/ i think french blue city


----------



## vbskull

I found these pics in the celebs excercising thread.


----------



## Shasta




----------



## Shasta

NIcky Hilton

http://www.celebritystyleguide.com/?op=item&sid=22&cid=122&page=13&item=811


----------



## rebeoliva

here is the pic from hola


----------



## odd

here's an old photo of mandy moore carrying her 05 gray day...the photo that inspired me to add the day in my bbag family. i love the day! 






credit: thefashionspot.com


----------



## minababe

Irissy said:


> *Jessica Alba:
> *
> View attachment 12356
> 
> View attachment 12357
> 
> View attachment 12358
> 
> View attachment 12359
> 
> View attachment 12360
> 
> View attachment 12361
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want one little balenciaga  like jessica alba has. how much cost one in that size? and where i can buy it ?
> *


----------



## verty

Sorry if this has been posted before.

Nicole Richie w/many of her bbags:


----------



## esiders

Beth Buccini


----------



## esiders

Jamie Lynn Siegler


----------



## esiders

Eleanor and Jon Ylvisaker


----------



## starkitten




----------



## Blue_Butterfly

Nicole Richie looking healthy & fetching with her trusty black city.


----------



## eliza




----------



## eliza

Jessica Stam with BF DJ AM


----------



## eliza




----------



## nataliam1976

one more Nic ...looove the outfit!


----------



## karo

More pics of Nicole.

I love her hair and her outfit.


----------



## MarieG

Nicole looks fabulous!


----------



## sophiawinter

Taken from a PF Member Circoit:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/spring-summer-07-season-review-did-you-make-124636-3.html


Ma I know what is this bag? Is the color Truffle?


----------



## esiders

Bridget Moynahan


----------



## oceancitygirl

Singer Cassie


----------



## eliza




----------



## Glimmer

I don't remember seeing this particular pic of Cam with her GH Natural Work.


----------



## Nanaz

*Fergie again.*


----------



## bobojue

Really, the twins are NEVER without a drink....weird


----------



## karo

Nicole


----------



## knn

Credits:  Fashion_love, The Fashionspot.com

Picture taken 04.30.07


----------



## knn

Colleen Mcloughlin (Footballer's wife)
Credits:  Roxy_007 of The Fashionspot.com/forum


----------



## oceancitygirl

Mary-Kate


----------



## Bag Fetish




----------



## hellosunshine

Here's every single Balenciaga that *Nicky Hilton* has ever worn out: ( this maybe her entire collection and it took me awhile to find them all but it's worth it because now we can stare at all the pretties  )


----------



## hellosunshine

Cont'd:


----------



## hellosunshine

more:


----------



## hellosunshine

here's some more:


----------



## hellosunshine

here's some more pics:


----------



## hellosunshine

here's the rest again:


----------



## hellosunshine

the last set of pictures:


----------



## KDC

Erm...Can I just ask a silly question here...Please let me know if I am wrong, but is this Marigold (???) First a fake???





The whip-stitching on the handles seems to be too light. I don't know, perhaps it's just over exposed from the flash...Also, where are the folded loops at the side of the bag that attach the shoulder strap. I don't know the finer details about the pre 05 bags, but I am sure this one just doesn't look right...Opinions?


----------



## lightblue84

FERGIE 
CREDIT: PEOPLE.COM


----------



## H_addict

Fergie with Apple Green First


----------



## jchiara

Is this a really old picture?  Regardless, it's beauty-full!


----------



## eliza

Rumer Willis


----------



## evychew

ladies,

is this lilac 06 or 04? thanks!


----------



## lordguinny

Gisele B. with a black city.


----------



## eliza

Thought this was funny: an older pic of Lindsay Lohan... with a fake bbag in the background lol


----------



## karo

Tori Spelling


----------



## karo

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## lightblue84

NICKY HILTON


----------



## esiders




----------



## esiders

Byrdie Bell


----------



## Nanaz

*Christina with Greige City. *


----------



## Nanaz

verty said:


> Wow, that PT looks so tiny on Mandy! It's gorg though, and she is absolutely adorable.


*Verty look at her in this pic.*


----------



## eliza

Older pic of LL with a Canvas bbag:


----------



## hellosunshine

Hilary Duff & her '04 Lilac weekender.
( she actually uses it to travel!!!)


----------



## hellosunshine

Hilary Duff yet again with her *Black Flat Clutch  *


----------



## hellosunshine

Hilary Duff and her extremely overused *'05 Black City*


----------



## hellosunshine

Mandy Moore


----------



## hellosunshine

Tara Reid with a *black twiggy*


----------



## hellosunshine

Lindsay Lohan with a *'05 Turq* and Nicole Richie with her *black city* 
okay i'm done posting for today


----------



## eliza

I wish i had a gym bbag like nicky and cameron! i would never use my precious for dirty socks!


----------



## cracker

*hellosunshine* thanks for posting all the hilary duff pics. I think she's gorgeous and I love her style.


----------



## cracker

Not a big fan of her but her Twiggy is HOT!


----------



## mocean

I think the Balenciaga bag is FINALLY considered a CLASSIC. thankyouverymuch!

Christina last night with her black first:


----------



## mocean




----------



## lebagfairy

Salma Hayek with someone in Paris. Salma is marrying the owner of a ton of luxury brands she will be couture for life.


----------



## lebagfairy

Christina in what I think is a pale rose day. I've never seen Christina sport the day before but I love it she always looks so good with her bags!


----------



## zeitgeist4

Christina Aguilera, with what looks like a black Day, out with her mom on Mother's Day.


----------



## H_addict

*Gisele *


----------



## monsoon88

Apologies if these have already been posted!  I got these off People.com --


----------



## eliza




----------



## starkitten




----------



## KDC

Isn't this a lovely pic! I love ones like this that are so natural!


----------



## laksalala




----------



## H_addict

_Charlotte Casiraghi_ (whom I find adorable) with her BBag:


----------



## fendihunter




----------



## Dazzle

*christina aguilera*


----------



## lightblue84

CHLOE SEVIGNY WITH A BALENCIAGA DRESS


----------



## eliza

Jamie-Lynn Sigler:


----------



## evychew

Sorry, if this has already been posted, but here's Kate Moss!


----------



## laksalala




----------



## lightblue84

cameron diaz


----------



## lightblue84

jamie lynn sigler


----------



## lightblue84

More Pics Of Cameron Diaz


----------



## badbananagirl

Kate Moss

http://popsugar.com/gallery/69041?page=0,0,1


----------



## H_addict

^^^ I love the way this bag looks on Kate:


----------



## fiatflux

Dang! I think this is the exact same bag that sold at that online consignment shop for $399 yesterday!!! :cry:  Thanks for the photo...I have never seen such a great shot of it!  Wish she hadn't stuffed it quite so much, though.


----------



## lightblue84

*May Andersen*


----------



## lightblue84

*hailie duff*


----------



## oceancitygirl




----------



## oceancitygirl




----------



## oceancitygirl




----------



## lightblue84

*Kate Hudson*


----------



## one-girl-army

I found some pictures of Famke Janssen walking her dog Licorice and carrying her well-loved Bbag(s). It looks so broken-in and I just love her casual, relaxed style.


The girl behind her in this pic carries a what looks like a Bbag too (gotta love the tassels!). Does anyone recognize what color that is? :













Haha just had to upload this one too..look at that flying dog! (bbag in the back on the bench )


----------



## one-girl-army

More Famke..













carrying 2 Bbags here :


----------



## one-girl-army

and a few more..


----------



## evychew

I'm still a bbag newbie, but this is one, right?


----------



## oceancitygirl

lightblue84 said:


> *hailie duff*


 
Hailie's purse has a zipper on the back: fake?




front:


----------



## firstclass1

Here's the beautiful *Julianne Moore* with a nice *'green make-up'* - isn't this is cute ?


----------



## eliza

A bit smaller (sorry everyone! I didn't realize the above one was so large and i don't have a scroll bar to get to the far left to edit it... if you KWIM!)


----------



## eliza

Another of the black city:


----------



## oceancitygirl

Michelle Trachtenberg


----------



## fiatflux

now *that's* much more appropriate for the red carpet than the makeup clutch, imo!


----------



## H_addict

Jolin


----------



## lightblue84

here is the pic


----------



## lightblue84

*nicole Ritchie*


----------



## lightblue84

PIC


----------



## MarieG

Love Nicole's bag and dress


----------



## Glimmer

That's a recent pic but I'm pretty sure it's her old Ice Blue...


----------



## H_addict




----------



## Nanaz

*Jenna again with Giant FB PT.*


----------



## lightblue84

*christina aguilera
*


----------



## lightblue84

*nicole ritchie









*


----------



## lightblue84

*Michelle Trachtenberg*


----------



## H_addict

More pics of Charlotte:


----------



## H_addict




----------



## H_addict




----------



## karo

Dean McDermott, Tori Spelling's husband


----------



## Elementary

Saw this in the Celebrity section of tPF. Karo posted it there


----------



## hellosunshine

Nicole Richie and Her Damask Courier:













it's so pretty!!!! I'm soooo jealous!


----------



## hellosunshine

Nicole Richie and her pewter First:


----------



## hellosunshine

Nicole Richie and her Indigo First:


----------



## firstclass1

Sorry guys if this already has been posted  ... look at this beautiful white giant city on *Janice Dickinson*


----------



## lebagfairy

Christina with a white city? Is that a city it looks really large on her.


----------



## lightblue84

*sienna Miller*


----------



## karo

Nicole Richie


----------



## karo

Nicole again


----------



## lightblue84

*Kate Moss*


----------



## lightblue84

Christina Aguilera


----------



## Moonlight

*Tokyo Street Style* - A man carrying a B-Bag is rarely found


----------



## one-girl-army

Gwyneth Paltrow with her black City:



Kirsten Dunst's friend with a yummy caramel:



Lindsay with a stunning turquoise Work:



Mary-Kate with a ..ermm.. dirty white.. or pistachio city? 



and another black City (Nicky H.):


----------



## karo

Actress *Tatum O'Neal*, 43, who was the youngest Oscar winner ever at age 10, was spotted shopping with daughter *Emily*, 16, in New York.


----------



## one-girl-army

(yes i'm bored )

SJP:



The Hiltons:



Fergie:





Janice Dickinson:
Love the Vert Gazon! (but what's up with her weird poses all the time? :weird


----------



## one-girl-army

Vanessa Bryant:



Mary-Kate:



Nicole:




(looooove that red and her matching lipstick )

Mandy Moore:


----------



## one-girl-army

More eye and arm candy 

Mandy Moore:



Nicole Scherzinger:



Ashlee Simpson:



Ashley Olsen:





(I know Nicole's yellow is fake, so is her white I think, and the green one bottom right corner looks fake too)


----------



## one-girl-army

Jennifer Lopez:



Nicole:



Lindsay:



Carmen Electra:



Rachel Stevens:


----------



## one-girl-army

Sienna Miller:



Kate Moss:







Kate Beckinsale:


----------



## H_addict

Elle Macpherson with a First (?):


----------



## Glimmer

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Sorry, but I would say that it is Bordeaux - its more Red than Brown.



Yeah, I first wrote that it was Bordeaux but after looking at the first few pics again I think it's definitely Marron.  Whatever it is, it's ...


----------



## Elementary

I am loving how this bag looks when it breaks in a bit


----------



## lightblue84

christina aguilera


----------



## lightblue84

*Elisha Cuthbert *


----------



## Moonlight

*Source:* http://thesartorialist.blogspot.com/



 the look ! it might be one of our PF members..


----------



## lightblue84

*nicole ritchie*


----------



## H_addict

Char again (she is SO CUTE!):


----------



## karo

*Heidi Klum* spends the day out and about with her girlfriends in New York City on Monday. 
The trio made shopping stops including one at the *Balenciaga* store in the West Chelsea neighborhood of NYC.


----------



## JoanJ

Sorry-this is on the homepage from AKOstyle...have you shopped them before?


----------



## KDC

Same again...Anthra or Black


----------



## lightblue84

*sarah michelle gellar*


----------



## starkitten




----------



## H_addict

*Jamie-Lynn Sigler*


----------



## KDC

LOVE that bag and the L.A.M.B. top!


----------



## luvbaggies

Jessica Stam with DJ


----------



## H_addict

I am not sure who this woman is but it's a cute pic:




And always stunning Rachel Roy:


----------



## H_addict

Kelly Ripa (sorry if this is a re-post):


----------



## fiatflux

Well, earlier in this thread it was discussed, and marron was the guess - and aaalabama posted a photo of her marron weekender:


----------



## lightblue84

*Alyson Hannigan *out and about in Brentwood


----------



## verty

^Ink First?

Some models with Balenciaga's:


----------



## lightblue84

*diane kruger*


----------



## lightblue84

*jesse metcalfe* with a girl


----------



## Dazzle

*zanessa*


----------



## lightblue84

*sienna miller





*


----------



## lightblue84

*one More Pic Of Sienna





*


----------



## starkitten

more, mostly models:


----------



## Dazzle

diane kruger


----------



## firstclass1

Here's *Susan Sareandon* with a Day (could this be the vert d'eau?)


----------



## Dazzle

*elisha cuthbert*


----------



## incoralblue

jydeals1 said:


> The dress Mary Kate is wearing is so cute! anyone know who the designer is ?



The dress is by* Azzedine Alaia*...


----------



## Glitz & Glamour

OOOOOOh....does anyone know what color this is? I think I might need one of these......


----------



## Juicy

Christina A - is this a Rouge VIF Bowler?


----------



## H_addict

Demi Moore


----------



## lightblue84

*scarlett johansson





*


----------



## lightblue84

*nicole ritchie
*


----------



## lightblue84

*NICKY HILTON





*


----------



## H_addict

Emma Bunton


----------



## H_addict

Vanessa Traina (?)


----------



## beauxgoris

*Sienna Miller with her trusty 2001 Le Dix*. 
















^^These are from this week. It seems that being a Todd's spokesmodel isn't enough to get her to leave her trusty classique behind!


----------



## Dazzle

i love her dress


----------



## lightblue84

*cassie*


----------



## lightblue84

*sienna miller*


----------



## karo

Kate Hudson shopping at the Balenciaga boutique in Paris.


----------



## lightblue84

*hilary duff*


----------



## lightblue84

*nicky hilton






*


----------



## esiders

another pic of Sienna and her trusty B-bag


----------



## H_addict

Jamie Lynn  and her first


----------



## kirsten

Hilary Duff


----------



## cracker

OMG! I wish you had never posted this photo. I've never had any interest in BG before........I had no idea how gorgeous it is


----------



## H_addict

Rachel Stevens


----------



## lightblue84

Penelope Cruz


----------



## RoseMary

Ethiopian supermodel Liya Kebede leaving SoHo House












am i crazy or do i see square bales?


----------



## lightblue84

*jennifer Lopez*


----------



## lightblue84

One More Of Penelope Cruz


----------



## lightblue84

gisele bundchen


----------



## lightblue84

*Deidre Hall






*


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

FERGIE


----------



## firstclass1

Topmodel Hye Rim Park with amazing outfit and matching Twiggy  I just LOVE the whole outfit with bbag


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## brunettetiger

ambreit said:


> could this be anthracite?


----------



## RoseMary

Song Hye Kyo:


----------



## hellosunshine

Amerie with her bbag looking stunning:


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## lightblue84

*KATE MOSS





*


----------



## Miss_Ball

This is one of the Pussycat Dolls (I think)


BTW, Amerie's ruffled shirtdress dress is from the Gap and is still available online.


----------



## lightblue84

*JENNA ELFMAN





*


----------



## BabyK

Not sure if this Xtina pic has been posted before... sorry if it has.

Xtina w/ Balenciaga box?


----------



## tettetsf

Tara


----------



## tettetsf

Nicole


----------



## lightblue84

*cassie





*


----------



## hellosunshine

Amerie with a Apple Green bbag:


----------



## verty

Ashley Olsen:


----------



## esiders

Jen Brill


----------



## verty

Ashlee Simpson:


----------



## fiatflux

Verty - here's the pic I was thinking of:


----------



## purplekicks

And I just found out, in case any one else is MKA obsessed, Ashley has the brown croc sandals and MK has the black leather.

http://www.mary-kateandashleyimages.com/photos/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=135&pos=258


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## verty

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## karo

Christina out and about with her husband yestarday.


----------



## RoseMary

Coleen McLoughlin:


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## aliceali

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## lightblue84

*demi moore's friend*


----------



## lightblue84

*jamie lynn sigler*


----------



## lightblue84

*rumer willis*


----------



## esiders

From Style.com street style..this is Aleck while vacationing in St tropez


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## lightblue84




----------



## BabyK

BTW, i have to say AGAIN that i LOVE Christina's mini-bowling (from the previous post.. i know this isn't Christina nor a mini-bowling).


----------



## aimky

nicky hilton with sky blue day


----------



## aimky

christina aguilera with a red...city?


----------



## Bag Fetish

What bag is this ?


----------



## beastofthefields

Giselle


----------



## beastofthefields

More Giselle


----------



## beastofthefields

Might be wrong, but I'm pretty sure this is a balenciaga.


----------



## aliceali

Kate Moss (Dont know has these been posted before)


----------



## babymouse

Christina Aguilera 17 Aug 2007


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## aliceali

Ashlee~


----------



## lightblue84

MENA SUVARI


----------



## beastofthefields

*I'm sorry, I adore Mena Suvari, abs-lutley love her - but now she's cut her hair off - it makes me feel a little ill. Why?????*

*Anyway, Natasha Henstridge (of Species fame) - you can just see the Balenciaga next to her.*


----------



## beastofthefields

*Wow guys, you really surprise me!  She's hot.  She is!*


*Here's NR with a blue one. *


----------



## beastofthefields




----------



## beastofthefields

Linds  Hillary Ashlee Amy W.


----------



## beastofthefields

Ashlee / Nicole


----------



## beastofthefields

*These are pages taken from my BALENCIAGA LOOK BOOK that I made myself.  Enjoy.*


----------



## beastofthefields

*Here are some more* 
*I hope you like them! *


----------



## beastofthefields

jydeals1 said:


> What a great idea! love it!


 

*Awww, thanks JYD... That's so sweet!!!* 

*Some more...*


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

christina aguilera


----------



## lightblue84

JAMIE LYNN SIGLER


----------



## skytalon

Tyra Banks

I never seen a bbag with that shade of orange...?


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## Andy_Sach

Sorry if these have been posted before


----------



## Andy_Sach

I'm sure that they have more than what in the paper said


----------



## Andy_Sach

1. Is that purse *Rouge theatre?*
2. I love how Christina put Louis Vuitton Monogram Groom with her Black Day


----------



## lebagfairy

Mena Suvari with a Tomato Brief


----------



## H_addict

*Coleen McLoughlin and friend with BBags*


----------



## esiders

Katie and Suri


----------



## skytalon

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## Chaneller

Jenna Jameson


----------



## esile

here's another pic of katie, suri, and the whistle bag.


----------



## tettetsf

black city


----------



## tettetsf

ashlee


----------



## purplekicks

Mary-Kate with Balenciaga signet rings on each hand from the spring collection and, correct me if I'm wrong, a clous wallet.


----------



## Karenada




----------



## fiatflux

This is why I just can't get into the whistle bag...I would never take the time to cinch the latch on top, and I think it looks bad hanging out like this...


----------



## lightblue84

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## lightblue84

*CHRISTINA AGUILERA





*


----------



## beastofthefields

*Some more images from my look books.*


----------



## beastofthefields

*and some more......hope you like them!  *


----------



## BabyK

Thanks beast!  This is the first time I've seen the white Matelasse being carried.  I really like it!  Is it a Grande?


----------



## beastofthefields

*Sienna Miller*
*Vanessa Higgins*


----------



## beastofthefields

Friend of Kim Stewart with Yellow (Canary) coloured Lariat.


----------



## beastofthefields

Misc Christina A.


----------



## beastofthefields

*Jamie Lynn*
*Rachel Stevens (soz if this isn't Balenciaga - I'm not sure.  It looks like it, but I don't know for sure!)*
*Nicole Richie*


----------



## beastofthefields

Sid Owen's (used to be in Eastenders) wife with Balenciaga

Nicky Hilton


----------



## beastofthefields

MORE


----------



## beastofthefields

Emma Bunton - cutey pie.


----------



## beastofthefields

Gastineau Girls
Hilton
Duff


----------



## beastofthefields

Hilton
Richie
Gastineau


----------



## beastofthefields

Nicky Hilton
Nicole Richie
Paulina Rubio


----------



## Pink_Katana

Coleen McLoughlin carrying the sphere


----------



## lightblue84

JENNA JAMESON


----------



## dimple_butt

not sure if this has been posted yet. so please feel free to delete if this is a repeat.

Cassie with her balenciaga... the color looks so good on her!


----------



## beastofthefields

kirsten dunst


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

CHARLIZE THERON


----------



## beastofthefields

KiKi


----------



## beastofthefields

More of KIKI and Friends - loving the bag.


----------



## beastofthefields

more of Dunst-able.


----------



## beastofthefields

SHE STILL LOVES THIS BAG.  Even though it's really old now - which I love cos it makes me still wanna tote mine around!  Although hers looks a little worse for wear!


----------



## beastofthefields

and yet there's more....I love her, but sometimes she looks like a bag lady.  Sometimes she looks like she is homless and lives in a box - and yet, if she were to spruce herself up - she is a total babe.


----------



## beastofthefields

More of Kirsten Dunst - man, I wish I were her.


----------



## beastofthefields

*More of Kirsten:*


----------



## beastofthefields

Kiki-D


----------



## beastofthefields

:okay:


----------



## beastofthefields

More...


----------



## beastofthefields

More Kirsten Dunst......


----------



## beastofthefields

And more Kirsten Dunst....


----------



## beastofthefields

And a few more of Kirsten Dunst.  Sorry if any of these are duplicated - I don't think they are, but it's always possible I guess!
Hope you like them!


----------



## beastofthefields

Kirsten Dunst once more.


----------



## lightblue84

*MARY KATE OLSEN WITH HER SEAFOAM **CITY*


----------



## lightblue84

more pics of hayden's violet step


----------



## lightblue84

and more


----------



## esile

another recent pic of MK.
she's loving her seafoam city lately.

*Venice, CA   9/2/07


*


----------



## lightblue84

*hayden panettiere*


----------



## beastofthefields

Leaving Radio One in London.


----------



## KDC

It looks like this stain has been there for a long time! Maybe she doesn't worry about it so much because she loves this bag!!!


----------



## lightblue84

Jamie Lynn Sigler


----------



## lightblue84

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## lightblue84

christina aguilera


----------



## H_addict

A couple of models with BBags


----------



## Cheshire Cat

Flat Brass First!


----------



## lightblue84

*mena Suvari*


----------



## one-girl-army

Famke Janssen with her beloved twiggy :


----------



## kimair

a few more from fashion week...
the second pic is vanessa traina with a clutch...


----------



## purplekicks

Kelly Klein at Proenza Schouler's spring show with a very old (FB?) first


----------



## Nanaz

*I think this is Christina with a Black First.*


----------



## bern

I love this look


----------



## karo

Tori Spelling


----------



## lightblue84

*CLAIRE DANES WITH A BLACK SGH WORK





*


----------



## hellosunshine

*Vanessa Hudgens* and her boytoy *Zac Efron*:


----------



## hellosunshine

opps...forgot two more.ush:


----------



## hellosunshine

*Ashlee Simpson*:


----------



## lightblue84

*shakira*


----------



## fiatflux

tennisd said:


> I thought the part time has a strap? I love the bag so much!
> 
> I WANT ONE!


 
Then GET ONE!  Yes, it does have a strap, but either it's hidden behind the bag in this pic, or she removed it. Lots of people remove it from the Part Time because they don't like the way the bag folds up so much on itself when hanging from the strap...and if you don't use the strap, it just gets in the way.


----------



## lightblue84

*tori Spelling*


----------



## lightblue84

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## lightblue84

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## lightblue84

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## lightblue84

Tori Spelling

Nicole Richie


----------



## tettetsf

jamie


----------



## lightblue84

hilary duff


----------



## lightblue84

*Coleen McLoughlin and her sgh black sphere*


----------



## RoseMary

*Clémence Poésy :*


----------



## sasa4

more of hilary duff shopping


----------



## lightblue84

*tori spelling*


----------



## havanese_pls

Hayden Panettiere and her violet step...I think, please correct me if I'm wrong .


----------



## lightblue84

Mary-kate Olsen


----------



## karo

*Vanessa Hudgens*


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Shakira


----------



## one-girl-army

Famke's twiggy:


----------



## lightblue84

*ALI LARTER










*


----------



## sophia7

Chloe Sevigny, first one is hard 2 see its a violet sgh brief


----------



## fiatflux

Is this a scene from a movie or something?


----------



## karo

*Vanessa Hudgens*


----------



## karo

J.Lo with a Balenciaga belt


----------



## lightblue84

more pics of vanessa hudgens


----------



## lovelygarments

In addition to the lovely violet SGH brief, I believe she is wearing an 07 Balenciaga Collection blazer!


----------



## Blue_Butterfly

*Claire Danes *taking a stroll in NYC


----------



## lightblue84

victoria beckham with a balenciaga jacket and belt


----------



## Blue_Butterfly

...more of *Vanessa Hudgens

*


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## Blue_Butterfly

Here's more of nicole and her lovely black city...and look she's smiling


----------



## Blue_Butterfly

*Vanessa Hudgens* and her lovely cafe brief grab lunch in toluca lake, CA.


----------



## lightblue84

Actress *Poppy Montgomery*


----------



## esiders

From The Sartorialist


----------



## esiders

more from The Sartorialist


----------



## Moonlight

this LOOK!!!


----------



## Blue_Butterfly

*Nicole Richie* and her black city leaving the hair salon in Beverly Hills.


----------



## wenthy

flat bass eh????? 
that magenta twiggy is sooo hot pairing with the violet dress!!!


----------



## lightblue84

ashlee simpson


----------



## lightblue84

shakira


----------



## esiders

La Deneuve and Cindy Sherman at the Balenciaga RTW show.  Looks like a B-bag under Cindy's chair...


----------



## Andy_Sach

Charlize


----------



## Andy_Sach

more charlize


----------



## esiders

The Sartorialist...cool jacket!


----------



## tamyvinec

See Catherine Deneuve's Bbag


----------



## purplekicks

FINALLY, a woman wearing the cage shoes.  Her outfit is quite obscure since she is sitting, but I am happy to see them nonetheless.


----------



## Blue_Butterfly




----------



## KDC

I love Claire's style and she is looking really fit and healthy these days!


----------



## aaallabama

spiralsnowman said:


> Another fashion week pic of Vanessa Traina w/ her black clutch. Does anyone know what style this is called?









*^^ i'm 99% sure that's a pouchette *


----------



## esiders

Justin Portman and wife, Natalia V at the Giambattista Valli show


----------



## Blue_Butterfly

A solo *Vanessa Hudgens* catches a flight out of Burbank Airport early Friday morning.  Her cafe brief looks exceptionally gorgeous here...


----------



## lovelygarments

Scarlett Johansson w/a first vert d'eau.


----------



## kirsten

Bam Margera's wife Missy.


----------



## lightblue84

PENELOPE CRUZ





​


----------



## Myblackbag

Blue_Butterfly said:


> *Samantha Ronson* in Beverly Hills & *Jamie Lynn Sigler* at Il Sole.


 
Jamie Lynn Sigler looks so cute with her bbags. I love her style.


----------



## Madison

Is Vanessa carrying a black or plomb PT?


----------



## lightblue84

NOT A BAG, BUT HERE IS NICOLE KIDMAN WITH A BALENCIAGA OUTFIT! SIMPLY GORGEOUS!!


----------



## gwen10

This pic of Samantha Ronson _almost_ makes me want to give up my greige city!  And my greige city is my favorite bbag!


----------



## tamyvinec

Yves Saint Laurent defile, le 4octobre 
Another picture of natalia's bag and one of Deneuve


----------



## hellosunshine

+ Christina Aguleira and her many bbags:
+ Hilary Duff and her all-time favorite black city!


----------



## hellosunshine

+Hilary Duff
+Chritina Aguilera


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## nina_mi

famke's lovely twiggy


----------



## karo

An old pic of Courteney Cox


----------



## kittenslingerie

I hope this is what the new sky blue looks something like.


----------



## KDC

Blue is Nicky's colour! I love this pic and there is also another of her carrying a Sky Blue Day.


----------



## karo

Isla Fisher


----------



## H_addict

*Clémence Poésy - Balenciaga fashions show in Paris during fashion week*


----------



## tamyvinec

A picture from the Paris Fashion week ... I actually like the way she wears her bag Oh and love the combo rouge + GGH


----------



## erica1451

More of Clemence with her black city, and one of her in a Balenciaga dress.


----------



## lightblue84

JENNIFER CONNELLY


----------



## bern

Spring 08 Balenciaga


----------



## danae

pic from vogue.co.uk


edit: I just realised you're not talking about this white jacket. :shame:


----------



## bal newbie

don't know why my pic of Emmanuelle Alt disappears sometimes:


----------



## lightblue84

Claire Danes And Her Black Sgh Part-time


----------



## Karenada




----------



## H_addict

Alex something (one of the WAGs)


----------



## H_addict




----------



## lightblue84

*zoe Kravitz*


----------



## H_addict

*Scarlett Johansson*


----------



## aliceali

Mandy Moore


----------



## one-girl-army

Claire


----------



## kimair

model erin wasson...what bag style is this?


----------



## Blue_Butterfly

*Vanessa Hudgens* and her lovely cafe brief take a stroll in burbank, Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## H_addict

*Victoria Traina*


----------



## karo

Anna Kournikova


----------



## karo

Zoe Kravitz with a First

Sarah Jessica Parker with what appears to be a Moon bag


----------



## lightblue84

love the moon bag!! thanks karo for posting!


----------



## hellosunshine

Singer, Amerie:


----------



## cammy1

Lady Isabella Harvey, british TV celeb and socialite


----------



## karo

More Christina


----------



## lightblue84

KATE MOSS


----------



## eliza




----------



## eliza

The shirt is Sir Alistair Rai - LOVE the clothes!
From The Cobra Snake:


----------



## lightblue84

ACTRESS ALI LARTER AND HER MOON BAG. LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## i_love_yorkie

nicole and black city
from http://www.perezhilton.com/


----------



## i_love_yorkie

*Janice Dickinson*


----------



## karo

Christina Aguilera


----------



## esiders

Grace Coddington, and editor at US Vogue


----------



## eliza

Another non-celeb from thecobrasnake, but it's a rare, and loved, pistachio!


----------



## eliza




----------



## CandyJanney

Ouch she's really worn this bag in!


----------



## nina_mi

nicole again! 
she really loves her city,doesn't she?
(source:nicole-fan.org)


----------



## Gonatcha

Mary-Kate in NYC.
Isn't it great to see the Olsens with their old Balenciagas again?! She's in Balenciaga shoes as well I think.




http://img15.imagevenue.com/aAfkjfp01fo1i-28703/loc862/91493_4_122_862lo.jpg

Source: NYC Splash


----------



## Superqueen

I think the three-tone bag Christina is carrying in this photo is a Balenciaga model (s/s 2007, maybe). Isn't it gorgeous?


----------



## lightblue84

Alyson Hanningan


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## karo

Rummer Willis


----------



## karo

*Ali Larter*


----------



## H_addict

Naomi C






I esp. LOVE this pic - a great bag inside another great bag!


----------



## H_addict

Gwyneth Paltrow




And can this picture get any cooler?! How many children can say "Mommy mingled with Sir Paul and Bono at the LIVE8 concert!"?


----------



## hellosunshine

Here are all the paparazzi shots of *Vanessa Hudgens *with her '07 cafe brief...


----------



## hellosunshine

Vanessa Hudgens '07 Cafe Brief Con'd:


----------



## hellosunshine

V's '07 Cafe Brief:


----------



## kirsten

Kimberly Stewart


----------



## mabli

Tori Spelling looks gorgeous!! Does anyone know the designer of her boots? TIA!!


----------



## karo

Nicky Hilton


----------



## H_addict

Sorry if this one is a re-post but this bag looks SO HOT with what Pen is wearing!!!


----------



## Andy_Sach

I think it's caramel 03 ~ Love it.


----------



## mabli

quilter & nicole- thanks for the info!! they're similar to the juicy couture except the studs on JC are on the back of boots. tori spelling's boots look very familiar but i just can't pinpoint where i saw them....

i'll keep an eye out but here's the pic again if someone have seen them.


----------



## karo

Isla Fisher with what seems to be the First, btw I can't believe she had a baby about 3 weeks ago and she was quite big at the end of her pregnancy!


----------



## hellosunshine

*Miley Cyrus'* Mom carrying a black GGH brief:


----------



## babecakes

nicole richie.


----------



## nina_mi

amanda bynes


----------



## Gonatcha

Lindsay Lohan





people


----------



## kirsten

Nicky Hilton's friend with a BBag


----------



## esiders




----------



## Saraz15

Model Coco Rocha with a GGH Violet city?  SS08 Elie Saab


----------



## kirsten




----------



## kirsten

LiLo...


----------



## kirsten

Jessica Stam


----------



## H_addict

Isla Fisher is adorable! And Christina should go easy on the make up.:s




Anyhow, back to bags!

Ali Larter (I think) with a First


----------



## Ozzysmom

nina_mi said:


> famke's lovely twiggy



Ok.  I LOVE Famke's twiggy.  So smooshy and well-loved.  Perfectly broken in!  However, I do find it ironic that she's carrying a PETA tote bag with her very REAL leather twiggy!!!


----------



## lightblue84

rashida jones


----------



## karo

Nicole Richie


----------



## Nanaz

*Christina with her Day.*


----------



## esile

new kate moss candids with her flat brass hobo.


----------



## Nanaz

*One more Charlize with her Day bag.*


----------



## Nanaz

*Hayden w/Violet Step. *
*Christina w/White City.*


----------



## lightblue84

sarah jessica parker


----------



## hellosunshine

Singer *Cassie* with her Natural GGH:


----------



## megan294

Taiwan's singer and artist: Rainie Yeung


----------



## Vernon

rainie again !


----------



## lightblue84

LINDSAY LOHAN


----------



## gwen10

Neptune said:


> Are there any celeb pictures with Twiggy's?



This bag is a twiggy.  Not sure about the color, though.  Either greige or natural?


----------



## K**

A mixed bunch of old and new:

- Diane Kruger
- Lindsay Lohan
- Bijou Philips
- Kate Moss
- Beyonce Knowles in those Lego shoes (had to sneak it in!)


----------



## purplekicks

Does anyone else think Kate's city looks fake?  I think I recall this being discussed before but I can't remember!


----------



## kirsten




----------



## verty

Balenciaga? Turq o4'? Vert D'eau?


----------



## lightblue84

Rocker Dave Grohl's Wife


----------



## H_addict

M-K Olsen


----------



## H_addict

Kate Moss




View attachment 301792


----------



## kirsten

Rebecca Gayheart


----------



## simona7

Erin Wasson  that clutch!


----------



## lightblue84

Amanda Bynes


----------



## hellosunshine

Mandy Moore and her black city


----------



## hellosunshine

Mandy Moore and her Black City and Greige Day:


----------



## hellosunshine

a few more out and about pictures of Mandy Moore with her black city


----------



## hellosunshine

*I was just going through the threads and i've seen this girl several times now...from these three pictures, we can all agree that it's her right ? She must be a model...i'd kill for her height and style. Love her weekender too, it doesn't even look like it anymore...*


----------



## meggiew00t

http://i4.tinypic.com/86i3wbr.png


----------



## erica1451

More of Mary Kate with her marron city:


----------



## CultVult

nicole richie looking all cute and pregnant rocking the bbag as usual


----------



## lightblue84

IS THIS A BALENCIAGA JACKET?????


----------



## kirsten

Bam Magera's wife, Missy.


----------



## OG_Baby

Aerin Lauder-Zinterhofer






Style.com


----------



## Nanaz

*MKA Olsen - I love her Balenciaga shoes.*


----------



## Nanaz

*Nicole Scherzinger.*


----------



## kirsten

More pictures of Missy Margera with a slight peek at her BBag. Wish we could see more of it!


----------



## violathebee

hilary duff


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## karo

*Julianna Margulies*


----------



## sunny07

Sarah Jessica Parker- this makes me want to get a matelasse!


----------



## nycgr1

beyonce's sister soloange.


----------



## sunny07

Here's Sienna with her trusty black first- she really loves that bag (and I can't blame her)!


----------



## erica1451

Lindsay Lohan with a calcaire (or pale rose?) purse.


----------



## karo

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## babecakes

nicole kidman with balenciaga suit.


----------



## KDC

Ok, here's a few more angles...:s


----------



## verty




----------



## Jira

Not really a celebrity with a bag, but it's Tom Cruise posing with a fan, who has a City.


----------



## Saraz15

Model Valentina with a blue first after the CD SS07 Show....


----------



## esiders

another picture of model Sheila Marquez and her rouge_theatre weekender


----------



## nina_mi

isabeli fontana with her first


----------



## lolaluvsu

giselle in nyc


----------



## lightblue84

Mary Kate Olsen


----------



## lightblue84

JENNA JAMESON


----------



## Moonlight

Shakira in Rome ..


----------



## Moonlight

Vanessa Hudgens, shopping with her Bbag..


----------



## chunkymunky85

Oh my lord they have sooo much haha 
bags, shoes, clothes, etc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





its amazing i love the shoes haha


----------



## nicole2730

*hmmm, no, not envious at all, not about the thick wavy gorgeous hair, or the perfectly broken-in leather jacket, not even the buttery smooth fbf...
no way, nuh-uh, nope... *


----------



## zeitgeist4

Jessica Stam captured by The Sartorialist.


----------



## esiders

another picture of Gisele and her bag


----------



## nina_mi

a very pregnant nicole 
(credit: the fashion spot)


----------



## fiatflux

I did a search & came up w/this photo...not sure if it is the one BabyK intended to post.  You can also go and see a *whole series of photos*:


----------



## hellosunshine

Not sure what shade of red/year this is but here's actress Sara Paxton with her first:


----------



## Jira




----------



## kirsten

MK Olsen


----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## RoseMary

MK Olsen again:


----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## i_love_yorkie

last pic


----------



## i_love_yorkie

nicole richie


----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## i_love_yorkie

hilary's friend

and hilary


----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## jessiebug

Melissa Rivers


----------



## i_love_yorkie

SJP used a Bal then switched to LV mahina after a hair done











2 TDF bags at a time


----------



## lebagfairy

Giselle really loves her FBF! I am always happy to see celebrity who can afford any bag they want stick to what is tried and true.


----------



## lightblue84

nicky hilton


----------



## PrincessGina




----------



## daffyduck

Love the bag and shoes!


----------



## melopuff

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## ashshopstoomuch

This isn't the clearest shot but you can see the shape of it.  I can't remember exactly which episode, I believe the 2nd to last, but there is a scene where she pulls a gun out of it and you can see the interior tag, it is small and bronze colored, obviously fake.  I wonder if you have to get authorization to use branded products on TV shows?....


----------



## verty

Mary-Kate



 



Nicky Hilton





http://img218.imageshack.us/my.php?image=006qh9.jpg 

(sorry, dont know if that will work???)


----------



## mpa_555

Korean Actress Jung RyeoWon with a black bal


----------



## esile

ash olsen


----------



## ashshopstoomuch

Today's WhoWhatWear on BBags.  Shot of Nicky Hilton, Sienna Miller, LiLo, Michelle Trachtenberg, and Ashley Olsen

http://whowhatweardaily.com/website/full_article.php?id=522


----------



## gucci lover

vanessa hudgens










no bbag here but this was her complete look


----------



## RoseMary

nicky hilton with gorgeous magenta city:


----------



## RoseMary

nicky with another bbag:


----------



## karenab

This is a LE 07 magenta from someone (different forum/blog) and it looks really close to Nicky's I hear you though about the 05's tough


----------



## sunny07

SJP using her small matalasse again- love it! I'm always tempted to get this bag when I see her carrying it- the leather is sooo soft.


----------



## sunny07

Another pic with her hubby


----------



## peppers90

I don't know if this has been posted already-but I love her broken in work!!  AND the shoes!!


----------



## purse_lover1988

Nhu Loan with Bal Giant hardware.


----------



## tettetsf

peekaboo city ggh


----------



## fiatflux

Here's a pic of someone w/Kirsten Dunst at Sundance...is she carrying the '03 (or was it '04?) mystery green?  It looks like it has silver hardware.





The whole series of photos is here:
http://popsugar.com/976270


----------



## simona7

Don't know her but she's wearing a Bal so here goes!
"Former Wicked star Kristin Chenoweth - now on TV's Pushing Daisies"


----------



## Style_Baby

Charlotte Gainsbourg from the Nov Issue of French Elle.


----------



## BabyK

From couturecandy.com


----------



## verty

LOVE ashley olsen!

Kirsten Dunst & her friend:


----------



## Vida from Milan

Here there's an Italian "VIP": Melissa Satta from TV satiric show Striscia la Notizia with her Bbag!


----------



## Pinkisweets

that pic, very cute!


----------



## simona7

Here's Gwyneth with her Lune bag again. She sure loves that bag.  She makes me want one.


----------



## Leefi

aaaaaand another lindsay; with a rose purse (??)


----------



## verty

Ashley (sorry if posted already, I didn't see many pics of her with her black first):


----------



## Leefi

another lindsay/nicole/olsen post

i know that some of you think the state of the olsens' bags is terrible, but i think they carry them well and i really enjoy spotting bals when i see their pictures! 

ashley's seafoam first in the last picture still looks so new and smooshy!!


----------



## Leefi

aaaaand another batch!


----------



## verty

You're welcome danae 

Thanks for some more Olsen pics, Leefi!!

Here is Kirsten and her friend. I LOVE Kirsten's First... is that an o1 or o2 with the longer strap? I'm bummed they shortened the strap 

























^is that a black work or breif??


----------



## verty

Is this a 03 Emerald Twiggy?.. or something else? It's very pretty!


----------



## verty

^ 

kate moss:


----------



## karo

*Amanda Bynes*


----------



## Gonatcha

Natalia Vodianova with a Truffle GGH City  Or maybe work?

buduaar.ee


----------



## tofuchan

anyone know what bag this is?






love the color!


----------



## tofuchan

and what color is this!? i love the color and the hardware..are the 3 bags the same?


----------



## jessiebug

Carmen Electra


----------



## esiders

Pearl Lee


----------



## erica1451

From the Sartorialist


----------



## verty

Kate Moss (this style is discontinued, right?):


----------



## hellosunshine

Singer, *Cassie:*


she owns a black city and Natural or Sandstone GGH


----------



## KDC

Oh to have slim arms...


----------



## galex101404

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## galex101404

more of Vanessa..

the first pic is of her long clous wallet


----------



## galex101404

and a couple more..


----------



## rica

Is this a step?


----------



## verty

Don't know if this is the pic that was already posted b/c I can't see it, so sorry if it is! 

Whitney from The Hills:






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rica

this is a part time right?


----------



## debsmith

This may be a dup pic....love her boots too!  (Pic from CoutureCandy blog.)


----------



## galex101404

Kate Moss and Carmen Electra


----------



## karo

*Salma Hayek*


----------



## irina64

Natalia Vodianova
Natasha Poly
(models)


----------



## friponne

James Joyce, spotted with a Sky Blue Day, on a sky-blue day last September


----------



## hellosunshine

Fergie with a Black GGH WORK!
( this is so on my WANT list )


----------



## tamyvinec

Nicky Hilton
That's a new one for her I believe!


----------



## Jira

Fergie


----------



## one-girl-army

Famke - love everything about this pic


----------



## bgyoshi

Vanessa Hudgens with her buttcrack  and bbag on the FLOOR!!!


----------



## Leefi

i know a lot of these have been posted before but i ADORE the seafoam first the olsens carry!


----------



## Leefi

aand some more


----------



## lebagfairy

Does anyone know who designed the top Sienna is wearing? I just love it!


----------



## gucci lover

Nevermind Audrina.. haha it's just a side by side pic comparing the two wearing leggings.....

Jamie-Lynn Sigler on the right


----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## BabyK

Rumor?


----------



## KDC

I wonder if she's bought a Vert D'Eau City as a back up? This is an older pic, but her Seafoam City is looking rather beat up lately!


----------



## kirsten

Rumor Willis


----------



## K**

More Sienna.. and that First before the handle hardware went vertical...

Photos: www.siennastyle.org


----------



## Leefi

another olsen! i don't think i've ever seen her carrying this bag! i'm pretty sure it's an oval..?


----------



## eliza

Borrowed from the *Celebs at the Airport* section (Posted by Prada's Meadow)
This LOOKS like a weekender but appears to have pockets on the side  Just thought I'd post it here because at first look it appears to be Bal (has tassels etc) but I guess it isn't... what IS that?


----------



## handbaghotspot

Vanessa Hudgens and her GGH Part Time


----------



## hellosunshine

Sienna Miller and her pewter weekender again!


----------



## hellosunshine

Lindsay Lohan and her 2004 mustard yellow first:


----------



## hellosunshine

Hilary and her 2004 seafoam weekender with Pewter hardware:


----------



## galex101404

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## nicole2730

*OMG - i love this combo!!!!*


----------



## H_addict

*Charlize*


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## fiatflux

K** said:


> More Sienna.. and that First before the handle hardware went vertical...
> 
> Photos: www.siennastyle.org


Do you think she forced the hardware vertical on purpose just to make the handles longer?


----------



## jessiebug

19 year old Rumer Willis being tossed out of a club for being underage.  Great bag though!!


----------



## Leefi

another olsen and i think rod stewart's daughter (kristie, courtney? i just can't think of her name right now! )


----------



## Louis_gal

OMG.....absolutely love the color of that Red!


----------



## eliza




----------



## CultVult

that is the most saturated beautiful purple i have ever seen! 

now i want it ...
damn you kim stewart!


----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## lightblue84

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## verty

Vanessa something? (I want a white city, but I'm scared of dirt), Nicole Richie (white first is fake?),


----------



## verty

Lots of bbags!


----------



## verty

^yup, that's it!

Sienna Miller:


----------



## J Star

Rumer Willis


----------



## i_love_yorkie

FROM LV FORUM, WAS TOLD THE BOOTS R BALENCIAGA


----------



## CoutureObsessed

Ummmm, I would love to have those boots in black!!!


----------



## princess21

Hey girls~ 

I just ordered a black balenciaga city handbag with Gold Giant Hardware today.  I was looking at the celebs with the bags and noticed someone said that the bag that Vanessa is carrying is a part time.  Is that true?  I thought shes carrying the city.  Please let me know.


----------



## KDC

Yes, the Part Time GH size is so much nicer...Here's Claire Danes' Black SGH Part Time. The GH looks better on the PT size too (IMO)


----------



## ayla

Bbag queen out and about !


----------



## CultVult

CoutureObsessed said:


>




ok I NEED those shoes??? who makes them (YSL tribute or something?) and where can i get them? 

they kind of look like they might be mary jane style does anyone know if they make non mary jane style ones???? 


lusty dreams about these shoes from now on....


----------



## Julied

Some celebs with Bal-bags - Love the red Box !!


----------



## hellosunshine

Anna:


----------



## sunny07

For all you Kate Moss and flat brass hobo lovers out there!


----------



## Leefi

This has probably been posted before, but here's MK Olsen w/ boyfriend who's carrying her Flat Clutch...
I am reaally really craving this clutch!!


----------



## sunny07

sunnibunni said:


> ^can't see the pic.


 
Hmm, strange, it showed up when I posted it last night.  Here it is again:


----------



## verty

i love kate's bbags... she really loves black ones! she has a black first, city, hobo...  - maybe even more, but those are the ones i've seen.

the always fabulous and beautiful Zoe kravitz!


----------



## karo

Tori Spelling


----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## Leefi

another day, another olsen....hihi


----------



## tofuchan

does anyone know what year nicole's city is?


----------



## chalmaz

Famke and her twiggies!

courtesy of thefashionspot


----------



## tamyvinec

Sophie Michaud, editor-in-chief at Madame Figaro, at the Christian Lacroix Fashion show
LOVE HER LUNE!


----------



## hellosunshine

Sienna Miller:


----------



## hellosunshine

I believe this is Jenna Jameson but I'm not so sure........lovely bag though..


----------



## hellosunshine

Opps, Sienna Miller with one more of her FBf:


----------



## godsavechanel

hilary duff(sorry if they've already been posted)












Nicole Richie


----------



## thehollie

Leefi said:


> another day, another olsen....hihi


 
Some more, you can see the front of the bag:


----------



## thehollie

Mary-Kate and Ashley with B bags:


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Sorry if most of these have been posted before.


----------



## thehollie

More:


----------



## thehollie

More:


----------



## thehollie

More:


----------



## thehollie




----------



## thehollie




----------



## thehollie




----------



## thehollie




----------



## thehollie




----------



## thehollie




----------



## irina64

Kate moss leaving the Groucho club in London, March 3, 2008





celebcity


----------



## Nanaz

*Nicky Hilton*


----------



## Nanaz

*




*


----------



## Nanaz

*



*


----------



## Nanaz

*



*


----------



## lightblue84

NICOLE RITCHIE


----------



## thehollie

A few of Hayden Panettiere with her B bag:


----------



## thehollie

More MKA:


----------



## thehollie

MKA again;


----------



## thehollie

More MKA:


----------



## thehollie

More MKA:


----------



## thehollie

More MKA:


----------



## sunnibunni

yay! i always love mk&a pics. looks like one of them got a new bag finally (sky blue work).
my beautiful sarah with her dolma city and her daddy:




pic credit: chinactu.net


----------



## gucci lover

some lady that's part of LiLo's entourage


----------



## cammy1

Dunno if this has already been posted but it is of UK celeb Adele Silvia


----------



## lebagfairy




----------



## verty

^yup... her white first is fake too.

lo from "the hills"... jaune GSH PT


----------



## sunnibunni

nicole richie looking like she raided the olsens' closet.


----------



## peppers90

the price of being celebrity;  have to use your Bal as a barrier.....or maybe she's just tipsy?








is this grenat, bordeaux??


----------



## hellosunshine

Nicole Scherzinger:


----------



## hellosunshine

Clemence Posey:


----------



## verty

yeah, that was it! thanks sunny 

what color is nicoles work?? olive?

i looove clemence!  she looks great w/her bbag!

here is a model... with a violet GGH day i think (?)


----------



## Leefi

oops no pic, here we go:


----------



## purplekicks

Paris Fashion Week


----------



## hellosunshine

Clemence Posey:


----------



## gucci lover

Nicole Richie preparing for Joel's 30th Bday - taken March 10th


----------



## gucci lover

V.H. attending the SXSW festival in Austin, TX march 8th


----------



## KDC

Looks like a try-hard to me...


----------



## Laetitya

Don't know if this has already been posted:
KATIE HOLMES


----------



## ahertz

Famke with one of her well loved twiggys.


----------



## danyell




----------



## nicole2730

*i love this whole look - i love love love her shirt - any idea who makes it??? 
and why is it every time i see a pic of her with her twiggy i want one? even tho i know they aren't good for me*


----------



## hellosunshine

Some Lady who was with Nicky Hilton:


(balenciaga shoes and hobo)


----------



## hellosunshine

Nicky Hilton and Seafoam bbag:


----------



## hellosunshine

seafoam twiggy again!


----------



## hellosunshine

Various Bbags of Nicky Hilton:


----------



## rica

Is this the hobo?


----------



## karo

Nicky Hilton


----------



## lightblue84

Miley Cyrus


----------



## Jira

A zippy little flat brass First under Gisele's arm.


----------



## Leefi

another picture of giselle, not such a good shot of her bag but hey!


----------



## K**

Nicky H with black work GGH

Source: glamour.com


----------



## bagwhore1988

Sienna Miller


----------



## bagwhore1988

More SMiller


----------



## Taupy

Hayden Panettiere with a purple Bal...


----------



## hellosunshine

Nicole Richie:


----------



## hellosunshine

Nicole:

her black city looks so bad....ush: she loves the bag!!!! You can see the white threading come out.


----------



## hellosunshine




----------



## kirsten

_Scrubs'_ *Donald Faison* and Jessica Simpson's former hanger-on *CaCee Cobb*


----------



## hellosunshine

I don't really care about Hayden and Milo too much but I was just commenting that I do find him somewhat creepy because he does like to go after younger girls..but whatever everyone has different preferences.


To change the subject, here's Nicole with her '05 Navy First!


----------



## hellosunshine

White Weekender/Black city.


----------



## mmmsc

Not a "real" bona fide celebrity, but here is a fashionista from the Paris collections sporting fabulous men's day bag!!!!! (from NYTimes Style pages photos by Bill Cunningham):


----------



## hellosunshine

model, jessica stam and her GGH hobo:


----------



## hellosunshine

stam and the same bag mentioned above:


----------



## hellosunshine

another day, same bag!


----------



## hellosunshine

emerald ? sapin ? pine ? weekender!


----------



## hellosunshine

2002 caramel FBF


----------



## hellosunshine




----------



## hellosunshine




----------



## nicole2730

wow, tacky fake   someone needs to clue her in!


----------



## esiders

SJP at Sundance


----------



## sunnibunni

ashley...i think.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

this is old, but wont hurt to refresh  again






lilo and hook bbag


----------



## karo

Nicole Richie (posted in celebrity-section by *RoseMary*)


----------



## Nanaz

*Vanessa really likes her GGH Black PT.*


----------



## Jira

Fergie


----------



## Jira

Mandy Moore


----------



## Jira

ok, not celebrities. just random models.


----------



## nicole2730

*love the bag and the shirt!!!  very bohemian chic - and it hides the post-preggers pouch!*


----------



## sunnibunni

good lord! how many bags is she carrying? one on each shoulder and another in the crook of her arm! i can't tell if any of them are bal but that leather looks so smooshy.

mary kate taken from the celeb forum:


----------



## lightblue84

MORE PICS OF WHITNEY PORT


----------



## hellosunshine

several models with bbags again!


----------



## nicole2730

i love her scarf too!!!  anyone have a clue what brand??? thanks


----------



## lightblue84

vanessa hudgens and her friend


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## hellosunshine

okay so here's  *A LOT  *pictures of Kirsten Dunst with her '02 flatbrass before it was stolen. She loved the bag obviously since it went with her to red carpet premieres, charity events, and even through her day-to-day activities in her life. The bag and her were inseperable! Looking through her pictures, I couldn't believe how many times she had the bag with her.


----------



## hellosunshine

More of Kirsten Dunst!


----------



## hellosunshine

Some more of '02 flatbrass awesome-ness!


----------



## hellosunshine

More!


----------



## hellosunshine

You guys are going to get sick of Kirsten Dunst by the end of this...here's more!


----------



## hellosunshine

EEK! Here's More!


----------



## hellosunshine

here's more '02 flatbrass goodness:


----------



## hellosunshine

Okay here's the last set::::: check pg. 312 for the beginning of this long picspam! ENJOY!


----------



## hellosunshine

welcome everyone...glad you enjoyed the pictures!



----------------------------------------------------------

here's a pic of Michelle Trachenberg with her '06 grey.


----------



## hellosunshine

michelle trachenberg..same bag, different day.


----------



## hellosunshine

the lady behind Michelle Trachenberg with a bronz city...i do not remember what year the metallics were made ?!


----------



## fe4bb

Sienna Miller on a sunny day with her distressed FBF 02


----------



## Vida from Milan

Amanda Bynes
http://donne.alice.it/gallery/maxi_bag_star_vip.html,zoom=13630.html


----------



## Vida from Milan

Vanessa Hudgens

WARNING: No Giant Bag here!!!  iiihhiihih

http://donne.alice.it/gallery/maxi_bag_star_vip.html,zoom=13617.html


----------



## verty

^me too lol.

is it okay if i post the entire outfit?


----------



## Jira

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Jira

Carmen Electra


----------



## Jira

Kate Moss


----------



## Jira

Kate Bosworth. 

Ok... she's not exactly carrying a Bbag... but maybe there's a Bbag in the paper bag?


----------



## H_addict

Natalia Vodianova





V Traina (not sure if it's Vanessa or Victoria :shame on the right with a clutch





Sorry if any of these are reposts.


----------



## bumblebees

Nicole Richie


----------



## blackmango

Faye Wong


----------



## lightblue84

GISELE BUNDCHEN


----------



## nicole2730

no, i suck at it too!! ush:


----------



## badbananagirl

Salma Hayek and her floral brief


----------



## oceancitygirl

Randoms


----------



## rica

City???


----------



## lightblue84

more pics of miley cyrus and her black sgh brief


----------



## i_love_yorkie

from LV celeb's sub forum, 1 of 2 WAGs


----------



## mshel

I her!  

Is this a one-piece shorts jumper??!!  I want one!  Anyone know the brand or have you seen one like it?


----------



## mmmsc

H_addict said:


> Natalia Vodianova
> 
> View attachment 393108
> View attachment 393109
> 
> 
> 
> Is Natalya's Truffle GGH Part time or city???It's a beaut.


----------



## tofuchan

is this a fake? or if real, what is it? it's not nicole richie but the girl standing next to her.. =) btw, nicole looks cute here


----------



## Kiki198028

Got some new pics of Faye Wong, the color looks right in these pics.


----------



## simona7

Kate Moss yesterday at LAX with her faded black city. 
and some LV and YSL thrown in...


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## Jira

Kate Moss


----------



## karo

Sienna Miller and her poor old first


----------



## karo

Salma Hayek and Nicole Richie at a Balenciaga store opening in L.A. this weekend


----------



## lightblue84

Miley Cyrus


----------



## karo

Nicky Hilton


----------



## drati

Gisele Bündchen


----------



## CultVult

christinalooking cute and young

http://popsugar.com/gallery/4049/?page=0,2,0&show=large

sorry cant make it big for some reason


----------



## bellapsyd

what about this one- Jenna Jameson






PS- I didn't write the caption...it's from Perez Hilton


----------



## lightblue84

EMMA BUNTON


----------



## ahertz

Another Sienna Miller...


----------



## karo

Nicole Richie


----------



## alisonanna

Giselle with black Weekender


----------



## Kiki198028

More pics with Vanessa Hudgens, this girl's advertising Bbag for free


----------



## Kiki198028

More~~she can't leave home w/o her gorgeous black GGH PT

BTWics come from "people" magazine


----------



## tofuchan

is it possible hers was custom made or something? in this pic the strap is gold


----------



## lightblue84

MILEY CYRUS


----------



## sunny07

Kate Moss' much coveted FB hobo!


----------



## rica

im really starting to love the brief style with gh!


----------



## ae106

does anyone know which bag this is?


----------



## kirsten

Whitney Port from The Hills


----------



## erica1451

Kate Moss with her flat brass hobo


----------



## jroos




----------



## sunnibunni

hmm i don't know who this is but i found it in another thread involving celebs:


----------



## verty

Nicole's friend:


----------



## mpa_555

Korean actress Kim Won Hee with a Big Black BAL (work? weekender?)


----------



## kalunchi

Now that we're including international celebs, can someone tell me if this is a work or weekender?


----------



## badbananagirl

Rumer Willis and her black medium matelasse

http://perezhilton.com/2008-04-09-separated-at-the-lesbian-bar


----------



## nycgr1

I have not posted here in a looooong time,I went back 10 pages,did not see this posted:Famke Jansen with my fav a Twiggy


----------



## H_addict

Lisa Rinna 




(I  the color! Can someone tell me what it is? TIA )


----------



## KDC

RW always looks grotty...







Oh, I am tired of this one already...Did she choose this bag because it's a Bbag??? Did she choose this leather, seriously?


----------



## erica1451

Nicole Richie with her black city


----------



## Adel'le

Heidi Montag again


----------



## lightblue84

Heidi Montag


----------



## hellosunshine

Aly Michalka with black GGH PT & sister AJ Michalka:


----------



## hellosunshine

hilary duff and her good old black city: 
her leather looks great!


----------



## nycgr1

Bbag in the background


----------



## esiders

Rumer Willis


----------



## esiders

model Isabeli Fontana, backstage at the fall BV show


----------



## esiders

Opening - Balenciaga LA


----------



## Nanaz

*Miley with GGH Black Brief.*


----------



## quilter

Well..kinda Celebs! we were in NYC this week visiting one of our kids,and DH was playing a couple of gigs..so her is DH Jazz Musician Dick Sisto and son Jay (actor Jeremy Sisto who is in Law and Order) when I dragged them to Barneys to look at the Bals.. oh and that is my '06 Camel City starring in the pics!!


----------



## galex101404

i think the shoes she's wearing are Bal


----------



## sunnibunni

ok here we go:

ashley's black work:






mary-kate's black work:









those bal boots still kill me. ugh they're so awesome.


----------



## rica




----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

kim k and a friend


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Nicole Richie


----------



## karo

*Famke Janssen*


----------



## slowlyfading

This is from the UK Vogue






She's wearing a Balenciaga bracelet and make up bag! 


> I joined Emma Watson (in flats so as not to upset her teen fanclub!) at the opening of Balenciaga's Mount Street store followed by a cosy dinner at Harry's Bar, hosted by Charlotte Gainsbourg and Nicolas Ghesquiere.


Scan by shyngr8 @ Sassy forums.


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Kate Moss


----------



## Nanaz

*Erin Wasson with GGH Black Flat Clutch.Whats up with her left leg?*


----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## Andy_Sach




----------



## bumblebees

These isn't a celeb I don't think just a model. I was doing a search for something and out of nowhere I discovered this.


----------



## Andy_Sach

Charlize Theron:
caramel 05 day





emerald green 03 flat hobo











the shopper tote





white flat clutch


----------



## Andy_Sach

More Charlize Theron
03 First with Pewter Hardware





05 Turquoise Weekender





Shopper?





03 Flat hobo





Flat clutch with Ice-Cream .... LOL


----------



## hellosunshine

hilary duff (new pics) & ashlee simpson(old pics):


----------



## Andy_Sach

Charlize has a lot!!!
Here her weekender with pewter hardware

















And again the shopper


----------



## sunnibunni

it's a black first. black is a seasonless color so you can try and find an older pre-loved one or get one new from anywhere that sells bbags.


----------



## mizzjen

Thanks so much!! I appreciate the help 



sunnibunni said:


> it's a black first. black is a seasonless color so you can try and find an older pre-loved one or get one new from anywhere that sells bbags.


----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## bumblebees

Even though she's blahhh and super lame here's another Heidi pic oh and that kate bosworth pic just happened to be attached but I love that purple (my fave color!!!)


----------



## pluiee

sorry girls if this is a repeat, love seeing nicole with her bbags!

05 black city:















05 magenta city:






05 indigo(?) first:




white first + turq city:


----------



## starbabe105

does anyone know what sunnies is nicole wearing in this picture? 



pluiee said:


> sorry girls if this is a repeat, love seeing nicole with her bbags!
> 
> 05 black city:


----------



## simona7

Yah! Her "mommy" purse is a Bal! Can't tell with that horrible airport lighting... 05 teal or turquoise? 
And her baby is adorable!


----------



## Cheshire Cat

Hopefully this isn't a repost (I don't think I had seen it before).

Here's Nicole, once again inexplicably barefoot, with her Turquoise Work...


----------



## fe4bb

Mary Kate Olsen


----------



## fe4bb

And again - Mary Kate


----------



## fe4bb

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## lightblue84

Amanda Bynes With A Black Ggh City


----------



## janechin76

Hi! Does anyone know what bag Kate Moss is carrying in the pix? TIA. 
Are both bags the same?


----------



## aklein

Um why is Nicole Richie carrying a fake?  I won't comment on the dress.


----------



## Jira

Cameron Diaz


----------



## Jira

Mandy Moore


----------



## Jira

Ali Larter


----------



## Jira

Tori Spelling


----------



## Jira

Elisha Cuthbert


----------



## nicole2730

*OMG - i can't believe this magazine is promoting counterfeit bags!!!!!  they should be ashamed of themselves - tacky and illegal *


----------



## verty

not sure if anyone here is a celeb - but it's pretty! o4 turq, vert d'eau


----------



## hautest

not the best of pictures, but kim stewart appears to be the first celeb sporting the giant marine. didn't think the strap was so long ...





_
from splashnewsonline.com via dlisted.com_


----------



## beastofthefields

sorry if already posted at all


----------



## chay

Vanessa's bag is definitely real; she's one of the first to sport the GGH actually..June 2007


----------



## beastofthefields

some more Bal's


----------



## beastofthefields

and some more.


----------



## beastofthefields

more balenciaga lovers - Amanda's is really shiny and I WANT IT!


----------



## beastofthefields

another one


----------



## bumblebees

Nicole Richie at Coachella it does look like an olsen


----------



## H_addict

Jade Jagger's daughter with a first (?)


----------



## Babi

Pics of Gwyneth  and her Lune


----------



## Babi

Old pics of Kate Moss


----------



## Babi

Another of Gwyneth


----------



## H_addict

Cutie pie Amanda Bynes


----------



## H_addict

Ali Larter (sorry if it's a re-post)


----------



## ahertz

Another of Nicole at Cochella.


----------



## rica

Love this whole outfit! Love the hair too! Ang her city is soooo shiny, YUM!


----------



## Andy_Sach

So Fake ...


----------



## Jira

another one of Ashlee Simpson 

real or fake?


----------



## CultVult

LLOVE this gucci dress (the one jade is wearing)! i waaaant it!


----------



## lightblue84

singer Monica


----------



## sunny07

H_addict said:


> I just wanted to say a *BIG THANK YOU*  to eveyone who posted pics and helped identify styles/colors of different bbags in this thread! It's one of my favorite threads on tPF. As a new Balenciaga convert, I enjoy seeing pics of celebs with their bbags!


 
yay another bal convert! Eventually, I think everyone must succumb to the addiction of bal leather....  And browsing this particular thread is certainly enabling!!


----------



## verty

sienna


----------



## galex101404

Ashley Olsen in Bal Shoes


----------



## lightblue84

ELISHA CUTHBERT


----------



## junglejane

a model backstage with her seafoam(?) bbag


----------



## verty

i spot dolma


----------



## beauxgoris

Recent N.R. photo - now is it just ME or does the hardware on her city look GOLD?


----------



## verty

mary-kate w/her black work


----------



## k-r3n

aly michalka


----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## lolaluvsu

*carmen electra at lax*








*makes me want my black day again!*


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

nICole RiChie


----------



## Voodoo

The bag is gorgeous...the rest of Ms. Richie's outfit not so much...


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## beastofthefields

*Pussycat Doll Nicole with her green and her black Bal.*


----------



## beastofthefields

*Cameron Diaz white balenciaga with the BIG gold hardware!  Sorry if already posted!*


----------



## beastofthefields

*Alyssa Milano with a white lariat*


----------



## beastofthefields

Ali Larter - she is GORGEOUS.  Although I dont really like this B bag very much!


----------



## lolaluvsu

Sorry, Trying Again Since It's Not Showing Now. Carmen Electra At Lax W/a Gsh Black Day.


----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## scortinas

Can you please tell me if this is a Brief or Giant Work?  I can't tell.. Also is it an 08???


----------



## mpa_555

Sorry about the huge photo... I don't know how to resize...

But here is Korean popstar, Lee Hyori photographed with a white ggh for an ad photo.


----------



## mpa_555

These are screenshots so they're crappy quality.. but here's korean popstar Lee Hyori (again) but this time with a BG Bal


----------



## originallyxelle

comparision pics from previous pages for people who have been wondering about V`s bag


----------



## lightblue84

More Pics Of Nicole Richie


----------



## H_addict




----------



## junglejane

I think this is Daul Kim... models love their Bals!


----------



## zeitgeist4

Amanda Bynes again


----------



## i_love_yorkie

lindsay's "boyfriend" lol


----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## Conni618

Lisa Rhinna and cute daughters!


----------



## nicole2730

this is the pic i was referring to, but i accidently deleted one of the lines...


----------



## ShoeLover

I really love this pic!


----------



## shesnochill

Whitney, one of Lauren Conrads bestfriends and co-worker.


----------



## jking

Bally!!


----------



## gucci lover

Jessica Simpson w/a gal pal out for a mexican dinner on may 10 in L.A.


----------



## CultVult

mary kate olsen is the only person i know in the world who could pull these shoes off and she looks amazing,


----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## CultVult

sorry here they are upsized


----------



## CultVult

i love kim k


----------



## hellosunshine

carmen


----------



## hellosunshine

kate:


----------



## amnA-

*Indian Actor Katrina Kaif*


----------



## meridithsbag

can anyone identify nicole's sandals?  i LOVE them.


----------



## BHmommy

not sure if these exact pics of the kardashians have been posted already.   the AG work!


----------



## lightblue84

Nicole Richie


----------



## nicole2730

nicole richie - can anyone identify her shirt???? i LOVE it!!!


----------



## simona7

Christina Aguilera with a black weekender.


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Kim and her sister


----------



## phalaenopsis

_Nicky Hilton with Sky Blue Day_


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

*here's a pic of the clutch jen and chloe are carrying in the pics above!*


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

bal belt - olsen


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

n richie


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## lightblue84

CATHERINE DENEUVE AND HER DAUGHTER CHIARA MASTROIANNI


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## nicole2730

^^ what style is that grey one??? i have never seen that - it looks like a cross between a twiggy and a purse??? looks really weird to me


----------



## lightblue84

chiara mastroianni with a shoulder; real or fake??


----------



## lightblue84

chiara mastroianni with a black first; real or fake??


----------



## ShoeLover

I can't stand this girl ( Heidi)


----------



## stl

Coco Rocha:


----------



## pursemma

I'm colombian and I hope this isn't a repost SHAKIRA   her outfit its not the best but the bag is gorgeous


----------



## lightblue84

Salma Hayek


----------



## i_love_yorkie

sorry, i dont have a scanner
Sarah Parker and silver first


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Tori Spelling- black city w GGH from her husband, Dean as bday gift


----------



## pasia

tori spelling again...

Is it me or does that first look really off??


----------



## hellosunshine

amanda bynes:


----------



## hellosunshine

model:


----------



## oceancitygirl




----------



## mizzjen

I love sienna's bag

http://www.sassybella.com/fad-ish/images/bm_smiller.jpg

Can anyone ID the actual color and style. It looks like a city?


----------



## Nanaz

*I don't know who this person is but i like her Brief.*


----------



## hellosunshine

new pic of Tori Spelling:


----------



## hellosunshine

Jzlyn said:


> Not picked again. Guess it's harder now that daddy isn't running the show.


 

actually she's got a role but it's going to be a recurring role once the show picks up...she's just not on the castlist right now because the CW is marketing with the main characters right now.


anyways here's tori again:


----------



## chay

Ashley Tisdale






credit: Ashley-Tisdale.nl


----------



## hellosunshine

ashley tisdale at the AI finale!


----------



## hellosunshine

more of the pictures from the earlier set...i think it's vert thyme GSH.


----------



## hellosunshine

amanda bynes with a balenciaga wallet:

*what color is this by the way?*


----------



## hellosunshine

bynes with a tomato city with gsh


----------



## H_addict

mirka vavrinec (long time gf/manager of roger federer)


----------



## lightblue84

British singer *Louise Redknapp*


----------



## k-r3n




----------



## lightblue84

KATIE HOLMES WITH HER MOON BAG


----------



## kimair

katie has the taller lune bag (that comes with the shoulder strap)...
gwyneth's is the smaller one...it has side rings, but no strap...strange, i know...


----------



## hellosunshine

ashley tisdale!


----------



## lightblue84

KATIE HOLMES


----------



## verty

old pics of the olsen twins. i havent seen these exact ones posted before, though. sorry if they have been


----------



## verty

^ 

m


----------



## k-r3n

ashley tisdale


----------



## handbagsjunkie

Rapper Trina With Balenciaga Brief Bag.


----------



## LydiaT

Hi,

I was just checking out some of the older pics and wondered if the bag Kate Moss is carrying is a courier? I really like it - or maybe she is just making it look really good

Lydia


----------



## verty

daria


----------



## karo

Demi Moore


----------



## stl

Wife of Spanish footballer Raoul:


----------



## bykimber

Spice Girl Emma Bunton


----------



## hellosunshine

korean actress- Jeong Ryeo Won


----------



## verty

^yeah, i'm not diggin' it either.

nicole richie w/her apple green. old pic.


----------



## verty

nicole richie





...wait, is that a PINK dog?? poor dyed poodle!


----------



## Karenada

Sorry about the watermark


----------



## Elementary

Is this fake? Front pocket? I'm no expert, but.....


----------



## hellosunshine

ashley tisdale:


----------



## hellosunshine

one more:


----------



## stl

Some not very new pics of Michelle Trachtenberg with a BBag:


----------



## stl




----------



## stl

Michelle definately loves her BBag:


----------



## stl

Michelle Trachtenberg @ 2006 "Art of Elysium" Annual Art Benefit, December 2


----------



## stl

More:


----------



## stl




----------



## shesnochill




----------



## verty

^she is a very pretty girl  sometimes her hair and makeup is just "off" - othertimes she wears great outfits and looks gorgeous.

ashley olsen. seafoam on her seat behind her:


----------



## bykimber

Nicky Hilton wearing Balenciaga shoes


----------



## OMGxBecky

lolaluvsu said:


> any new pics? anyone?








Janice Dickinson


----------



## OMGxBecky

Christina Aguilera


----------



## OMGxBecky




----------



## OMGxBecky

Demi Moores daughter, *Rumer Willis*


----------



## OMGxBecky




----------



## verty

^def. greige , but the new argent looks very similar!

olsen's - sorry i post so many olsen pics. i am a little obsessed w/their clothing


----------



## verty

glad others like them  ...more:


----------



## verty

^^yes, they are little. i have read that ashley is 5'1" 

kirsten dunst:

these two are really big so i will put links:
http://img72.imageshack.us/img72/4499/kd13070601rm2.jpg
http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/1344/90418ihpla040806a02406lozk1.jpg


----------



## verty

more kirsten

does her friend have a pistachio!?


----------



## simona7

Lisa Marie Presley


----------



## amiekbs8

I don't remember these ever being posted, but Ms. Kardashian and her Black GGH Envelope Clutch:


----------



## junglejane

natasha poly


----------



## tofuchan

tofuchan said:


> pretty! is that a city? or work




i don't know why the pic didn't show but here is is again..


----------



## tresjoliex




----------



## Antubella

...a little theft for you ....Nicky Hilton with her Green Apple city


----------



## wutevz101

nicky hilton with an apple green city...


----------



## hellosunshine




----------



## verty

^love the all-black outfit w/the magenta city! she looks great carrying that color  who is the girl carrying the yellow first in that last pic 

mary kate w/white/ivory oval (?)


----------



## verty

^oh cool, i didnt know she ever had red hair. i was like 'uhhh, who is this person?' 

really good shot of ashley olsen's seafoam first!


 

 



mary-kate w/her marroon 04


----------



## verty

more mary-kate:


----------



## verty

black work (in case it's hard for anyone to tell b/c it's a b/w photo )


----------



## verty

marron 04:


----------



## verty

furry balenciaga


----------



## verty

^don't be jealous, nanaz


----------



## Saraz15

Natasha Poly with her Ink First....she loves this bag!  Love the whole look


----------



## Saraz15

Gisele with her black FBF...looking chic


----------



## Saraz15

Another one of Natasha with her Ink


----------



## H_addict

Vanessa Traina


----------



## Saraz15

Model Coco Rocha with her Violet Hobo and her dog Peekaboo in NYC


----------



## missconceptions

nicole2730 said:


> ^^LOL - they're Balenciaga too!!!



Here's a couple more shots of LL's shoes:


----------



## H_addict




----------



## Envymex67

Famke Janssen . Dont know who she is!




http://www.tmz.com/2008/06/17/famke-janssen-is-steaming-hot/


----------



## KDC

Ouch, that's a bad lookin' Bbag! Oh that poor shoulder strap...


----------



## verty

ashley olsen - love her w/her white city! (girl in the back also has a bbag)


----------



## verty

random lady - but lindsay lohan is in the pic


----------



## mmmsc

Model Isabeli Fontana with what looks like  a black GSH Hobo


----------



## verty

cant tell if this is a bal or not - seafoam clutch maybe


----------



## natalie_palm




----------



## Saraz15

Model Julia Stegner with her black First....models seem to love the First!


----------



## lordguinny

*Hi guys,

The original purpose of this thread (to show celebrities carrying wonderfully beautiful Bbags) has been lost amidst the follow up posts.  It can be quite daunting and off putting to have to thumb through sometimes 5+ pages before one can see a new photo.  The thread has become cluttered with reposts of the same photo, innocuous commentary and subjects that are off topic. 

I think this is a good time for us to sift through all 350+ pages of this thread and give it a good scrubbing. I am going to delete all posts that contain comments. Moving forward please do not post commentary in this thread as it will be deleted. This thread will be a photos only thread.

I known some of you will be sad to see the commentary ability removed but trust me --- I have seen this same model in some of the other sub forums and it makes the thread so much more useful and fun to browse.  If you have a question regarding a color of a bag or style please refer to the threads in the Reference Question section. You'll find a wealth of information there! 

I am going to close this thread for now so I can do the cleanup.  I estimate it will take a couple of days so please be patient.   If you do find photo hold on to them until this thread reopens!

Thank you.

LG
*


----------



## lordguinny

*369 pages have been cleaned down to 101 pages. Imagine that!  This thread is now pure and is a PICTURES ONLY THREAD.

When posting your photos please name the celebrity and the bag model/color. If you do not know the celebrity, model or color no worries - post it anyways!

Any comments will be deleted to preserve the integrity of the "Photos Only" model.

Thanks for being so patient and enjoy!*


----------



## Vida from Milan

Italian National team ex-coach Marcello Lippi wife with a first (sky blue?) at Flavio Briatore&Elisabetta Gregoraci wedding:


----------



## Antubella

*Lovely Nicole Richie with her yummy Black City!*​


----------



## Antubella

*....*


----------



## bykimber

Heidi Montag with a Turq City


----------



## Envymex67




----------



## ashshopstoomuch

The woman behind Paris has a GGH Bouton D'Or part time I think?


----------



## ahertz

More Heidi and her Turq City


----------



## Queenie

One more of Heidi


----------



## natalie_palm




----------



## nicole2730

Nicole Richie with her beloved Black City


----------



## mrs1975

the back of karen martinez- wife of colombian rock star, juanes
looks like rouge vif first?


----------



## MJDaisy

more of heidi with her bbag...i am so jealous. it's such a pretty color


----------



## lightblue84

*SALMA HAYEK*


----------



## nicole2730

*Nicole Richie - black city + starbucks*


----------



## bykimber

Kim K


----------



## erica1451

Christiane Amanpour with a black first


----------



## powderpuff100

Heidi Montag again


----------



## shesnochill




----------



## shesnochill

I think BOTH gals are carrying B-BAGS!!


----------



## Babi

Isn't Lapo's friend wearing a b.bag? Maybe black city or work..can't see well.


----------



## juicy couture jen

Hope this hasn't been posted yet! I went back a few pages to check too.


----------



## lightblue84

DAVE GROHL'S WIFE


----------



## lightblue84

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## Style_Baby

http://www4.pictures.gi.zimbio.com/Paris+Fashion+Week+09+Haute+Couture+Giorgio+7h2Tp56iOXPl.jpg

Charlotte Gainsbourg w. a black something w. GGH... Can anyone identify the bag?


----------



## amnA-

Bollywood Actor Kareena Kapoor


----------



## MJDaisy

this pic is prob already posted but i didn't feel like going through the millions of pics in this thread...it's an old pic tho of MANDY MOORE! i love her, she is so cute with her bbag


----------



## beauxgoris

^^Which style is that?

Here's Charlize with a makeup! I can't tell which color though!


----------



## Lanier

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## couturequeen

Famke Janssen


----------



## esiders

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## tofuchan

think this is a WE!


----------



## abowron

Another Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Nanaz




----------



## brightspot23




----------



## MJDaisy

more of heidi. i love that bag...i hate her outfit tho. what was she thinking?


----------



## irina64

Model Natasha Poly



fashionspot


----------



## gucci lover

Vanessa Hudgens at LAX on July 3rd


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

balenciaga booties/shoes


----------



## esiders

another pic of SJP


----------



## hellosunshine

vanessa hudgens


----------



## bbbbdub




----------



## K**

More SJP

Source: popsugar


----------



## gucci lover




----------



## Leefi

Vanessa Traina (daughter of Danielle Steel) with '06 Black Oval


----------



## kicksarefortwids

SJP with anthra (?) work


----------



## beauxgoris

^NO WAY is that a work, it's a *weekender* all the way!






^^Oops, I have more photos of her with this bag - but they're not loading - sorry!


----------



## phalaenopsis

_Mary-Kate Olsen_


----------



## irina64

Mary-Kate Olsen


----------



## Antubella

Carlos Leon&his blonde baby with a splendorous '04City Eggplant


----------



## debsmith

MJDaisy said:


> more of heidi. i love that bag...i hate her outfit tho. what was she thinking?


 
Apparently no one else likes her outfit either (except for the gorgy Bal)...funny blog LOL!!

http://www.couturecandy.com/celebs/truth-be-told-sighting.html

TRUTH BE TOLD
Posted Jul 07 2008 @ 11:43 PM
Truth be told, I'm still waiting for *Heidi Montag* and Spencer Pratt's cheesy posed Fourth of July photoshoot! You know, where they're "candidly caught" by the paparazzi on the beach in their red, white and blue striped swimsuits, holding American flags and sparklers and sipping champagne while Spencer gives Heidi an expensive gift and she feigns shock, all the while laying on American flag beach towels with fireworks going off in the sky above. Come on, you two... what's taking you so long?? Ah well. In the meantime, here is Heidi living her rough life and shopping in Pacific Palisades from July 3, rocking one of her typical Heidi outfits, which is basically as many designers as she can jam pack onto her tiny blonde body. Heidi started with a pair of gold hued skinny Robins Jeans (the color is a cool one, I will give her that- check out Desert Blue's The Phoenix Skinny Jean in Gold) and a Missoni top (if you like the staple zigzag print, but don't feel like dishing out a whole month's rent on a top, check out Plenty by Tracy Reese's similar Halter Dress in Fuschia Zigzag), and paired with oversized shades (like Nour's Kiara Sunglasses in Manner Mania), her turquoise Balenciaga, peeptoe stilettos and a cross around her neck (because, you know, she is like crazy religious, y'all). In that same light, Heidi has released a new single online this week, titled "One More Drink." In the song, Heidi basically talks about how "one more drink is all I need before I go home with you." Sounds like all the makings of a perfect Christian album!
Heidi Montag seen in Pacific Palisades, CA on Jul 02 2008.
*Member Comments*

*everything about this outfit is terribleguest on Jul 08 2008 @ 03:58 AM*
_*you know, if you turn her upside down she'll look the same. Her pants are the same colour of her hair, and her face is just like her ass!*_

*disgusting!guest on Jul 08 2008 @ 09:40 PM*

_*Hahaha i love Zacks comments...classic!! This outfit is revolting. Those pants are like baby poo colour. She really needs to get a clue about what looks good and what to stay far far away from ie. those pants*._

_



_


http://www.couturecandy.com/celebs/truth-be-told-sighting.html


----------



## mmmsc

This was in the NYTimes today. Don't know if it a "Celebrity" but it is a great bag! Red City or maybe Part Time?:


----------



## mmmsc

Another one from NYTimes: Eve with pink weekender(?)


----------



## Saraz15

Models at F/W HC shows...


----------



## lightblue84

ASHLEY TISDALE


----------



## lightblue84

SALMA HAYEK WITH A BEAUTIFUL CROC CITY OR PART-TIME???


----------



## nicole2730

leonardo's GF Bar Rafaeli with VT Day bag


----------



## Anoka

More of Carlos Leon with daughter and friend who is carrying a GORGEOUS '04 Eggplant City


----------



## Nanaz




----------



## shesnochill

John Mccain's daughter having lunch with The Hills monster, Heidi MOntag!


----------



## juicy couture jen

Angela Griffin with a first with no tassles or shoulder strap.


----------



## gucci lover

kim kardashian


----------



## verty

^my guess would be o8 coral GGH.

sienna miller





clemence posey


----------



## incoralblue

From the Sartorialist


----------



## verty

natalia v. w/07 truffe GGH city


----------



## lightblue84

katie holmes' mom


----------



## bykimber

Lauren Conrad


----------



## karo

Salma Hayek


----------



## goldilocks10023

Vanessa Hudgens loves this bag!

View attachment 494248


----------



## Anoka

Found this on people.com




Work it out! Kim Kardashian is one good sport &#8211; heading out for a coffee in Beverly Hills on Monday while looking fit and ready to hit the gym.


----------



## k-r3n




----------



## Anoka




----------



## k-r3n




----------



## beauxgoris

I know this is an old shot (but since we post the same photos of that Heidi chick and her same bag over and over and over! LOL)

I love how she's double bagging it!


----------



## Superqueen

Carmen Electra with what I think is a magenta 'Work'


----------



## goldilocks10023

nicole richie


----------



## natalie_palm

Cameron Diaz


----------



## Antubella

Lauren Conrad with an Amethyst city CH


----------



## Anoka

Lauren conrad


----------



## Anoka




----------



## aki_sato

Vanessa H for once not carrying her Black PT


----------



## beauxgoris




----------



## bella011

[/B]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




lauren conrad


----------



## OMGxBecky

Sorry if this has been posted before...


----------



## perlefine

Lauren Conrad


----------



## Antubella

Nicole&her Black oldie city


----------



## lightblue84

Rumer willis


----------



## lightblue84

Salma hayek


----------



## phalaenopsis

_I'm pretty sure that THIS pic hasn't been posted before - ever!!!
This one is too funny.... Just wanted to share with you _


----------



## phalaenopsis

_Kate Moss with her Flat Brass Hobo_


----------



## shesnochill

Hayden with a ... idk B-Bags, someone help me fill it in


----------



## one little bow.

miley cyrus' balenciaga


----------



## alisonanna

Kate Moss swimming with my HG in the ocean


----------



## simona7

Soleil Moon Frye


----------



## ritzycatty

Kate swims w/ Bal


----------



## mmmsc

A couple that may have already been posted:


----------



## perlefine

Sylvie van de Vaart


----------



## cherripi

Heidi Montag


----------



## aki_sato

Found NR with her 05 City while browsing for my recent addiction *Loub*


----------



## aki_sato

....and I just can not remember what's her name!


niway (insert her name here)  with Bbag and Loub..


----------



## antakusuma

Aki Sato> Hilary Duff 

Here's another.


----------



## beauxgoris

Diane Kruger:


----------



## tofuchan

f


----------



## tofuchan

chocolate work? or grenat? not sure


----------



## esiders

Charlotte Ronson


----------



## tvstar




----------



## cherripi




----------



## nicole2730

^^ 

here's *nicole richie* with a peek of a damask courier:


----------



## lightblue84

Heidi montag


----------



## pasia

Nicole


----------



## Anoka




----------



## Anoka




----------



## i_love_yorkie

next to NC, on her friend's lap


----------



## i_love_yorkie

nicole's friend


----------



## Crysti

Megan McCain, possible future first daughter.


----------



## ahertz

Another Nicki Hilton...this was taken yesterday.


----------



## ahertz




----------



## lightblue84

POPPY MONTGOMERY


----------



## erica1451

Nicole Richie with her black city


----------



## Daisyinbloom

Is Winona Ryder's bag a Balenciaga?


----------



## lightblue84

ACTRESS ROSELYN SANCHEZ


----------



## beauxgoris

Winona's FB Hobo:


----------



## lightblue84

NICOLE RICHIE


----------



## little p

not sure if this has been posted yet but here is nicole richie (yes, it's her again!) with a turquoise? work? or weekender? yup im a bal newie


----------



## puister




----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## phalaenopsis

_Claire Danes_


----------



## puister




----------



## dopestyle

Here are three of R&B singer Monica


----------



## karo

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

bag












keira knightly


----------



## beautifulbasics

shoes










































pouch/clutch


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

bow belt







bow shoes






bracelets






cherche clutch






bag (R)


----------



## beautifulbasics

bag


----------



## beautifulbasics

pouch clutch/bag - jlo


----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics




----------



## beautifulbasics

bag







sunglasses












shoes






shoes







shoes







bow shoes







bracelet


----------



## starbabe105

sorry if this was already posted~


----------



## Vida from Milan

Gisele w/black weekender (looks like a work on her )
and Rihanna w/gladiator boots


----------



## gucci lover

hilary duff


----------



## Crysti

Amanda Bynes


----------



## hellosunshine

hilary:


----------



## hellosunshine

actress taryn manning.


----------



## gucci lover

miley's mama


----------



## Ferocia*Coutura

Samantha Ronson and her Bal (is it Lilo's?)


----------



## foxyqt

Hayden Panettiere's Violet Step =)


----------



## bagluv5000

Miley's Mom again


----------



## susieserb

and again.


----------



## Liberté

Ayumi Hamasaki in Hawaii with her B-bags! from vivi mag:


----------



## Liberté

moar


----------



## Liberté

Last one. SHe used to mostly wear LV before. I don't know what happened.


----------



## bykimber

Lauren Conrad


----------



## k-r3n




----------



## lightblue84

HAYDEN PANETTIERE


----------



## k-r3n

Lauren Conrad


----------



## Crysti

I don't know if this is a celeb or not....


----------



## Jerevka

Kirsten's friend


----------



## lightblue84

tara reid


----------



## Lanier

Amanda Bynes


----------



## lightblue84

SINGER MONICA


----------



## bykimber

heidi Montag


----------



## bykimber

WAGS Coleen Rooney


----------



## gucci lover

kim k


----------



## gucci lover

same night^^ different event/outfit


----------



## i_love_yorkie

the pssycat dolls 
from celebrity sub-forum


----------



## amiekbs8

Zezi Ifore carrying a Saddle GGH PomPom


----------



## wingit

Pictures from Buzzfoto.com

Kimberly - Bouton D'Or Day GGH
Ashley - Bubblegum City GGH


----------



## wingit

I think it's a Coral GGH City:


----------



## ahertz

Nicky and her brief


----------



## beauxgoris

From a paris fashion blog:


----------



## Crysti

Meghan McCain


----------



## Gonatcha

Fake


----------



## Moonlight




----------



## wingit

From Mavrixonline.com


----------



## wingit

From Perezhilton.com, who got it from Mavrixonline.com


----------



## ahertz




----------



## tettetsf

Bryan Boy - Fashion Blogger - Marc Jacob's muse - he named his BB bag after him.


----------



## tettetsf

Not celebrities but love how they rock their bbags -from the look book.


----------



## tettetsf

More


----------



## tettetsf

and more...


----------



## Superqueen

Kim Kardashian


----------



## waxy

Michelle Branch


----------



## shesnochill

One of Sophie Monk's friends?






​


----------



## aki_sato

annaversary said:


> One of Sophie Monk's friends?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



That bag looks fake


----------



## FashionMIKE

Meghan McCain:


----------



## FashionMIKE

One more:


----------



## Antubella

Sandra Bullock +  Anthra Pom Pom CH


----------



## Antubella

Christina Aguilera with an Amethyst Envelope Clutch.
No comment..


----------



## Daisyinbloom

French actress Clemence Poesey


----------



## SuLi

Lauren Conrad





(Picture from PopSugar.com)


----------



## Vida from Milan

From Paris fashion week (sorry if double)


----------



## Vida from Milan

Italian singer Laura Pausini with a pale magenta


----------



## beauxgoris

*THANK GOD she got a new b-bag I'm so sick and tired of seeing her magenta bag!!!!*


----------



## lightblue84

KIM KARDASHIAN


----------



## vikianderson

*jessie baylin singer/gf of nathan followill KOL & her truffle city*


----------



## wingit

From Perezhilton.com


----------



## BRONTE

Nicole and her BBag...is it her 05 city, it looks like a Twiggy!?!


----------



## pasia

Tara Reid. Poor bag


----------



## dopestyle

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## Vida from Milan

Hayden with violet step & parking fee


----------



## Vida from Milan

This seems like her black city...but what happened to her?


----------



## Vida from Milan

Seems a pale rose, but I can't be sure


----------



## zeitgeist4

Not celebs, but taken by The Sartorialist

Matelasse


----------



## bykimber




----------



## cammy1

Nicole PCD- hope has not been posted already


----------



## bykimber




----------



## toety

_Vanessa Traina _


----------



## jsc6




----------



## shesnochill

​


----------



## vikianderson

*lily aldridge (model) *


----------



## toety

toety said:


> _Vanessa Traina _


 
Diane Kruger


----------



## excentric920

Tilda Swinton
Clutch


----------



## Envymex67




----------



## Antubella

Whitney :?: from "the Hills" with an Ocean Brief


----------



## dimple_butt

Christina at Rock the Vote


----------



## MACsarah

Sorry if they have been posted before.


----------



## OG_Baby

Jenna Jameson


----------



## sosaksy




----------



## lightblue84

Vanessa hudgens


----------



## toety

Jen Brill (Socialite x Terry Richardson's gf)


----------



## karo

Salma Hayek


----------



## Envymex67




----------



## Envymex67




----------



## ahertz

I know there are already pictures posted of Heidi and her new white GCH WE, but I couldn't resist the taco pic!


----------



## ahertz

^^ Another better pic of the bag...


----------



## lightblue84

HEIDI MONTAG


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Christina and her black day
from the celeb thread


----------



## Lanier

*Kim K*


----------



## deeliciouz

*Nicole Richie*


----------



## StellaMare

Kate Moss a couple of years back


----------



## StellaMare

More old Kate..


----------



## wingit

Sky Blue Day


----------



## Gonatcha

*MKA and Gwyneth Paltrow + a girl with a red first*


----------



## jsc6

Stephanie Pratt and Heidi Montag


----------



## bgyoshi

Hong Kong celebrity, Cecilia Cheung (Tse)


----------



## naima_melita

Clemence Poesy *Balenciaga - Paris Fashion Week- Spring/Summer '09*


----------



## bgyoshi

Tara Reid (from socialitelife.com)


----------



## toety




----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## Daisyinbloom

Gwyneth P.


----------



## Daisyinbloom

Old pics of Kate M...she just makes everything look so chic.


----------



## Livia1

Naomi Watts


----------



## bykimber




----------



## naima_melita




----------



## lightblue84

MARIE-CHANTAL MILLER


----------



## Superqueen

Victoria Beckham with a Lune clutch (sorry for the low definition pic)


----------



## Lime

^^ Better shot of the clutch.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08




----------



## mmmsc

Clemence Poesy with what looks like black city:


----------



## MACsarah




----------



## pasia

Nicole Richie with her beloved city


----------



## brightspot23

gisele!


----------



## bellenuit

not celebrities I think but featured in Elle.com paris street fashion....sorry I STILL don't know how to make the pics big in the message...


----------



## alisonanna

Yikes!​


----------



## alisonanna

Yikes again!


----------



## Daisyinbloom

Charlotte Casiraghi and Eugenie Niarchos with their Balenciagas.


----------



## Anoka

(Newly Pregnant) Alyson Hannigan


----------



## karo

Nicole Richie


----------



## Lanier

*Kim K.*


----------



## sosaksy




----------



## sosaksy




----------



## Jerevka

A model from a french blog!


----------



## bykimber




----------



## bgyoshi

From http://socialitelife.celebuzz.com/


----------



## bykimber




----------



## pasia

^^ I noticed that too. How embarrising...


----------



## pasia




----------



## mmmsc

Sally Singer of Vogue Mag with black first (at Mary Kate and Ashley book signing)


----------



## Daisyinbloom

Vogue's Elissa Santisi


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Princess Beatrice


----------



## i_love_yorkie

venessa hudsen


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Sienna Miler


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Kim Kardashian


----------



## i_love_yorkie

more of Kim K.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

italian showgirl Katia PEDROTTI  WITH  a balenciaga giant(maybe a weekender or brief? i don't know)


----------



## lightblue84

Foo Fighters lead man *Dave Grohl* 's wife


----------



## Fendi_maniac

Sorry for the low res pics 

Amerie w/ a SB GGH City I think






Vanessa Hudgens w/ a Black GGH City






Cassie w/ I think a Sahara GGH City (not quite sure)


----------



## Daisyinbloom

Hey ya'll, I know nothing about BBag leathers so I'm hoping you can help me. I like Sienna Miller's First, do you guys know what the leather is?


----------



## Antubella

Amanda Bynes with a coral red GSH city.I don't know who she is,but her bag is fab!


----------



## mmkk

Elena Dementieva Black City GGH n Stuttgart


----------



## lightblue84

PRINCESS MARIE OF DENMARK


----------



## cheetostaindtop

Ashlee Simpson with a Pom Pom (looks nice when the opening is let loose like that).


----------



## Lanier

*Nicole Ritchie - November 4*


----------



## purse-nality

janice -anthra pt


----------



## chay




----------



## brightspot23

vanessa hudgens


----------



## chay

Kim K


----------



## bgyoshi

Hayden Panettiere's friend, from theblemish.com


----------



## i_love_yorkie

K sisters


----------



## gucci lover

another look at nicky


----------



## bykimber




----------



## karo

More Sienna


----------



## beauxgoris

*Sienna's had her bag for what? almost 8 years now? That's a record. Of course it's a flat brass first edition - so why not use it!!

If that bag could talk oh the stories it would tell LOL! 

On a side note: she doesn't keep much in her first. My fbf rarely looks that flat!*


----------



## beauxgoris

A couple more:


----------



## pasia

Nicole Richie, again


----------



## nicole2730

more nicole and her beloved black city:


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Nicky hilton


----------



## stark_rain24

lol.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## Gonatcha

Nicole richie and friend with a black weekender


----------



## Jerevka

A girl in London from a french blog!


----------



## bykimber




----------



## chay




----------



## kimair

tracee ellis ross at a lunch at barneys bh for proenza schouler


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Tori S.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Nicky Hilton


----------



## Antubella

Another Nicky Pic!


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Michelle Reis


----------



## bykimber




----------



## karo

Nicole Richie


----------



## antakusuma

KK and her sis at the airport.


----------



## kirsten




----------



## Dazzle

alyson hannigan


----------



## pasia

OMG!! Nicole Richie with giant hardware...  I never thought i'd see that!


----------



## Superqueen

Christina Aguilera


----------



## pasdoy




----------



## Lime

Victoria Beckham sure loves these shoes:


----------



## Lime




----------



## H_addict




----------



## MACsarah

Vanessa hudgens.


----------



## ikim23

hilary duff and her gorgeous bbag.. can anyone tell me what that colour's called? and is that a city? sorry, i'm still learning the differences between all the different styles.. (and sorry about the quality.. it was taken on my iphone at work.. the pic is from life&style magazine) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







and i totally agree about vanessa hudgens.. what was she thinking when she applied that too-bright shade of lipstick??? she usually looks so cute and put together!


----------



## beauxgoris

*Sienna and her trusty Le Dix - I don't know how this thing is holding up*


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Heidi Montag and her covered HW white WE


----------



## phalaenopsis

Sorry if these have been posted before...
(from The Satorialist)


----------



## k-r3n

Amanda Bynes


----------



## Antubella

Vanessa Hudgens for you! :greengrin:


----------



## pasia

Caroline Winberg


----------



## pasdoy




----------



## Crysti

Roselyn Sanchez.


----------



## Antubella

Nicky Hilton & her Black Brief GGH :greengrin:


----------



## bykimber




----------



## chay

Amanda Bynes


----------



## trendhaven

Kourtney kardashion


----------



## starbabe105

japanese model


----------



## i_love_yorkie

lilac WE


----------



## Anoka

Amanda Bynes


----------



## mo-djoe

This one seems pretty old , but she looked good for once !   
Balenciaga heels + bag    Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Antubella

Tori Spelling  Black first


----------



## karo

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## karo

Ashley Simpson


----------



## mabli

her black ggh pt is really broken in anyone know where VH grey sweater is from?


----------



## lightblue84

*Jennifer Connelly* in a _Balenciaga dress
_


----------



## karo

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## Antubella

*Ashlee Simpson 2**!* :greengrin:


----------



## lightblue84

*Cate Blanchett* sparkles in a _Balenciaga dress_


----------



## pasia

vanessa hudgens again


----------



## chaoyichien

LiLo's friend.


----------



## Antubella

Hilary Duff:greengrin:


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes


----------



## chay

this is her favorite bag


----------



## i_love_yorkie

nicky hilton


----------



## Lime

G.Paltrow with a stunning B bag:


----------



## Antubella

Nicky Hilton :greengrin:


----------



## IFFAH

sosaksy said:


> cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2008/12/hudgens-meeting/vanessa-hudgens-business-meeting-09.jpg


----------



## lightblue84

RACHEL ROY


----------



## beauxgoris

Charlotte Gainsbourg with aviator bag:


----------



## kirsten

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## hellosunshine

various sightings of Amanda Bynes!


----------



## Vida from Milan

Vicoria Beckham, with her Lune clutch. Just arrived here in Milan, with her husband...


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes


----------



## pasia

Nicole Richie with her GGH clutch, nice to see her wearing GGH!

ultimatenicole.webblogg.se/images/2008/nic-o_24096526.jpg


----------



## karo

Katie Holmes


----------



## emmaamme

vanessa hudgens

http://justjared.buzznet.com/galler...&pic=zac-efron-vanessa-hudgens-barneys-03.jpg


----------



## karo

More Katie


----------



## IFFAH

*Hermes clic-clac bracelet and Bbag*


----------



## i_love_yorkie

i dont know her name but she is a famous hongkong actress, also has a daughter (8 years old) with JAckie Chan


----------



## lightblue84

Salma hayek


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Kim Kardashian


----------



## kirsten

Dakota Fanning


----------



## bykimber

Kim Kardashian and Cyrus family


----------



## hellosunshine

One of the PCD girls: ( i'm not familiar with her name so my apologizes) if anyone knows her name feel free to post:


----------



## brightspot23

ashlee simpson
images.teamsugar.com/files/upl1/0/88/01_2008/bc3e6e350f1693b0_Ashlee-123008.jpg


----------



## purplewithenvy

Kim Kardashian


----------



## brightspot23

nicole richie with her beloved black city

cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2009/01/chanel-richie/nicole-richie-joel-madden-chanel-shopping-04.jpg


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## lightblue84

CAM GIGANDET WITH HIS GIRLFRIEND'S PURSE


----------



## pasia

ultimatenicole.webblogg.se/images/2009/nj-sixf-4_25295530.jpg
ultimatenicole.webblogg.se/images/2009/nj-sixf-6_25295565.jpg
Nicole Richie looking hot with her city.


----------



## CandyJanney

Tara Reid.


----------



## badbananagirl

Tori Spelling with her FBF


----------



## beauxgoris

*Sienna Miller with metalic WE*


----------



## karo

Nicole Richie


----------



## badbananagirl

Lauren


----------



## badbananagirl

Nicole with her favorite B bag


----------



## emmaamme

adrienne bailon

http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jjr/headlines/2009/01/adrienne-bailon-bar-deluxe.jpg

cheetah girls..


----------



## kirsten

^


----------



## kirsten

Ashlee Simpson with her GCH PomPom


----------



## hellosunshine

sheila marquez (model)


----------



## badbananagirl

Nicky Hilton


----------



## hellosunshine

friend of  tracyee ellis ross (diana ross' daughter)


----------



## beauxgoris

*Sienna Miller with her FBF - STILL!!!!!*


----------



## beauxgoris




----------



## Cheryl24

*Sarah Michelle Geller
*


----------



## i_love_yorkie

kim k's friend


----------



## dopestyle

adrienne bailon


----------



## Antubella

*Amanda Bynes* :greengrin: 
Black city GSH


----------



## hellosunshine

adrienne bailon


----------



## hellosunshine

sarah michelle gellar with weekender


----------



## i_love_yorkie

img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2007/startracks/070312/paris_hilton.jpg

old pic of Nicole Richie and her black city


----------



## hellosunshine

adrienne and kourtney


----------



## hellosunshine

just adrienne


----------



## wingit

Poor FBF!


----------



## beauxgoris

Sienna Miller:


----------



## Jerevka




----------



## selketkrb

Can someone please identify this for me?


----------



## menopausalmama

Looks like the balenciaga Purse style.....


----------



## Salma24

Can someone please id this bag for me?
Is it the work?


----------



## beauxgoris

Can people please post their "what bag is this questions" here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ify-this-balenciaga-397784-3.html#post9345620

We have a thread/section for this.


----------



## Salma24

beauxgoris said:


> Can people please post their "what bag is this questions" here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...ify-this-balenciaga-397784-3.html#post9345620
> 
> We have a thread/section for this.


 

sorry, i did post there but noone responded.


----------



## fuchsiafirefly

salma24 said:


> can someone please id this bag for me?
> Is it the work?


 
looks like a brief.


----------



## tinydancer114

Russian socialite Katia Verber. Here's the article if anyone is interested  http://www.marieclaire.com/world-re...alla-verber?src=syn&dom=yah_buzz&mag=mar&ha=1


----------



## aki_sato

Black PT GGH


----------



## menopausalmama

shopper tote?






Salma24 said:


> Can someone please id this bag for me?
> Is it the work?


----------



## i_love_yorkie

this is a "picture only" thread, so you may not get a reply- however the bag above was answered here (but was deleted by MOD), and http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...elp-me-identify-this-balenciaga-397784-4.html - it's a GSH brief

sorry mod, i shouldnt answer here - please DELete me, lol


----------



## i_love_yorkie

black RH city  and black GSH part time


----------



## i_love_yorkie

how great, all 3 of them has black bbags
_ ggh PT - 
_ gsh PT
_ RH city


----------



## Crysti

delete


----------



## Crysti




----------



## Antubella

Nicky Hilton* °* Black City :greengrin:


----------



## karo

Anna Kournikova with what I believe is a black city


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Sylvia


----------



## bykimber

Bar Rafaeli


----------



## ruthfmc

bykimber said:


> Bar Rafaeli


 Is that a City or a Work?


----------



## HandbagAngel

ruthfmc said:


> Is that a City or a Work?


 
That is a City.


----------



## fabstylista

Lc


----------



## blairbear

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## hellosunshine

various people ranging from model, and amanda bynes


----------



## couturequeen

Tori Spelling


----------



## blairbear

Kim K


----------



## Salma24

Salma Hayek


----------



## blairbear

More Vanessa! I could stare at her part-time all day...


----------



## ohmybags

Sjp


----------



## blairbear

Kim K and...crew? At Sundance.


----------



## blairbear

Nicole Ritchie


----------



## Antubella

Bar Rafaeli :greengrin:


----------



## Shasta

couturequeen said:


> Tori Spelling


 

aaaaccckkkk!  She is looking great!  I can't wait until my new rh black work comes this week!


----------



## fabstylista

Heidi Montag


----------



## fabstylista

Whitney Port


----------



## beauxgoris

*Kate Moss and her flat brass first*


----------



## kittycat824

Hilary duff


----------



## karo

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## Antubella

Janice Dickinson. I don't know her,but she've also got a *VG* PT GGH!!! ...


----------



## naima_melita

Hanna Beth


----------



## blairbear

Adrienne Bailon- I don't know how she's walking in those pumps!


----------



## kittycat824

Ashlee Simpson

picture taken from perezhilton


----------



## caramello

Lauren Conrad
(old pics but from a different view)


----------



## hellosunshine

nicole from PCD:


----------



## beauxgoris

*kate moss and her Flat Brass First*


----------



## blairbear

Christina and Max


----------



## Lola812

Mary Kate's poor bag


----------



## blairbear

Kim K


----------



## The tall one

vanessa hudgens


----------



## blairbear

Lc


----------



## ecerda




----------



## bABy Steffy

Lola812 said:


> Mary Kate's poor bag


O-M-G!  I can't believe that!


----------



## blairbear

All grown-up Dakota Fanning


----------



## Vida from Milan

Melissa Satta with FW08 GGH Black City (I think so 'cause I saw her a little ago and her bag looked brand new)


----------



## purseaddict76

Vida from Milan said:


> Melissa Satta with FW08 GGH Black City (I think so 'cause I saw her a little ago and her bag looked brand new)
> gossipnews.it/mondanita/festa_hollywood_milano_23_anni_veline/images/melissa_satta_4931.jpg


 Who is she?  She looks just like Victoria Principal...I think that is her name... from "Dallas"??.  Is she her daughter?


----------



## Vida from Milan

purseaddict76 said:


> Who is she?  She looks just like Victoria Principal...I think that is her name... from "Dallas"??.  Is she her daughter?


She's an Italian showgirl!


----------



## bpurse

Hilary Duff


----------



## natalie_palm

img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2009/startracks/090216/hilary_duff.jpg


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

another picture of melissa satta with another giant (sandstone?) city


----------



## beauxgoris

*Jennifer Connelly arriving in L.A. yesterday!*


----------



## tettetsf

Models.


----------



## water_daisy

Wow..what style is the one being carried by Jennifer Connelly.  She looks great and so does that combo.


----------



## batgirl77

I think it's an RTT but I'm not sure about the color.


----------



## natalie_palm

Tori Spelling


----------



## kittycat824

Sienna Miller


----------



## Gonatcha

batgirl77 said:


> I think it's an RTT but I'm not sure about the color.



I'm pretty sure it's an f/w 07 Sienna


----------



## beauxgoris

Please let's all use the reference thread! No TALK here, JUST photos.

http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-reference-library/help-me-identify-this-balenciaga-397784.html


----------



## brightspot23

on the sartorialist

thesartorialist.com/photos/1289GrandpasCoatWeb.jpg


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Tori


----------



## the-chus

Hong Kong Celebrities


----------



## Antubella

Other pics of Tori and her soft black work!:greengrin:


----------



## Antubella

Hilary Duff Black City 
:greengrin:






http://g.imageshack.us/img90/screen004sr6.jpg/1/


----------



## blairbear

Hilary Duff


----------



## Antubella

Nicky Hilton Black City.:greengrin:


----------



## Antubella

Hilary Duff Black City.:greengrin:


----------



## blairbear

Another view of Hilary Duff


----------



## mmmsc

Sienna Miller (2nd picture from left) with her black first


----------



## beauxgoris

Photos from a French Fashion Blog:


----------



## nicole2730

nicole richie + black city


----------



## karo

Renee Zellweger wearing Balenciaga shoes


----------



## blairbear

More Hilary Duff, this time with a black clutch!


----------



## brightspot23

form a fashion blog, feauturing a black city


----------



## Gonatcha

from the blog http://stockholmstreetstyle.feber.se/


----------



## karo

Cameron Diaz


----------



## beauxgoris




----------



## brightspot23

Chanel Iman (pic credit from altamira)


----------



## brightspot23

bette franke wearing a bal leather jacket (altamira)


----------



## beauxgoris

Sienna


----------



## beauxgoris




----------



## naima_melita




----------



## prettygurrl19




----------



## blairbear

Bar Rafaeli and a Vert Thyme!!!


----------



## prettygurrl19

sorry if this is already posted!  

ebelle5.com/images/collections/1382.jpg

fashionjunkee.com/assets/images/handbags/motorcycle/celeb4.jpg


bagbliss.com/images/collections/959.jpg
handbagdesigner101.com/images/img_celebrity/254/HUGE_nicky_hilton_balenciaga2.jpg

**************/wp-content/uploads/2008/01/nicole-richie-after-having-baby1.jpg

images.teamsugar.com/files/upl1/0/3987/02_2009/fe5f7a5c33656bb8_Nicole-Richie.preview.jpg







handbags-purses-guide.com/pix/balenciaga-lariat-kate%20moss.jpg


----------



## lightblue84




----------



## i_love_yorkie

Coleen McLoughlin and her 05 turquoise weekender


----------



## akina3

Just saw this, has this been posted

Amethyst


----------



## sleekeasy

Choi Jung Yoon attending a wedding...


----------



## Livia1

A good look at Nicoles yummy black City. From Feb 19.


----------



## naima_melita

Ashley Tisdales friend Caroline Clark


----------



## Jerevka

Coleen McLoughlin and her 2 Balenciagas (Work with GCH and...¨Pompon? not sure which model it is)


----------



## naima_melita

the very beautiful Clemence Poesy


----------



## BohoChic

From the Sartorialist


----------



## prettygurrl19

I dont think shes a cele.. but lovely bag!


----------



## karo

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## karo

Charlize Theron


----------



## mmmsc

From Paris shows (last one London):


----------



## prettygurrl19

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_SiCCt71J4so/RwgRifs_0LI/AAAAAAAAAeY/a8OVEUFGftA/s1600-h/DH-samedi6octobre2007-HermÃ¨s-05.jpeg


----------



## Jerevka

Most of the pics are taken from the Teen Vogue




This model has the same RTT as mine


----------



## Jerevka

One more


----------



## blairbear

Nicole Ritchie


----------



## brightspot23

liu wen with an '04 Bal jacket


----------



## beauxgoris

Sienna Miller


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Kim K.


----------



## redcoloured

Model, Iman Chanel @ Paris


----------



## prettygurrl19

http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v241/240/3/1649040175/n1649040175_102974_8661.jpg

Vanessa hudgens and friends i believe


----------



## spenry

_Amanda Bynes _


----------



## spenry

Giant Black City with GH


----------



## mmmsc

Paris shows March 2009:


----------



## GlassDoll

nicole scherzinger


----------



## Livia1

Nicole Richie on tuesday


----------



## naima_melita

MK Olsen with a furry bbag


----------



## kittycat824

Cameron Diaz


----------



## kittycat824

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## ina717

giselle


----------



## esiders

Chanel Iman


----------



## esiders

Raquel Zimmerman carrying a black MU


----------



## esiders

Elyse Taylor


----------



## esiders

Kimberly Guilfoyle


----------



## esiders

Rachel Alexander carrying a "Bolt" bag...don't see many of these.


----------



## blairbear

Nicole Ritchie with a first in indigo


----------



## esiders

Valerie Steele carrying a *2004 red ring-handled tote*!!   Just look at the buttah leather on that baby!!!


----------



## esiders

From UK Vogue Street Style: I love the Clous bag!!


----------



## esiders

Lucky mag street style


----------



## beauxgoris




----------



## tammywks

Faye Wong


----------



## vlore

Kourtney Kardashian and friend


----------



## juicy couture jen




----------



## aki_sato

MKO with fury WE! (that bag is so fluffy !!!)


----------



## melzy

Kourtney Kardashian with her new BF


----------



## nifferchic71

Tori Spelling today...doesn't she look super skinny?  LOOVVEE THE BAG!!!!


----------



## verty

Alessandra Ambrisio (sp?), hope these haven't been posted (and hopefully they work):

http://www.celebrity-gossip.net/images/thumbnails/alessandra-ambrosio-cafe-3219-8.jpg

http://www.celebrity-gossip.net/images/thumbnails/alessandra-ambrosio-cafe-3219-5.jpg


----------



## beauxgoris

*DIANE KRUGER WITH FLAT BRASS FIRST!!!!! When did she get this bag - i've never seen her with a FBF before!!!!*


----------



## karo

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## beauxgoris

Sienna and her Flat brass first:


----------



## dopestyle

monica


----------



## juicy couture jen




----------



## hellosunshine

All PICS of Amanda Bynes:


----------



## hellosunshine

Tori Spelling


----------



## Livia1

Joel Madden with Indigo First. He's a lucky man


----------



## natalie_palm




----------



## beauxgoris

kirsten dunst and her sadly stolen chocolate FBF.


----------



## wingit

The _whole look_ is yummy!


----------



## kittycat824

vanessa


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

(the first one in an  italian MTV SHOWGILRL)


----------



## sunshinequeen

Lauren Conrad with her Balenciaga City in White


----------



## sunshinequeen

Lauren Conrad


----------



## sunshinequeen

Lauren Conrad


----------



## lightblue84

BAR RAFAELI


----------



## kobro

Models at the Paris shows.


----------



## wingit

Kim Stewart


----------



## [m-k]

Mary-Kate Olsen and her mint-green Balenciaga. Love it


----------



## kobro

Giselle.


----------



## prettygurrl19

found these on a blog


----------



## i_love_yorkie

ashley


----------



## kittycat824

Amerie


----------



## prettygurrl19

sorry if these have already been posted


----------



## prettygurrl19

beautiful balenciaga bag


----------



## Skyinthecity

More of Famke Janssen, one of my fav bal carrying people:


----------



## BohoChic

Older photo, but sexy nonetheless . . .


----------



## verty

Brenda Song (she's a Disney Channel actress):

http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jjr/2009/03/tisdale-tsl/ashley-tisdale-brenda-song-reunion-07.jpg

^link b/c i don't know how to make it smaller.


----------



## nicole2730

verty said:


> Brenda Song (she's a Disney Channel actress):
> 
> http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jjr/2009/03/tisdale-tsl/ashley-tisdale-brenda-song-reunion-07.jpg
> 
> ^link b/c i don't know how to make it smaller.



weird, the link said ashley tisdale:


----------



## prettygurrl19

very nice balenciaga bags!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Hillary Duff


----------



## NoSnowHere

JD


----------



## juicy couture jen

*Cam Gigandet & Dominique Geisendorff*


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR




----------



## Livia1

Nicole Richie this Monday with her yummy Indigo First.


----------



## hellosunshine

some lady w/ v. hudgens:


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Bridget Marquardt


----------



## juicy couture jen

Pregnant Sarah Michelle Gellar.


----------



## aki_sato

Larger pics:
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=736627&stc=1&d=1239346837
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=736628&stc=1&d=1239346837



juicy couture jen said:


> Pregnant Sarah Michelle Gellar.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Ashlee Simpson-Wentz 
That bag is HUGE!!!


----------



## karo

Tori Spelling


----------



## prettygurrl19

..


----------



## juicy couture jen




----------



## prettygurrl19

love the bags!!


----------



## hellosunshine

dakota


----------



## hellosunshine

randoms


----------



## H_addict

Miroslava Duma


----------



## juicy couture jen




----------



## prettygurrl19

blog pic


----------



## verty

A model

thumbnails15.imagebam.com/3257/bcd82732568707.gif


----------



## Mia Bella

Another view of Mira with her Giant Envelope clutch:


----------



## amusic20

Nicky Hilton


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

black ggh work


----------



## prettygurrl19

i absolutely love the leather of the bbag!!!!  sorry if these have already been posted!


----------



## mmmsc

Melanie Laurent (new star of Quentin Tarantino's INGLORIOUS BASTARD w/BRad Pitt):


----------



## hellosunshine

singer Cassie with sandstone ggh PT


----------



## hellosunshine

lady with LiLo


----------



## hellosunshine

cassie w/ black city


----------



## Livia1

Nicole Richie


----------



## prettygurrl19

GSH City


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

White ggh pt:d


----------



## i_love_yorkie

vanessa 

img.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/wenn-zac-and-the-beast__oPt.jpg


----------



## HalcyonGirl




----------



## melzy

Kim Kardashian


----------



## yyyyy

Hong Kong celebrity - President of a Aesthetic & Slimming Listed Company with her gorgeous GSH Woven City/PT(?)


----------



## naima_melita

Hanna Beth with black ggh work


----------



## Designerbagcarrier




----------



## seikow

Cecilia Cheung with her son


----------



## juicy couture jen

Kim Kardashian


----------



## prettygurrl19

style and the city blog


----------



## Vida from Milan

Kim K w/new look: she seems like so many others now...


----------



## prettygurrl19

more pics i found


----------



## ring my bell

Kate Moss


----------



## Perrier1083

cute bag


----------



## melzy

Stephanie Pratt (from the Hills)


----------



## melzy

Supermodel Bar Rafaeli and friend


----------



## Stelladog

another of Kim K.


----------



## mmmsc

Who what where top right - Day bag:


----------



## prettygurrl19

Kardashian & Friend


----------



## prettygurrl19

More Kardashian   love the bag


----------



## amusic20

Tori Spelling


----------



## karo

Nicole Richie


----------



## prettygurrl19

cute bags!!


----------



## pasia

Kelly ripa


----------



## karo

Kim Kardashian 
Dakota Fanning


----------



## juicy couture jen

Nicky Hilton pulling out her 05 magenta!








Kim Kardashian and her black city


----------



## juicy couture jen

Hilary Duff with a Granny City


----------



## prettygurrl19

random pics


----------



## i_love_yorkie

a WAG


----------



## Superqueen

Christina Aguilera with a Pony First (or is it a Twiggy?).


----------



## beauxgoris




----------



## lightblue84

HEIDI MONTAG


----------



## verty

Dakota Fanning:


----------



## natalie_palm

http://www.popsugar.com/3128535


----------



## nadianostalgia

Crown Princess Marie-Chantal of Greece (nee Miller)


----------



## juicy couture jen

Hilary Duff hitting the gym again with her Granny city!!


----------



## lightblue84

JENNIFER CONNELLY


----------



## karo

Tori Spelling


----------



## juicy couture jen

Nicky Hilton out and about with her black ggh.


----------



## kamola

Some Hong Kong artists Bbags


----------



## verty

Some models:


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## Babi

from the sartorialist


----------



## karo

Gisele Bundchen with her First


----------



## prettygurrl19

Reena Hammer.. i love her bag!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Hillary Duff


----------



## naima_melita

Brenda Song with a black shoulder


----------



## toety

Miroslava Duma & Natasha Goldenberg & friends...









cgh & sgh envelope clutch





luna clutch





gunmetal gh city









rh city & weekender


----------



## karo

Kim Kardashian


----------



## juicy couture jen

Expectant Nicole Richie on 5/8/09 with her black city. (Got this from the Nicole Richie thread)


----------



## i_love_yorkie

from Hermes sub-forum-
a silver WE


----------



## karo

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## jackietong




----------



## pinkiestarlet

Amanda Bynes with Coral Red SGH City


----------



## juicy couture jen

Pregnant Sarah Michelle Gellar (Taking from celebrity section)


----------



## Pigen

Charlotte Gainsbourg at Cannes with a new clutch style for F/W '09: (Credits: The Fahion Spot)


----------



## prettygurrl19

Lauren and Whitney .. old photo, but i dont think its been posted before


----------



## juicy couture jen

Kim Kardashian


----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## prettygurrl19

1st pic, i got from style and the city.. second pic, i love nicole richie's bag!!.. and in the third pic is adrienne bailon!


----------



## i_love_yorkie




----------



## karo

Nicole Richie


----------



## glossie

http://easyfashion.blogspot.com/2009/05/somya-rue-montorgueil-paris.html


----------



## juicy couture jen

Amanda Bynes


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Hilary Duff


----------



## Nanaz

*Venessa & her gorgeous GGH Black PT.*


----------



## OMGxBecky

Nicole and her signature *Balenciaga City purse*


----------



## OMGxBecky

Kourtney Kardashian Style: Balenciaga Giant Hardware City in Noir


----------



## hellosunshine

friend with amanda bynes: sandstone ggh part time
amanda bynes: black ggh city


----------



## T.J.

ashlee simpson


----------



## lightblue84

Marie chantal miller


----------



## prettygurrl19

i got these pics from StyleSightings.


----------



## verty

Some random photo's:


----------



## verty

Miss Margera (Bam's wife):


----------



## hellokitty2

I found this picture.  It's awhile back...but such a beautiful bag though.


----------



## karo

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## karo

Kim Kardashian


----------



## purplewithenvy

Lauren Conrad--White RCH City


----------



## juicy couture jen

LC again


----------



## prettygurrl19

nicole scherzinger's balenciaga!


----------



## prettygurrl19

beautiful bag!


----------



## beauxgoris

Charlotte Gainsbourg
http://www.imagebam.com/image/d5005a38203045


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

chocolate 05? maybe....


----------



## purplewithenvy

Speaking of the Kardashians...Kim! With her Black RCH City


----------



## lvstratus

Charlize Theron 

cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2009/06/theron-boycotts/charlize-theron-boycotts-bluefin-07.jpg


----------



## juicy couture jen

Dakota Fanning


----------



## rosyposie

Khloe Kardashian and her 05 Apple Green Work


----------



## hellokitty2

I was soooo excited when I saw her!!!


----------



## juicy couture jen

Tori Spelling


----------



## verty

Dakota Fanning


----------



## prettygurrl19

StyleSightings


----------



## Elementary

Ink (?) Shopper...street shot, not really a celeb, but a stunner nonetheless


----------



## bag-gage

Not sure if this has been posted before as the pic was taken back in Feb/March at the Fall shows. 

Marie Amelie Sauve, Nicolas Ghesquire's right hand. With a pre-Fall 09 Lune.






(taken from thefashionspot.com)

Absolutely makes me want to own that Lune.


----------



## verty

Nicole Richie


----------



## Lanier

*More Nicole Ritchie - 06/11*


----------



## juicy couture jen

Dakota Fanning again


----------



## ring my bell

Nicole Richie (looking awesome as always!)


----------



## ring my bell

Amanda Bynes


----------



## juicy couture jen

Paulina Rubio with a Woven First

Source: Perezhilton.com


----------



## pasia

a tainted bbag on carmen electra

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=803312&d=1245331128


----------



## rosyposie

Robbie Williams girlfriend with a white brief


----------



## puister

I think this is Stevie G's wife. Not quite sure whether it's Work or Weekender.


----------



## Gossip-Girl

Dakota Fanning


----------



## MACsarah




----------



## IFFAH

Hong Kong singer/actress, Charlene Choi


----------



## maria-mixalis

:d


----------



## IFFAH

Hong Kong actress, Wei-Shao


----------



## IFFAH

Hong Kong celeb


----------



## OMGxBecky

*from The Sartorialist*


----------



## SuLi

Cameron Diaz with a White GGH Brief: http://www.popsugar.com/3398215?page=0,0,2


----------



## MACsarah

brenda song.


----------



## Moonlight

http://nicolerichie.celebuzz.com/wp.../nicole-richie-brazilian-blow-dry-0528092.jpg


----------



## Livia1

The same as ^^^


----------



## IFFAH

Hong Kong actress, Cecilia Cheung w/son, Lucas


----------



## lvforever1115

Ashley Tisdale with a Giant City in Praline


----------



## Livia1

Nicole carrying her black City, Monday.


----------



## toety

From The Streetswalker:











Sartoralist (same as the above, different angle)


----------



## cherika

celebrity-gossip.net/images/thumbnails/ashley-tisdale-519-20.jpg

Ashley Tisdale

tfs


----------



## juicy couture jen

Nicky Hilton


----------



## IFFAH

Gillian Chung






Kenix Kwok






Faye Wong


----------



## otilia

Verena Kerth, she´s the ex girlfriend of a german soccer star. not really a celebrity but i hope you don´t mind?!


----------



## juicy couture jen

Nicky Hilton again.


----------



## IFFAH

Cecilia Cheung w/husband, Nicholas Tse


----------



## bykimber

WAG Coleen Rooney with a Praline Mid-day GSH


----------



## otilia

Another pic of Coleen Rooney


----------



## cityoflights

*HAYDEN'S FRIEND*





*ASHLEY TISDALE*


----------



## juicy couture jen

Ashlee Simpson and her covered hardware Pompom


----------



## lyka168

Heid w/ her Croc Weekender (i think)





Nicky w/ her Black City


----------



## highfashion

Kim Kardashian


----------



## prettygurrl19

Izabel Goulart, Lindsay Lohan, and Nicole Richie!!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Sarah Michelle Gellar with a Work (not sure of the color)


----------



## bykimber

Kim K


----------



## Livia1

An old pic of Nicole Richie. Don't think I've seen it in this thread. If so, sorry to doublepost it.


----------



## otilia

Dannii Minogue


----------



## naima_melita




----------



## lyka168




----------



## juicy couture jen

sarah michelle gellar's friend


----------



## juicy couture jen

Sarah Michelle Gellar again with a beautiful black city.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

....a sapphire or violet? first


----------



## cityoflights

*EMMA ROBERT'S FRIEND*


----------



## juicy couture jen

Nicky Hilton


----------



## IFFAH

Cecilia Cheung w/son, Lucas


----------



## glossie

celeb in blogosphere

http://www.fashiontoast.com/2009/06/so-you-got-in-kind-of-trouble-that.html


----------



## prettygurrl19

girl from Style and the City!


----------



## Cheryl24

A few more of *Nicky Hilton*


----------



## IFFAH

Olsen Twins


----------



## IFFAH

Mary-Kate Olsen


----------



## pasia

Usually don't like Tori Spelling, but she actually looks cute here.


----------



## IFFAH

*Karen Ng, *SG Celebrity/Personal Stylist @ alldressedup Fashion Show 09


----------



## IFFAH

Giuseppe Zanotti in HK


----------



## Livia1

Penelope Cruz with a black GGH Flat Clutch.


----------



## prettygurrl19

http://www.thesartorialist.com/photos/61709Elanhair_116Web.jpg


----------



## juicy couture jen

Nicole Richie carrying her black city with Ellen Pompeo


----------



## beauxgoris

recent photo of Kate Moss and her much beloved Balenciaga:


----------



## juicy couture jen

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## sl57

http://i297.photobucket.com/albums/mm208/rooster1957/attachment.jpg
Nicole from the pussy cat Dolls


----------



## juicy couture jen

LeAnn Rimes with a first (greige?)


----------



## prettygurrl19

http://nicolerichie.org/gallery/albums/userpics/10001/n_richie012%7E2.jpg


----------



## IFFAH

Ashley Olsen


----------



## juicy couture jen

Amanda Bynes


----------



## if5yvo




----------



## wingit

Another angle of LeeAnn Rimes and her Grey First:


----------



## juicy couture jen

Heidi Montag with white weekender.


----------



## juicy couture jen

Shia LeBeouf and his mystery date carrying a city.


----------



## IFFAH

Heidi Pratt


----------



## beauxgoris

Kate Moss:


----------



## goldilocks10023

Ashley Tisdale.  Praline GSH city?  From perezhilton.com


----------



## bag_hag

AMANDA BYNES


----------



## IFFAH

Kathy Tsui, unknown lady (Balenciaga clutch) & Sam Lee


----------



## glossie

http://www.style-arena.jp/street/harajuku/0907/w4.html

black PT


----------



## badbananagirl

Tori Spelling with her FBF


----------



## IFFAH

Ginza, Japan


----------



## juicy couture jen

Dakota Fanning


----------



## LostInBal

The last straw.....Lila´s t-shirt. By the way....kate´s wearing her 2002 Black Flat Brass hobo


----------



## IFFAH

Nicole Richie


----------



## IFFAH

*Vanessa Traina* w/her mum, Danielle Steel in Paris


----------



## otilia

*Dannii Minogue*


----------



## shesnochill

Lee Ann Rimes.


----------



## IFFAH

More of *LeAnn Rimes*


----------



## Livia1

Sarah Michelle Gellar carrying a Day


----------



## Superqueen

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## juicy couture jen

^Lilo again with a purse.


----------



## IFFAH

Mary-Kate Olsen


----------



## shesnochill

No idea who they are but it's abt the bags man!


----------



## karo

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## karo

Tori Spelling


----------



## juicy couture jen

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## IFFAH

From: www.olsensanonymous.blogspot.com

*Ashley Oslen* with her friends


----------



## hellosunshine

jessica stam


----------



## IFFAH

Jay Chou's girlfriend


----------



## T20

*balanciaga city RH in Granny*


----------



## karo

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## Livia1

Tori Spelling


----------



## karo

Sarah Michelle Gellar again


----------



## IFFAH

Lady behind Carina Lau


----------



## IFFAH

Pinthongta Shinawatra


----------



## chaoyichien

Miroslava Duma


----------



## wingit

LeAnn Rimes again with a Grey First (Pic obviously from Perez Hilton):


----------



## Mia Bella

A girl pictured in a shot of Garance Doré posted on the Sartorialist:


----------



## IFFAH

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## IFFAH

Maggie Cheung


----------



## wingit

^Yes, definitely fake. 

Here's Nicky Hilton on the upper right with a gorgeous Black GGH Work!




Picture from Who What Wear


----------



## juicy couture jen

vlore said:


> I am pretty sure that Kourtney's bag is a FAKE!!!!



Someone on here has a bag that looks a lot like that one:  http://forum.purseblog.com/balencia...elp-identify-flat-brass-le-dix-not-85286.html

So it might not be fake?

Sorry Mods!


----------



## cityoflights




----------



## cityoflights




----------



## leliz

Sarah Michelle Gellar with Giant Day in Pebble? After seeing this on her, I put this bag at the top of my wish list!!

justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2161491/sarah-michelle-gellar-gelsons-supermarket-03/


----------



## drati

Vanessa Traina

http://www.garancedore.fr/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/vanessa-traina.jpg


----------



## afcgirl




----------



## hellosunshine

blogger


----------



## beauxgoris

Kate and her black FBH


----------



## wingit

From Perez Hilton


----------



## jessicaxxx

mary-kate. check out that stain! how sad


----------



## IFFAH

Another of *Ashlee Simpson*


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

italian blogger


----------



## wingit

Kourtney Kardashian with a Black GGH City








credit: Perez Hilton


----------



## IFFAH

*Anna Schilling*, Model


----------



## toety

Charlotte Gainsbourg


----------



## aki_sato

Was browsing for Chloe sunnies and found this (although can only see the Bal 1/2 way) ^^
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=878346&stc=1&d=1252584388


----------



## wingit

I can't tell who this celeb is (image from shoprobertson.com). Here she is with an Argent GSH City:


----------



## Suziie

Kim kardashian


----------



## Livia1

Jennifer Connely


----------



## Moonlight

The girl behind lindsay lohan


----------



## chay

Brenda Song


----------



## lightblue84

SALMA HAYEK


----------



## chrunchy

Nicky Hilton


----------



## verty

Some models...


----------



## Livia1

New pics of Nicole Richie with her black City, September 16th.


----------



## verty

Chanel Iman:


----------



## lightblue84

miroslava Duma


----------



## aki_sato

Stumbled this on 'Celebrity thread' - thought should share it with Bal fellows 
http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/20...tman-white-house-correspondents-dinner-04.jpg


----------



## i_love_yorkie

ashley's friend


----------



## lightblue84

Sarah michelle gellar


----------



## Moonlight

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## kamola

Kourtney Kardashian again


----------



## kamola

Nicole Richie


----------



## kamola

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## chrunchy

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## verty

Nicky Hilton & Bar Rafaeli:


----------



## wingit

Carin Kingsland (girlfriend of Mark McGrath) with an Oatmeal (?) GGH Day:


----------



## juicy couture jen

Nicole Richie and her 05 turq work?


----------



## Zombie Girl

Nicole Richie


----------



## eggpudding

More Nichole Richie...so this is the 05 turquoise?


----------



## lightblue84

LaLa Vasquez


----------



## queenlynn

Elva Hsiao


----------



## queenlynn

Taiwanese host Patty Hou


----------



## H_addict

from _The Sartorialist_ blog - *BALENCIAGA leather jacket*


----------



## muggles

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=908988&stc=1&d=1255552421:p


Charlize Theron with pompon


----------



## kamola

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## wingit

From The Sartorialist


----------



## IFFAH

*Erin Mullaney*, Browns Buying Director


----------



## beauxgoris

Shannon Doherty and a seafoam?! city!

http://img210.imagevenue.com/img.ph...ntry_Mart_-_September_1_2009_514_122_10lo.JPG

http://img196.imagevenue.com/img.ph...try_Mart_-_September_1_2009_724_122_643lo.JPG

http://img24.imagevenue.com/img.php...ntry_Mart_-_September_1_2009_256_122_86lo.JPG


----------



## i_love_yorkie

black CGH FC


----------



## verty

Random models...


----------



## verty

One more...


----------



## MACsarah

Sara Paxton


----------



## chrunchy

Nicole Richie


----------



## wingit

A model with what I think is an Anthracite GSH Work


----------



## Rapunchel

*Wingit, *that is a Swedish blogger, Columbine Smille, http://columbine.freshnet.se/. Here she is again, with another Balenciaga. She is really beautiful!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

black envelope clutch


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

pale magenta city and blueberry work


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

tomato ggh pt


----------



## bykimber

Wag Alex Curran Gerrard


----------



## juicy couture jen

Kourtney Kardashian with GGH City


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

italian bloggerCHIARA FERRAGNI WITH A SAPPHIRE TRAVEL CLUTCH


----------



## verty

Bijou Philips


----------



## Grace &amp; Style

Tara Reid

http://www.eonline.com/photos/gallery.jsp?galleryUUID=6#49785


----------



## IFFAH

*Amanda Strang*, HK Actress/Model












Models


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Italian blogger chiara ferragni wiTh a coral red ggh work


----------



## eggpudding

Nicky Hilton


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR




----------



## lightblue84

Jamie lynn sigler


----------



## Rema85

Robbie Williams' girlfriend Ayda Field with a Black GCH Envelope Clutch


----------



## Rema85

Mollie King of UK girl group The Saturdays


----------



## aki_sato

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=955090&d=1259967976


----------



## aki_sato

I think a Mattellasse? 
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=955091&stc=1&d=1259968210


----------



## Adel'le

Cecilia Cheung


----------



## minkyp90

sorry the photos disappeared!
here are the photos of mandy moore and her black city:


----------



## aki_sato

Carrying an FBF I believe 
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=956602&stc=1&d=1260093456


----------



## minkyp90

I'm not sure who this celebrity is.. but I love her twiggy. Can someone identify who and what color she is carrying?? Could it be automne? TIA!


----------



## aki_sato

Famke Jansen - 06 Camel 

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=957290&d=1260147518


minkyp90 said:


> I'm not sure who this celebrity is.. but I love her twiggy. Can someone identify who and what color she is carrying?? Could it be automne? TIA!


----------



## cityoflights

*Lindsay Ellingson *


----------



## cityoflights

Brown's Buying Director Erin Mullaney (in what looks to be a black covered pom pom)


----------



## minkyp90

Korean actress: Shim Eun-ha with Camel Work RH


----------



## couturequeen

Alanis Morisette


----------



## chrunchy

Charlize Theron


----------



## juicy couture jen

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## aki_sato

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=962106&stc=1&d=1260616581


----------



## pasia

Nicole Richie among bbags. Wonder if she bought any


----------



## chrunchy

Nicole Richie


----------



## beauxgoris

Nicole with her weekender!


----------



## aki_sato

Hilary Duff
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=968013&stc=1&d=1261206462


----------



## aki_sato

Another one of Miss Duff 
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=968018&stc=1&d=1261206717


----------



## karo

Charlize Theron


----------



## beauxgoris

Charlize with black weekender! (larger photos):


----------



## juicy couture jen

Christina Aguilera with ballerina flats


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_pBDyvUaC110/Sy-o8SyVUHI/AAAAAAAAJio/QhQmpseSnoo/s1600-h/nr3.jpg
new picture of nicole richie ad her 05 work turquoise


----------



## mmmsc

Ashley Olsen:


----------



## juicy couture jen

Stephanie Pratt





Someone carrying a Bal in the background with Rumer Willis


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

italian blogger  with sapphire travel clutch


----------



## tresjoliex




----------



## juicy couture jen

Charlize Theron with black weekender


----------



## Livia1

Claudia Schiffer


----------



## Rema85

Miley Cyrus with Galet Pom Pom GGH


----------



## luxeshop

editor/stylist


----------



## luxeshop

bbag + caroline blomst + rain


----------



## juicy couture jen

Salma Hayek with Vert Gazon GGH Day


----------



## Livia1

Nicole Richie with her black City


----------



## Livia1

Michelle Trachtenberg


----------



## Pinkisweets

Alessandra Ambrosio with her lovely Argent GSH City


----------



## H_addict

cora schumacher


----------



## luxeshop

dree hemingway, so cool!


----------



## naima_melita

Miley and her new fav pom pom


----------



## beauxgoris

Julianne Moore with a vert gazon or pommier GSH day.


----------



## H_addict

Joana Preiss

with twiggy (?)






GCH day






heels






jackets


----------



## Livia1

A good look at that black City ...


----------



## LostInBal

This is what I call rocking the Bal!!


----------



## IFFAH

*Krisdayanti*, Indonesian singer


----------



## NicoleC

Miley w a pom pom from People mag


----------



## juicyincouture

Kimora


----------



## luxeshop

anna kournikova


----------



## harlow

*Michelle Trachtenberg*


----------



## H_addict

Joanna Preiss (coat, shirt and bag):


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

chanel iman


----------



## juicy couture jen

Rebecca Gayheart 1/13/10


----------



## Suziie

*Angela Baby*, HongKong Model


----------



## IFFAH




----------



## vlore

*Kourtney Kardashian*


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

some models


----------



## juicy couture jen

Julianna Margulies 1/18/10











Charlotte Gainsbourg with courier


----------



## juicy couture jen

Claudia Schiffer with patchwork Sunday tote.


----------



## juicy couture jen

Nicole Richie 1/19/10


----------



## pasia

Gorgeous Nicole again, her bag looks really well used she should take it to the doctor


----------



## juicy couture jen

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## juicy couture jen

Jon Gosselin's  new gf.


----------



## wonderwoman9

Hope this isn't posted already. I tried to search....didn't see it.

Hilary Duff


----------



## esiders

From UK Vogue street chic


----------



## esiders

More from UK Vogue street chic


----------



## esiders

she's carrying my Clous bag!!


----------



## wingit

Sheila Marquez with BBags on far right and bottom left




from Who What Wear


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

a model with a rtt


----------



## fsubabe

Beyonce


----------



## juicy couture jen

Tara Reid


----------



## ahertz

Another of Beyonce


----------



## caren

hilary duff in rainy LA
(oops, already posted!)


----------



## juicy couture jen

Morgan Christie/Nicole Richie


----------



## juicy couture jen

Kate Beckinsale with Tempete GSH City


----------



## cityoflights

Certainly not a celebrity (and neither is Jon from the whole Kate + 8 deal ), but I just figured I'd post it here!


----------



## BohoChic

Giant Weekender in Black -- OMG SEXY!


----------



## BohoChic

For Comparison--Alex with Black GH Work


----------



## madbrinks238




----------



## madbrinks238




----------



## madbrinks238




----------



## madbrinks238




----------



## madbrinks238




----------



## madbrinks238




----------



## purses & pugs

Christina Aguilera


----------



## wingit

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## serene

just watching "secret diary of a call girl" and noticed that her friend has balenciaga!  I would say it's a club


----------



## LostInBal

Just "again" that gorgeous black pearl and Nicole together


----------



## juicy couture jen

Rebecca Gayheart


----------



## Retro

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

a model with sapphire rtt


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## luxeshop

Egle T - Model


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

italian showgirl MELISSA SATTA  with a black gsh city


----------



## jaslee

SooYoung from Girls' Generation
[credit too http://www.allkpop.com/]


----------



## juicy couture jen

Whitney Port's Friend


----------



## cityoflights

Another view of Whitney's friend's bag.. it looks a bit strange to me.


----------



## chrunchy

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## juicy couture jen

Janice Dickinsin


----------



## cityoflights

*One of the Olsens? *


----------



## juicy couture jen

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## madbrinks238




----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

chanel iman with her argent gsh work


----------



## RUIRUIWINTER

http://www.celebritychic.net/2010/01/outremer-blue-balenciaga-day-shoulder.html


BEYONCE WITH OUTREMER DAY


----------



## wingit

Whoa...that Olsen twin sure has a labrador retriever of a Weekender, *cityoflights*! 

Here's Vanessa Hudgens again sitting above her beloved Black GGH PT:




Photo from, where else, Perez Hilton


----------



## juicy couture jen

The Olsens again.


----------



## one-girl-army

Kate Moss and her beloved 2002 Flat Brass Hobo


----------



## one-girl-army

Some more:


----------



## one-girl-army




----------



## luxeshop

columbine -  model


----------



## juicy couture jen

Lo Bosworth with Sahara City


----------



## luxeshop

Lindsay - model


----------



## juicy couture jen

Hilary Duff


----------



## madbrinks238




----------



## madbrinks238




----------



## juicy couture jen

Charlize Theron and Mini Compagnon


----------



## juicy couture jen

Lisa Rinna






Hilary Duff


----------



## juicy couture jen

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## pasia

Stephanie Pratt with CGH white city


----------



## juicy couture jen

Sara Paxton


----------



## juicy couture jen

Nicole Richie


----------



## Cari284

Dakota Fanning

http://www.popsugar.com/Photos-Dakota-Fanning-7410974


----------



## Moonlight




----------



## Moonlight

Kate Price


----------



## juicy couture jen

Mollie King









Melanie Laurent






Catherine Deneuve


----------



## juicy couture jen

Mary-Kate Olsen


----------



## juicy couture jen

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## GhettoGagger

Olivia Palermo...during Fashion week in London. 
First time I actually liked the Giant Covered ones.


----------



## Tommy546

Here's some pics of Ashlee Simpson with her black city!! =)


----------



## Tommy546

And here's a few of the Kardashian sisters! =)


----------



## juicy couture jen

Nicole Richie


----------



## BohoChic

NYC Fashion Week Street Style From Refinery29


----------



## juicy couture jen

Hilary Duff


----------



## juicy couture jen

Dakota Fanning


----------



## RACHEY07

Miroslava Duma


----------



## pinkvanilla

Dakota Fanning


----------



## juicy couture jen

Nicole Richie, Kourtney Kardashian, gals from NY Fashion Week, and Elenoire Casalegno


----------



## tvstar

Lauren Bosworth:


http://www.celebrity-gossip.net/celebrity_gallery/image_full/245823/

can't get image to work


----------



## IFFAH

Hong Kong couple, *Cherrie Ying* w/husband, Jordan Chan


----------



## Muslickz

Not sure if this one is up yet, but here's Gwenneth..





-M


----------



## pasia

Nicole Richie, again


----------



## wildberry

Julianne Moore

http://www.imnotobsessed.com/photogallery?nid=69515&fid=79214


----------



## Livia1

wildberry said:


> Julianne Moore
> 
> http://www.imnotobsessed.com/photogallery?nid=69515&fid=79214



Another try


----------



## juicy couture jen

Miranda Kerr


----------



## pinkvanilla

Vanessa Hudgens


justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2431558/vanessa-hudgens-aroma-cafe-mom-stella-09/


----------



## Livia1

Clémence Poésy at the Balenciaga show yesterday


----------



## juicy couture jen

LeAnn Rimes with Maldives GSH Coin Purse






Joanna Preiss 





Marie-Josee Croz


----------



## Livia1

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## lovebalenciaga

hipgirlie.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/amerie.jpg
Amerie


----------



## lovebalenciaga

http://www.hipgirlie.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/amerie.jpg


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

a model with moutarde gsh pt


----------



## BohoChic

Gorgeous Balenciagas


----------



## BohoChic

Including some older shots I don't recall seeing here


----------



## scoobiesmomma

HAD to blow this gorgeous beauty up!!!!!


----------



## BohoChic

For you Scoobiesmamma!


----------



## BohoChic

Sorry, don't know how to enlarge photos!


----------



## BohoChic

For all the Beautiful mommas!


----------



## BohoChic

Clutches anyone?


----------



## BohoChic

Models


----------



## BohoChic




----------



## BohoChic

GSH Weekender v. Work


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

she is not famous , but she is  the MILAN BALENCIAGA STORE MANAGER MRS MAURIZIA


----------



## Celia_Hish

Hilary Tsui, HK Actress - I love her style. She is carrying the envelope clutch and currently in Paris.


----------



## SuLi

Picture of figure skater Johnny Weir from JustJared:





If any of you watch his show on Sundance ("Be Good Johnny Weir"), you'll notice that he has the most amazing collection of Balenciaga bags.  I watch every week, very jealous .


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

chanel iman again ...


----------



## purses & pugs

Siri Tollerod (a Norwegian model) and Liu Wen


----------



## Mia Bella

Miranda Kerr with an Officier (?) SGH Croc PT/City


----------



## BohoChic

From garance dore:


----------



## OMGxBecky

More Johnny Weir and his fabulous Balenciaga collection!


----------



## wonderwoman9

no clue who this is.........


----------



## Rapunchel

http://elle.se/filearchive/2/22348/Milano moc RF10 1310.jpg

Chanel Iman


----------



## Livia1

^^


----------



## avia

Johnny Weir


----------



## avia

Simon Cowells fiancee


----------



## ae106

nicole richie toting around her HEAVILY used black city


----------



## chrunchy

Kim Kardashian


----------



## pasia

Kim K again


----------



## verty

Clemence Posey


----------



## verty

Nicole Richie and her amazing, loved Black City (just click the links if they don't come up as images. I don't know what's wrong with imageupper.com, sorry!):

s08.imageupper.com/1_t/1/O2689952682127801_14.jpg s08.imageupper.com/1_t/1/O2689952682127801_12.jpg

s08.imageupper.com/1_t/4/U2688800791991034_1.jpg s08.imageupper.com/1_t/4/U2688800791991034_4.jpg s08.imageupper.com/1_t/4/U2688800791991034_2.jpg


----------



## ae106

kim kardashian again


----------



## verty

Vanessa Traina (sp?) w/black city and in Bal shoes too, I think:


----------



## chrunchy

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## ruoruo

from thesartorialist.com


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Melanie Huynh


----------



## pasia

N Richie, once again. Does'nt the strap look weird, or is it just really well used??


----------



## aki_sato

Found on google image -  wearing Balenciaga Jacket
http://ninistyle.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/balenciga2.jpg


----------



## aki_sato

Again on google image - wearing Balenciaga Shoes
http://ninistyle.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/forty2.jpg


----------



## NYCavalier




----------



## Karenada

Kim Kardashian


----------



## verty

Lauren Conrad


----------



## ae106

ashlee simpson wentz


----------



## juicy couture jen

Mezhgan Hussainy


----------



## annaderossi

hi guys, i'm new in this community so please be kind to me. 

i did some research on one of my favorite sites, and lucky enough to find a group pic of celebrities clutching a Balenciaga

whowhatwear.com/website/admin/uploads/BalenciagaStillLoitering.jpg


----------



## Livia1

Miranda Kerr


----------



## esiders

All pics are from UK Vogue street chic


----------



## madbrinks238




----------



## madbrinks238




----------



## madbrinks238




----------



## MissFluffyCat

Johnny Weir


----------



## wonderwoman9

another one of Kim K w/sahara


----------



## wonderwoman9

vanessa w/her black pt


----------



## verty

Spot a Bal behind Ali Michael


----------



## aki_sato

Emmanuelle Alt with the fabo Moto Jacket - Fashion Director of Paris Vogue
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_iDOGk2NLj...AAEBo/k5qqjTQ1o_c/s1600-h/EmmanuelleAlt_2.jpg


----------



## aki_sato

Another modelling moto jacket pic
http://files2.lookbook.nu/files/looks/original/188002_001bvb.jpg


----------



## wonderwoman9




----------



## CivicGirl

Johnny Weir


----------



## NoSnowHere




----------



## verty

Nicole Richie


----------



## juicy couture jen

Julia Jones


----------



## madbrinks238




----------



## madbrinks238




----------



## madbrinks238




----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

italian blogger chiara biasi with a cyclade vèlo


----------



## wantabalenciaga

Simon Cowell and fiancee


----------



## aki_sato

http://www.prettydesignerhandbags.c.../10/reena-hammer-balenciaga-brief-handbag.jpg


----------



## aki_sato

http://files0.lookbook.nu/files/looks/medium/258249_ff.jpg


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

italian blogger CHIARA FERRAGNI AND HER PALE MAGENTA CITY


----------



## verty

An actress from the new "90210" show.. not sure what her name is, but she's pretty cute.


----------



## verty

Caroline Blomst (http://caroline.feber.se/) :


----------



## silver8921

x17online.com/3924DE081493924CE00027.jpg


----------



## juicy couture jen

^Here's a screen shot.


----------



## H_addict

Vanessa Traina


----------



## juicy couture jen

Beyonce


----------



## verty

Clemence Posey (far right; if you look closely you can see she is carrying her beloved Black City):


----------



## verty

Nicole Richie:


----------



## sWay_HI

Can someone ID these Balenciagas on Ashley Tisdale and Vanessa Hudgens?


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

a model with light olive gsh city


----------



## Livia1

Lauren Conrad


----------



## verty

Gorgeous model Jessica Hart:


----------



## cettejoliefille

justjaredjr.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/366909/miley-cyrus-camouflage-cute-05/fullsize/

miley cyrus with a giant pompon?


----------



## cettejoliefille

^^

ooops


----------



## MAGJES




----------



## French75

French Blogger Marta (the cotton candy girl with the black city for those who know that pic)


----------



## verty

Kate Hudson's friend


----------



## Celia_Hish

*Hilary Tsui*, HK Actress carrying a balenciaga clutch


----------



## H_addict

Taylor Jacobson


----------



## wingit

Lo Bosworth with Sahara RH City


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

an old picture of EMMANUELLE ALT (FASHION EDITOR ,VOGUE.FR) and carine roitfeld's team


----------



## beauxgoris

Charlotte Gainsbourg:

http://193.28.226.73/LT/8/8/3/015184388.jpg


----------



## ae106

hilary duff with a black giant covered hardware work


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

from stockholmstreetstyle


----------



## Celia_Hish

More pics of *Hilary Tsui* with her balenciaga clutch. Currently in Manchester

_PS/i love her vivienne westwood boots, as seen on sienna miller, COOL_


----------



## eggpudding

Kourtney's flats


----------



## saira1214

^^And possibly a Sahara city peeking through between Kourtney and Scott


----------



## karo

Claudia Schiffer


----------



## purses & pugs

Kim and Kourtney Kardashian and Adrianne from Cheetah Girls


----------



## juicy couture jen

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

italian blogger ,chiara ferragni


----------



## vlore

Kris Jenner with Balenciaga sandals


----------



## verty

VS Model Marisa Miller:


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

ITALIAN BLOGGER,Chiara BIASI FROM....www.thegoldenmode.com


----------



## ayla

Lea Michele from Glee


----------



## verty

Model Ali Michael:


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*caroline  



*


----------



## verty

^Here: 

Dakota Fanning:


----------



## maxxout

Dree Hemingway in Madrid


----------



## verty

^

More Dree Hemingway


----------



## verty

Caroline Blomst:





http://caroline.feber.se/


----------



## verty

My dream girl - Jessica Hart



 

 

 



http://jessicahart.net/blog/


----------



## verty

Not sure... from Stockholmstreetstyle.feber.se/


----------



## maxxout

^^ same blog

Caroline


----------



## maxxout

Bernadette


----------



## maxxout

unknown from Stockholmstreetstyle


----------



## saira1214




----------



## saira1214




----------



## saira1214




----------



## Celia_Hish

*Hilary Tsui* - HK Actress wearing her beige envelope clutch.  She seems to like her clutches a lot.


----------



## NYCavalier




----------



## maxxout

Melanie Huynh






finally made an image large....hope I can do it again


----------



## maxxout

Inguna Butane


----------



## i_love_yorkie

maroon 5's video


----------



## dopestyle

Janet Jackson


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR




----------



## MAGJES




----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

chiara Ferragni,italian blogger


----------



## Winterbaby

Bal Shearling avaitor jacket.


----------



## aki_sato

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1112797&stc=1&d=1274831504


----------



## NYCavalier

*SJP! *LOVE her!


----------



## Balchlfen

Christine Bleakley in a Bal Biker Jacket (Khaki 2009 I think)....


----------



## tereska2010

*RnB Singer Letoya with her yellow giant city with rose gold hardware!*


----------



## MAGJES




----------



## IFFAH

Credits: STYLE from Tokyo


----------



## IFFAH

Credits: Tpf'er *KaLindy*, http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/asians-and-hermes-590067-3.html


Araya A. Hargate


----------



## aki_sato

Anthra WE?
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1117372&stc=1&d=1275307764


----------



## aki_sato

Found this whilst perusing celeb's e rings:

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1097914&d=1273435539


----------



## mpa_555

Korean Idol Group Wonder Girls Member Sohee at the airport with her... looks like granny city


----------



## beauxgoris

*Marta and her 2006! black city* (from her blog!)


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

models from stokholmstreetstyle


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

caroline  blomst!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

italian celebrities :alessia marcuzzi _& melissa satta


----------



## o_luxurious

Ashley Tisdale carrying Sahara SGH Part Time.











_Pics from bagthatstyle.com_


----------



## o_luxurious

Tori Spelling with Black RH City.







_Pic from bagthatstyle.com_


----------



## juicy couture jen

Sarah Michelle Gellar and day bag.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

chiara biasi ,blogger from the goldenmode

 her cyclade velo


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

chanel iman and her LE CITY


----------



## dopestyle

cassie


----------



## jimmy

Apologies as don't know how to insert just the picture

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ah-Jessica-Parker-dresses-trainers-jeans.html


----------



## oogiewoogie

jimmy said:


> Apologies as don't know how to insert just the picture
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ah-Jessica-Parker-dresses-trainers-jeans.html


----------



## kellyLV

Pregnant Miroslava with First in Anthra or Canard(?)


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

chiara biasi


----------



## RUIRUIWINTER




----------



## maxxout

at  Ginza


----------



## maxxout

This is a 2009 image but I don't remember it being posted.  One on left is celeb but forget who. Amanda Bynes - thanks CeeJay!


----------



## aimond

Mollie King from the Saturdays with a Galet GGH Work


----------



## Anna_525

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## luvfrancine

Francine Prieto (from the Philippines) http://flipfrap.tumblr.com/post/604245589/love-me-for-me


----------



## Nanaz

Miley Cyrus with Galet Pom Pom.


----------



## vlore

*Ashley Tisdale* with a Moutarde Town


----------



## cityoflight

Charlize Theron with a wallet


----------



## madbrinks238

amanda bynes


----------



## madbrinks238

old pics of Nicole Ritchie but u can never have enough pics of Bal bags..


----------



## i_love_yorkie

RH first


----------



## i_love_yorkie

Taylor Jacobson




histyley.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/6-copy1.jpg


----------



## i_love_yorkie

basace again, and bal jacket


----------



## i_love_yorkie

black city w gsh


----------



## beauxgoris

^^That photo has been posted a couple of times I think....

Miranda and a alligator GH bag. I can't tell if this is the new "pressed leather" croc or the actual thing:

http://i965.photobucket.com/albums/ae139/itselina/miranda-kerr-pretty-paris-05.jpg


----------



## i_love_yorkie

ashley simpson






lindsey 's friend


----------



## chaoyichien

I think it's also a Bal bag carried by Mira's friend,
I've never seen this combination, looks like white canvas with grey croc leather.


----------



## Anna_525

Kim Kardashian





Michelle Trachtenberg






Nicole Richie


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

fashion blogger CHIARA BIASI


----------



## maria-mixalis

Balenciaga classic


----------



## Winterbaby

Not a celeb, but love how the bal looks here.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

caroline blomst and her pivoine city


----------



## kirsten

The Kardashians


----------



## drati

Charlotte Gainsborough


----------



## maxxout




----------



## maxxout

miley cyrus


----------



## wantabalenciaga

Kendall and her Balenciaga


----------



## maxxout




----------



## beauxgoris

Both people with b-bags! 

http://www.styleandthecity.com/stre...-week/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/DSC_0833.jpg


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

models  with bbags


----------



## stef1261

Miroslava Duma


----------



## eggpudding

Caroline Blomst


----------



## DisCo

Kim kardashian with a black rh city


----------



## stef1261

model with bbag


----------



## stef1261

kk again!


----------



## wildberry

Khloe K. 

LE Lizard City (thanks CHLOEGLAMOUR!)


----------



## DisCo

Khloe K again


----------



## stef1261

not celebs (i think)-but i really like this photo and both of them have bbags


----------



## Crazyinlv

I was browsing Goyard celebs thread and found this.


----------



## DisCo

Kim K carrying a metallic clutch


----------



## sbabyphat

Lo Bosworth from The Hills with Black City RGGH.


----------



## NYCavalier

Cassie


----------



## op1

Minka Kelly


----------



## DisCo

Kourtney K, Nicole Ritchie and Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## DisCo

Nicky Hilton


----------



## Nanaz

Miley with her GGH Galet Pom Pom.


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## beastofthefields

Hillary Duff with the 1st edition of the large black lariat?


----------



## DisCo

Tila Tequila


----------



## Jira

Jessica Seinfeld (Jerry Seinfeld's wife) in a Balenciaga store


----------



## DisCo

Kim K


----------



## chrunchy

Lauren Conrad


----------



## stef1261

model - Alana Zimmer. classy.


----------



## beauxgoris

You just can't beat a black city bag:


----------



## DisCo

Kim K with a Black City -- AGAIN!


----------



## bkurant

this is the bag ... just curious if anyone knows what is it


----------



## DisCo

Kim K (I noticed I've posted many pics of her carrying Bal...not stalking her or anything I just keep on stumbling upon her pics carrying Bals! )


----------



## baglici0us

Adriana Lima


----------



## baglici0us




----------



## eye.spy87

Kim K going to the gym...


----------



## eye.spy87

Rochelle Wiseman (from UK band The Saturdays) at the airport...


----------



## felicitous




----------



## RUIRUIWINTER




----------



## 2shai_

HK Singer/Actress Gillian Chung with an Outremer RH Weekender


----------



## MissMerion

Italian showgirl Alessia Marcuzzi with a argile suede (velo?)


----------



## DisCo

Kim K


----------



## purses & pugs

Norwegian magazine editor and blogger w/a friend


----------



## kiwishopper

Stephanie Pratt from The Hills with what looks like a Weekender size Bal, I am not sure of the colour


----------



## Hypnosis

Rumer Willis - 2010 Vert D'eau RH Velo


----------



## seahorseinstripes

hanne gaby, it's such a cute bal bag. i've never seen this style and colour before, anyone can id?





pic via vogue.it


----------



## seahorseinstripes

^ thanks... i love it!

here's more models backstage fron NYFW


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

italian blogger CHIARA FERRAGNI AND  her military suede velo http://www.flickr.com/photos/chiaraferragni/4992606656/


----------



## purses & pugs

One of Norway's richest business women, Mille Marie Treschow, is carrying an Anthra GGH City. To be honest she should have switched bag with her daughter, the Chanel would fit her classic style better IMHO.


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*geraldine saglio *


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

another close up picture of geraldine smooshy clutch


----------



## RUIRUIWINTER




----------



## NYCavalier

I think it's Soleil Moon Frye


----------



## DisCo

Kourtney K


----------



## BagBerry13

I'm not sure if that was already posted.


----------



## chrunchy

Gisele Bündchen


----------



## chrunchy

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Nanaz

Another Ashley Tisdale.


----------



## Nanaz

Ashley again.


----------



## Nanaz




----------



## Nanaz

One more.


----------



## DisCo

Rumer Willis


----------



## saira1214




----------



## mmmoon

Miliyah - some Japanese celeb?? I'm not too sure.


----------



## mmmoon

Not celebs but a bunch of pretty Jap girls carrying the Bal Giant Hip.  [Vivi mag]


----------



## mmmoon

More Vivi mag girls...


----------



## chrunchy

Kim Kardashian


----------



## vlore

*Kourt K with Bal flats*


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

caroline blomst with suede city


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

a model with A fbf


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

_petra ecclestone   with seigle rggh pt_


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

kelly ripa


----------



## aki_sato

Miranda Kerr 
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1246671&stc=1&d=1289444030


----------



## hellosunshine

^ i don't think her bags are fake honestly. she's purchased bal shoes and a variety of other things that are balenciaga and other brands too.









and she had a post awhile ago in which she purchased her day bag and she posted balenciaga shopping bag, tags, etc

http://www.theblondesalad.com/2010/06/new-balenciaga-baby.html


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

MIROSLAVA DUMA AND HER CANARD FIRST


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

a model


----------



## o_luxurious

Lauren Conrad with her White City (worn backwards).


----------



## wantabalenciaga

Dakota and her Bal


----------



## o_luxurious

^


----------



## o_luxurious




----------



## o_luxurious

Kourtney Kardashian with her baby bag - Black Square Tote.


----------



## o_luxurious

Tori Spelling with her FBF.


----------



## ae106

nicole with her worn to death 05 black city


----------



## purses & pugs

Katie Holmes with a brown Matelasse bag


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

karen , from wheredidyougetthat


----------



## imlvholic




----------



## imlvholic




----------



## imlvholic




----------



## maire




----------



## imlvholic




----------



## chrunchy

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

martha streck


----------



## Anna_525

Katie Holmes and her brown matelasse


----------



## owen spunkmeyer




----------



## imlvholic

Demi Moore


----------



## Crazyinlv

nOT SURE IF THIS HAS BEEN POSTED BUT love HER beloved black bal


----------



## Delta912

CELEBRITIES WHO USE A BALENCIAGA DAY BAG ..


IM NOT SO SURE IF THIS HAS BEEN POSTED also..


----------



## DisCo

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## Yoda143




----------



## DisCo

Kourtney Kardashian again


----------



## DisCo

Katie Holmes


----------



## chrunchy

Lauren Conrad


----------



## French75

Emmanuelle Alt with her fabulous Bal jacket. It has probably been posted already since it's not a recent one, but I love that jacket !! And since she just got appointed new editor-in-chief at Vogue Paris, it doesn't hurt to post a picture


----------



## cityoflight

Charlize Theron


----------



## wantabalenciaga

Vanessa and her weekender


----------



## maire

Miroslava Duma 


papier bag in first pick




first bag in second one


----------



## purses & pugs

Nicole Richie


----------



## chrunchy

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## beauxgoris

old but still great. Kate and her hobo:


----------



## chrunchy

Nicole Richie


----------



## pasia

Nicole Richie again


----------



## DisCo

Another photos of NR with her First


----------



## chrunchy

Kim Kardashian


----------



## felicitous




----------



## felicitous




----------



## felicitous




----------



## DisCo

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## DisCo

Christina Aguilera


----------



## DisCo

Lily Aldridge -- VS model


----------



## chrunchy

Hilary Duff


----------



## DisCo

More of Hilary Duff


----------



## DisCo

Hilary Duff again


----------



## chrunchy

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## DisCo

Hilary Duff


----------



## beauxgoris

An oldie but goodie:


----------



## drati

Miroslava Duma with a papier tote


----------



## wildberry

Famke Janssen


zimbio.com/photos/Famke+Janssen/Famke+Janssen+in+NYC/qQzHXoB-n5U


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## forchanel

Kendall Jenner


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

HILARY DUFF  again and her gorgeous militaire work


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR




----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

italian blogger chiara ferragni


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Another italian blogger


----------



## DisCo

Kourtney K


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

not a celebrity ,but i love this picture


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## DisCo

Brenda Song


----------



## CriLovesJapan

Ashley Tisdale with a Balenciaga Suede Classique Folk Shoulder Bag


----------



## Winterbaby

Kourtney Kardashian.


----------



## DisCo

Brenda Song


----------



## Samia

Found these, Bollywood actress Sonam Kapoor (daughter of Anil Kapoor from Slumdog Millionaire)


----------



## Winterbaby

Alex Curran.


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## DisCo

Brenda Song


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*dree hemingway*


----------



## DisCo

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Nanaz

Alex Curran


----------



## DisCo

Johnny Weir -- matches his fur LOL


----------



## DisCo

Emma Roberts


----------



## cityoflight

Thai singer


----------



## missty4

Agyness Deyn in F/W 2010 Red


----------



## madbrinks238

Giada De Laurentiis and her husband


----------



## madbrinks238




----------



## madbrinks238

Model Irina Shayk


----------



## madbrinks238




----------



## diana27arvi




----------



## blazedog

The Tube


----------



## gwentan

Emma Roberts


----------



## DisCo

Claudia Schiffer


----------



## DisCo

Lisa Rinna


----------



## French75

@ Paris fashion week 






source : carolinesmode


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

italian showgirl katia pedrotti


----------



## edamameb

More Freja Beha... I love the way she she looks in that jacket! Really beautiful.
















Am really lusting after a black with black zips now...


----------



## DisCo

Emma Roberts


----------



## margaritas

Korean actor Yoo Seung Ho with what looks like the classique clip (the new men's clutch):


----------



## cucumber

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## cucumber

Rochelle Wiseman


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

ashley tisdale with black rggh velo(pics courtesy of lovebbags.com)


----------



## DisCo

Dakota Fanning


----------



## DisCo

Juliette Lewis


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

ginta lapina and bal. boots


----------



## DisCo

Jamie Lynn Sigler


----------



## HandbagAngel

model Aymeline


----------



## cucumber

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

italian blogger


----------



## DisCo

Dakota Fanning


----------



## cucumber

Miranda Kerr


----------



## cucumber

Brenda Song


----------



## French75

^^ reminds me that look...


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

chiara ferragni and other fashion bloggers


----------



## drati

ardoise (?) folk


----------



## kat99

bag and flats


----------



## cucumber

Kim Kardashian


----------



## cucumber




----------



## cucumber




----------



## bellabags23

different celebs with BBags


----------



## bellabags23

here are some more


----------



## cucumber

Rochelle Wiseman


----------



## DisCo

Nicole Richie


----------



## DisCo

Mary-Kate Olson


----------



## Livia1

Hilary Duff


----------



## cucumber

Nicole Richie


----------



## DisCo

Nicole Richie


----------



## cucumber




----------



## wildberry

Famke Janssen


----------



## wildberry




----------



## wildberry




----------



## DisCo

Nicole Richie


----------



## bmatencio

usmagazine.com/hotpics/photos/unbreakable-bond-201154


----------



## cucumber

Nicole Richie


----------



## cucumber

Nicole Richie


----------



## cucumber

Nicole Richie


----------



## purses & pugs

Fergie with a SS 2011 (orangy) red moto jacket


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## DisCo

Christina Aguilera w/ Bal sandals


----------



## cucumber

^^White Bal City, here's another pic:


----------



## cucumber

Nicky Hilton


----------



## cucumber

Kim Kardashian


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

not a real celebrity, but interesting outfit ,PICTURE FROM. THE SARTORIALIST WITH BLACK RGGH TOWN


----------



## CriLovesJapan

Model Freja Beha Erichsen with a Balenciaga Papier Tote


----------



## dianahuang

Miley Cyrus (is that brief GGH? why it has long strap? can anyone tell me what time of bbag is it? tq)




Do u spot the bbag? the one in front of KK


----------



## pasia

^^I think that the first is a pom pom and the black one is the square tote





Nicole Richie with her white weekender


----------



## CriLovesJapan

*Model Isabeli Fontana

*


----------



## DisCo

Nicky Hilton and friend


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

another picture of Hilary duff and her militaire work


----------



## maire

Natacha Goldenberg with lovely panier !!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

a top model


----------



## cucumber

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## labelwhore04

Fashion Blogger Chiara Ferragni and her many Bals


----------



## cucumber

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## cucumber

Christie Brinkley


----------



## cucumber

Lauren London


----------



## DisCo

Hilary Duff


----------



## TheMrsKwok

oh no i know how to upload pictures, but how to make them big? is just a hassle to click every pictures and view them big size in another tab...


----------



## TheMrsKwok

taken from this page:
http://www.pursepage.com/handbags/balenciaga-handbags/page/4/


----------



## angel_flame

Kim Kardashian


----------



## madbrinks238




----------



## madbrinks238




----------



## madbrinks238




----------



## madbrinks238




----------



## DisCo

Lea Michelle


----------



## CriLovesJapan

*Nicole Richie at LAX *


----------



## H_addict

*Charlize Theron *


----------



## CriLovesJapan

Hilary Duff with a Mimosa City


----------



## esiders

Vivica Fox wearing Balenciaga shoes


----------



## esiders

Iina Shyak


----------



## esiders

Balenciaga hoodie





Bal leather jacket





another Bal leather jacket


----------



## esiders

Halle in bal sunnies


----------



## esiders

from UK Vogue street chic


----------



## CriLovesJapan

Blogger Caroline B. from carolinesmode.com


----------



## DisCo

Christina Aguilera


----------



## chrunchy

Ashley Tisdale









_celebrity-gossip.net_


----------



## CriLovesJapan

Blogger Caroline B. from carolinesmode.com


----------



## o_luxurious

Ashley Tisdale with a Giant (RGGH) Money in Pivoine.


----------



## DisCo

Kimberly Stewart


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*MIROSLAVA DUMA WITH  RED SUEDE TOWN *


----------



## Crazyinlv

could not resist.  this is from the Kourt style thread...oldie...wonder if she still has her first.


----------



## DisCo

Neve Campbell


----------



## wildberry

Famke Janssen in Cannes.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

chiara ferragni ,italian blogger,with praline rggh work


----------



## o_luxurious

Ashley Tisdale with a Black RGGH Velo


----------



## Ellapretty

Rose Byrne's character in Bridesmaids (SUCH a funny movie!)


----------



## Livia1

Kate Moss


----------



## Livia1

Hilary Duff


----------



## purses & pugs

OK, maybe not a celeb but here is soccer player Ryan Giggs' wife Stacey Cooke with a white CGH City. Poor thing has a cheating hubby hopefully this bag brightens up her day a little


----------



## Crazyinlv

Ok love her... thanks NR thread:


----------



## chrunchy

Bar Refaeli






_(celebrity-gossip.net)_


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

charlotte casiraghi ,balenciaga jacket


----------



## Line C

Norwegian singer Maria Mena:


----------



## purses & pugs

From Stockholm Streetstyle. I do not know the name of this clutch, in fact I have never seen one before but it's very cool.


----------



## Nanaz

Chiara Ferragni with a cute Balenciaga bracelet.


----------



## minababe

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Wiseman (The Saturdays)


----------



## minababe

bar refaeli

















beyonce






sarah michelle gellar


----------



## drati

Giselle Bündchen's trusty fbf.


----------



## DisCo

Hilary Duff


----------



## Winterbaby

Julianna Margulies.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

katie holmes, balenciaga wedge


----------



## allbrandspls

Kim Kardashian


----------



## wildberry

Famke Janssen


----------



## DisCo

Hilary Duff and Mom


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*melanie huyn with balenciaga clutch*


----------



## DisCo

Kimberly Stewart


----------



## felicitous

Irina Shayk


----------



## chrunchy

Kim Kardashian














_celebrity-gossip.net_


----------



## prettygurrl19

Tuba Büyüküstün


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*CHIARA FERRAGNI,ITALIAN BLOGGER with bleu lavande rggh envelope*


----------



## missty4

*Old picture of Amerie with 2005 Apple Work*


----------



## missty4

*More of Chiara with Praline RGGH Work*


----------



## Crazyinlv

An oldie and I am am sure has been posted but this is one seriouly loved Pistachio


----------



## Crazyinlv

One heck of a gym bag!

Curtesy of the Ashley Tisdale thread


----------



## Crazyinlv

Bal at the beach  Ashley Tisdale thread again:


----------



## redskater

from the "Sartorialist"


----------



## Crazyinlv

From Celeb Street Style thread


----------



## therow

First Seafoam - Ashley Olsen (I'm in love with this colour and with Mary-Kate's Pistachio)


----------



## Ellapretty

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Another picture of bar rafaeli and her vieux rose rggh town


----------



## Crazyinlv

KK thread


----------



## Ellapretty

These pics were posted in the celebrity street style thread here:

Jamie Sigler





Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## belovaldi

Was also posted in Celebrity Street Style thread (i love that thread!)


----------



## Ellapretty

More from the Celeb street style thread:

Victoria Justice










Haylie Duff:


----------



## blazedog

What is the official name for this pink color?


----------



## NYCavalier

Hip


----------



## NYCavalier




----------



## iBag




----------



## chrunchy

Hilary Duff









_celebrity-gossip.net_


----------



## bobobob

Salma Hayek


----------



## i_love_yorkie

ashley's friend w a hook bal


----------



## Crazyinlv

Lucy Lu from the amazing Celeb Street Style Thread


----------



## Ellapretty

Nicky Hilton


----------



## iBag




----------



## Fefy

*Laura Comolli, fashion blogger italiana*


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

*the  beautiful CAROLINE BLOMST   and her pivoine city + balenciaga moto jacket *


----------



## labelwhore04

Hilary Duff


----------



## DisCo

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## Crazyinlv

Dakota Fanning- Celeb Style Thread


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

caroline blomst with bleu lavande weekender


----------



## Crazyinlv

Celeb style thread


----------



## pepper12

HK singer/actress Charlene Choi with a black weekender


----------



## blazedog

Gorgeous clutch


----------



## nicole2730

Jennifer Aniston, classic Moto Jacket


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## Crazyinlv

SM loved first




SMST


----------



## belovaldi

Petra Ecclestone with a coquelicot (?) city rh


----------



## chi908

Not a bag, but Usher in Bal...sexi


----------



## karo

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton for the Coveteur

"I've been wearing Balenciaga bags since I was 16. So naturally I picked up many colors and variations along the way. Perfect go-to purse. The Alexander McQueen scarves are an easy, fun accessory to any outfit."


----------



## Ellapretty

Lauren Conrad with a white bal bag.


----------



## saira1214




----------



## Ellapretty

*Lauren Conrad*


----------



## Ellapretty

Miley Cyrus with a Day bag


----------



## Lover1234567

LOVE this colour !


----------



## purses & pugs

Lea Michele


----------



## purses & pugs

Miley Cyrus with a GGH Work, RGGH TT bracelet and Bal flats


----------



## butterflygirl2

Kim Kardashian with her Balenciaga Bag


----------



## chrunchy

Miley Cyrus


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

petra ecclestone


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## MAGJES

Ellapretty said:


> Miley Cyrus with a Day bag


 





Galet GGH Pom pon


----------



## Ellapretty

MAGJES said:


> Galet GGH Pom pon




Thanks for the clarification MAGJES - I've got a lot to learn about bal bag styles! 

Here's Sarah Michelle Geller continuing the celeb trend of Bal bags as gym bags:


----------



## lightblue84

GWYNETH PALTROW


----------



## The tall one

Khloe k


----------



## karo

Gwyneth again


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## MrsJstar

Leanne Rimes cute outfit with looks a like a Bal city bag on the ground.


----------



## Jira

Rooney Mara with a black City


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## hrhsunshine

Rockin' the Flat Clutch!  Erin Wasson is the first shot but can't ID the other two.


----------



## MrsJstar

Ashley Tisdale with Antra Work(I think)
http://outfitidentifier.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/569.jpg


----------



## NYCavalier

MrsJstar said:


> Ashley Tisdale with Antra Work(I think)
> http://outfitidentifier.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/569.jpg









Weekender


----------



## steph22




----------



## 2shai_

Korean actress Kim Tae Hee with her gorgeous Bleu Lavande RGGH City - she makes me want this color!


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian in Las Vegas


----------



## steph22




----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

again kim k and her papyrus rggh velo


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Filippo Fiora with Clip GM(?) dark night RH

Credits :thethreef.com (his blog)


----------



## Myrkur

I love gillian zinser, my cat was named after her 

www4.images.coolspotters.com/photos/429095/gillian-zinser-and-balenciaga-city-bag-gallery.jpg








platjadelfashion.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Gillian.png
s01.imageupper.com/1/7/H1316197750476873_1.jpg


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## bobobob

Irina Shayk 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## afcgirl




----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale 
Credit: Daily Mail


----------



## Crazyinlv

Oh my from tPF NR thread


----------



## afcgirl




----------



## afcgirl




----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## Crazyinlv

LOOOk yummy


----------



## afcgirl




----------



## allbrandspls

hilary duff


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

queen RANIA  with sahara giant covered velo


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## Aegean Delight

Turkish Celebrities


----------



## Ellapretty

LC


----------



## purses & pugs

From the celebrity street style thread: 

Courtney Cox in a gorgy moto jacket


----------



## purses & pugs

LeAnn Rimes with Bal wedges


----------



## steph22

Haylie Duff


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## purses & pugs

Lisa Rinna


----------



## Aegean Delight

*Turkish celebrities *


----------



## French75

French blogger Marta with her 2006 Black city (she's the girl on the pic with the cotton candy for those of you who remember that cute pic )


----------



## balenciagagurl

what year and color is the bag kourtney kardashian is carrying?
thanks


----------



## Aegean Delight

*Turkish celebrities*


----------



## Aluxe

Mara Brock Akil with Bal GGH clutch


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Young actress Dakota Fanning took a stroll through the SoHo area in New York City, New York on February 28, 2012.  credit: zimbio


----------



## rx4dsoul

^ some more of D. Fanning (originally posted at the CSS thread)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## Julierose

2011 Athracite RGGH City


----------



## drati




----------



## drati

Clemence Poesy


----------



## citychick

Helen Flanagan


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR




----------



## KaliDaisy

Matt Damon's wife Luciana


----------



## Cari284

From Paris Fashion Week (in the background)


----------



## Aegean Delight

*Turkish Celebrities*


----------



## Samia

Marie-Chantal attend a fashion event in London (courtesy of the Royal Ladies Fashion thread)


----------



## cola262

Victoria Azarenka


----------



## Winterbaby

Stylist June Ambrose.


----------



## cologne

90210 actors


----------



## karo

Naomi Watts


----------



## cologne

Nicole Richie


----------



## PinkPeonies

Mena Suvari with the Perforated Kraft, borrowed from Celeb Forum.

I am loving this style, but not the perforations.


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## cologne

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## cologne

Minka Kelly

Kendall Jenner


----------



## rx4dsoul

Don't remember seeing these here: 
Model Jessica Michibata (from her style thread)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## Winterbaby




----------



## jessie6668

Mary Kate Olson:
I love the color!


----------



## Honeylicious

*Lauren Conrad with black RGHW Town*


----------



## cologne

Nicole Richie


----------



## blazedog

Caroline Brasch Nielsen with bracelet


----------



## karo

Gwyneth Patrlow


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Connolly


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

olivia palermo


----------



## cologne

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## fumi

Gwyneth Paltrow







credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Minnillo


----------



## steph22

Victoria Justice


----------



## rx4dsoul

Various members of the UK group The Saturdays with their Bals
(copied from the style threads)


----------



## rx4dsoul

More of them


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Stewart credit: justjared , vogue


----------



## Honeylicious

Chelsea Handler in This means War
is it dots twiggy in canard?


----------



## fumi

Lea Michele







credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Kourtney Kardashian






credit: dailymail


----------



## fumi

Billi Mucklow






credit: dailymail


----------



## steph22

Lauren Conrad
(May 19, 2012 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## fumi

Nicole Richie






credit: celebritygossip


----------



## steph22

Lauren Conrad


----------



## cologne

Charlize Theron


----------



## cologne

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## bobobob

Raven Simone credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Rinna credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Brittny Gastineau
(May 30, 2012 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## blazedog

Taylor Armstrong

This is a First, right?


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Rin Takanashi


----------



## steph22

Cassie


----------



## steph22

Clemence Poesy


----------



## drati

Charlize Theron with her papier tote again.


----------



## steph22

American journalist Lisa Ling.
(June 5, 2012 - Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## rx4dsoul

Kourtney K
(from the style threads)


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie
(June 7, 2012 - Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## lovechanel920

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## flyingkid

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## rx4dsoul

Some more of SJP and her Camera Bag 
(from her tpf style thread)


----------



## cologne

Doutzen Kroes


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss
(June 14, 2012 - Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss credit: dailymail


----------



## steph22

Rosanna Scotto


----------



## rx4dsoul

Brenda Song with a Town, and her friend with a Pompon
(from the Bal jacket subforum)


----------



## steph22

Leann Rimes


----------



## citychick

Danielle Lloyd


----------



## citychick




----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Michelle Gellar credit: dailymail


----------



## steph22

Sheree Murphy


----------



## cologne

Smg


----------



## cologne

Nicole Scherzinger June 29 in London


----------



## cologne

Vanessa Lachey


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian and Miranda Kerr credit: shoerazzi


----------



## cologne

Bar Refaeli in Paris


----------



## steph22

Jessica Michibata


----------



## cologne

Nicole Scherzy


----------



## rx4dsoul

Model with BBag


----------



## rx4dsoul

Blogger Wendy of Wendy's lookbook
(hope these haven't been posted before)


----------



## bobobob

Brenda Song credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Conrad credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Conrad credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## cologne

Vanessa Lachey


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## bobobob

Mel C credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Abbey Crouch


----------



## steph22

Michelle Trachtenberg 
(August 1, 2012 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Bar Refaeli credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Jodie Foster


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## chrunchy

Doutzen Kroes


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Rinna credit: zimbio


----------



## Nanaz

Nicole Richie and her beloved Black City.


----------



## steph22

Rachel Stevens 
(August 24, 2012 - Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## Karianne

Fashion blogger Ulrikke Lund


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart
(August 29, 2012 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Tish Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie credit: zimbio


----------



## cologne

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Jessica Hart
(September 5, 2012 - Source: David Krieger/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## maxxout

Models on the street during fashion week.

Love this first one.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1864436&stc=1&d=1347120541

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1864437&stc=1&d=1347120555


----------



## mabli

is she also wearing balenciaga sunnies (0051)?


----------



## cologne

Smg


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Tallulah Willis


----------



## sfandkl

Shakira and her Balenciaga !!


----------



## Happy Luppy

Irina Shayk















Ashley Tisdale















Vanessa Hudgens





Cecilia Cheung





Xiong Dai Lin


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## cologne

Irina Shayk
I see 3 bals in this pic


----------



## Happy Luppy

Vanessa Hudgens with her beloved Black GGH PT 
I miss her old style.


----------



## Happy Luppy

Olsen twins. 
Their style perfectly matches with the motorcycle bag.


----------



## steph22

The Saturday's Vanessa White.


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa White credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Stewart credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Lauren Conrad


----------



## esiders

From Vogue UK street style


Alexandra Beneti, stylist carrying bbag clutch





Gabriella Hackworthy, fashion editor wearing Balenciaga jacket





Jennifer Yee, senior market editor carrying a Bbag





Veronike Heilbrunner, fashion editor wearing Balenciaga shoes


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## bobobob

Kimberly Stewart credit: zimbio


----------



## esiders

Balenciaga and Grace Coddington Fashion's Night Out Party











Grace at the CDFA Award show in June


----------



## esiders

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Stewart


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## Caramelita

Chloé Schuterman (14), Swedish blogger.


----------



## Caramelita

Some more...


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## cologne

Alessandra


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## bobobob

Brenda Song credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Conrad credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## maxxout

More Lauren Conrad

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1942747&stc=1&d=1352645756


----------



## bobobob

Leticia Cyrus credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Brenda Song credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Melanie C


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Lauren Conrad


----------



## drati

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Lauren Conrad


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR




----------



## steph22

Mel C 
(Source: Rjk Photos/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## bobobob

Mel C credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Sara Paxton


----------



## Honeylicious

Charlize Theron


----------



## BDgirl

Janet jackson


----------



## steph22

Shakira


----------



## steph22

Abbey Crouch


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## bobobob

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Adriana Lima credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Judy Greer credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Abbey Crouch


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## steph22

Jemima Khan


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Chastain credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## steph22

Lauren Conrad


----------



## steph22

Judy Greer


----------



## steph22

Jessica Chastain
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Corad credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## steph22

Abbey Crouch


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Tilly (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Abbey Crouch


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Conrad credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Kate Ford


----------



## bobobob

Kimberly Stewart


----------



## steph22

Lauren Conrad


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner (purse on table)


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Kimberly Stewart


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Charlie Brooks


----------



## bobobob

May Anderson credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## dfry

Angelababy


----------



## bobobob

Sharon Stone (shoes)


----------



## dfry

Keira Knightley in Balenciaga from Marie Claire Magazine


----------



## bobobob

Liberty Ross wearing Balenciaga fur coat credit: justjared


----------



## dfry

Rose Byrne in Balenciaga dress
Credit: harpersbazaar.co.uk


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss for i-D Pre-Spring 2013


----------



## katyxb

Girls from the korean girl group SNSD/ Girls Generation


----------



## katyxb

Korean girl group SNSD/ Girl's Generation


----------



## katyxb




----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton 
(February 4, 2013 - Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Liberty Ross credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Ashlee Simpson credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Abbey Crouch


----------



## bobobob

Liberty Ross


----------



## ic_locon

Lauren Conrad Out In LA with her Balenciaga, 2013.


----------



## dfry

Rooney Mara in Balenciaga top and pants


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardshian credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni
Credit theblondsalad


----------



## BDgirl

Green balen bag


----------



## steph22

Abbey Crouch


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jamie Lynn Sigler  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Princess Eugenie of York


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Katie Holmes wearing Balenciaga coat


----------



## dfry

Nicholas Hoult in Balenciaga suit


----------



## dfry

Sasha Alexander wearing Balenciaga coat


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni in Balenciaga booties
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## dfry

Katie Holmes in Balenciaga coat


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff (Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

Penelope Disick


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley for Vogue Spain March 2013


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian  credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Doutzen Kroes in March 2013 Vogue Germany 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Fiammetta Cicogna
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: justjared


----------



## dfry

Kristen McMenamy wearing Balenciaga rings in March 2013 W Magazine 
Credit thestylewatcher


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Edie Campbell in March 2013 Vogue Germany


----------



## dfry

Kendra Spears wearing Balenciaga dress in March 2013 Vogue Australia


----------



## dfry

Lily Cooper (aka Lily Allen) at Balenciaga store
Credit dailymail.co.uk


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr wearing Balenciaga jacket
Credit zimbio and outfitidentifiers


----------



## dfry

Lauren Conrad
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Cara Delevingne in Feb 2013 W Magazine 
Credit fashioneditorials


----------



## steph22

Judy Greer


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton  credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni wearing Balenciaga booties
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## dfry

Solange Knowles Balenciaga top in Spring 2013 V Magazine


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Emma Forbes credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Shanina Shaik in March 2013 Harper's Bazaar Australia


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni wearing Balenciaga booties during Milan fashionweek 
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## dfry

Jodie Foster


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## dfry

Rosie Huntington Whiteley
Credit redcarpet-fashionawards


----------



## dfry

Alicia Keys and Swizz Beatz (he is wearing Balaenciaga Arena sneakers)
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Rose Byrne wearing Balenciaga top 
Credit justjared and zimbio


----------



## dfry

Vanessa Traina in Balanciaga at launch of CR Fashion Book 2 
Credit harpersbazaar


----------



## dfry

Chloe Sevigny wearing Balenciaga dress and Balenciaga Revers ankle boot 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni in Balenciaga Boots 
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## dfry

Kourtney Kardashian in Balenciaga Arena Ballet flat 
Credit outfitidentifier and dailymail


----------



## dfry

Victoria Beckham wearing Balenciaga jacket 
Credit outfitid and imagebam


----------



## dfry

Emma Stone wearing Balenciaga dress in The Hollywood Reporter 25 Most Powerful Stylists 
Credit thehollywodreporter


----------



## dfry

Olivia Wilde wearing a Balenciaga jacket in The Hollywood Reporter 25 Most Powerful Stylists 
Credit thehollywodreporter


----------



## steph22

Amber Valletta


----------



## dfry

Elza Luijendijk in Feb 2013 Vogue Australia 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni loves her Balenciaga boots 
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## dfry

Doutzen Kroes 
Credit dailymail


----------



## steph22

Nicole Appleton


----------



## dfry

Nicole Richie wearing BaLenciaga ankle boots 
Credit rcfa


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## dfry

Rob Kardashian wearing Balenciaga sneakers while celebrating 26th B-day 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Kim Kardashian at the Atlanta Airport 
Credit dailymail


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## dfry

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley wearing Balenciaga top
Credit outfitid, justjared, popsugar


----------



## steph22

Nicole Appleton


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Abbey Crouch


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White
(Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Abbey Crouch


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## dfry

Hayden Panettiere with Balenciaga bag 
Credit outfitid and justjared


----------



## dfry

Cory Michael Smith wearing Balenciaga suit 
Credit rcfa


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## dfry

Cara Delevingne in Feb 2013 Vogue China
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## steph22

Lea Michele


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## dfry

Victoria Beckham in Balenciaga top 
Credit outfitid


----------



## esiders

Model Jessica White carrying a Lune bag


----------



## dfry

Victoria Beckham wearing Balenciaga zip jacket
Credit outfitid


----------



## dfry

A$AP Rocky wearing Balenciaga shirt and jacket in his music video. 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Usher wearing Pavot red Balenciaga sneakers.
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Scott Disick wearing Balenciaga arena sneakers.
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Wale wearing Balenciaga floral shirt 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Nick Young Instagram wearing same Balenciaga floral shirt 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## steph22

Abbey Crouch


----------



## dfry

Kourtney Kardashian wearing Balenciaga sunglasses and shoes 
Credit outfitid and dailymail


----------



## steph22

Claudia Winkleman


----------



## steph22

Carey Mulligan


----------



## dfry

Scott Disick in a different pair of Balenciaga sneakers
Credit upscalehype


----------



## steph22

Paula Patton
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni wearing Balenciaga wedges 
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## dfry

Kim Kardashian wearing Balenciaga leather pants.  
Credit outfitid and justjared


----------



## dfry

Salma Hayek at LAX
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Chloe Sevigny wearing Balenciaga dress and booties at Coach's 3rd Annual Evening to Benefit the Children's Defense Fund in Santa Monica, California.
Credit becauseiamfabulous and dailymail


----------



## dfry

Gwyneth Paltrow wearing Balenciaga in May 2013 Harpers Bazaar US 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Kourtney Kardashian wearing Balenciaga flats 
Credit outfitid and dailymail


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## dfry

Christy Turlington in March 2013 California Style Magazine. 
Credit designscene


----------



## steph22

Jodi Albert


----------



## dfry

Julianne Moore and her daughter, Liv Helen Freundlich, in New York
Credit zimbio


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss 
(Source: Jj/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## dfry

Shakira, Gerard Pique, and baby Milan in Barcelona, Spain airport.  
Credit justjared


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## dfry

Kerry Washington wearing Balenciaga in May 2013 InStyle  
Credit fahionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Laurie Holden and Danai Gurira shopping at The Grove in Los Angeles 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Zac Efron wearing a Balenciaga suit at the New York premiere of, "At Any Price"
Credit rcfa and dailymail


----------



## TaraP

Kendall Jenner


----------



## dfry

Usher wore a black Balenciaga leather jacket when he performed at the 28th Annual Rock and Roll Hall of Fame Induction Ceremony in Los Angeles 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Robert Pattinson wore Balenciaga Low Top Sneakers at LAX
Credit upscalehype and justjared


----------



## dfry

Rico Love's Instagram of his Balenciaga Floral Zip Jacket 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

LeBron James Instagram wearing Balenciaga Arena Sneakers
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Vanessa Minnillo wearing Balenciaga sandals at LAX April 25, 2013 
Credit starstyle


----------



## dfry

Shakira and Gerard Pique at the Panathinaikos versus Barcelona basketball game on April 25 in Barcelona, Spain
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Kate Walsh with Balenciaga clutch at the White House Correspondents Dinner Weekend Pre-Party on April 26 in Washington, D.C 
Credit justjared


----------



## steph22

Lauren Conrad
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## dfry

Kylie Jenner wearing Balenciaga sandals in Mykonos, Greece April 2013 
Credit starstyle


----------



## BDgirl

Charlize theron


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss 
(Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie (Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Carmen Electra


----------



## steph22

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## steph22

Jemima Khan


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Aniston at the Living Proof Good Hair Day Web Series launch on May 8 in New York City
Credit rcfa and justjared


----------



## dfry

Carey Mulligan in Balenciaga at the 2013 Met Gala in NYC, with the theme, "Punk"
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Vanessa Traina Snow in Balenciaga at the Met Gala in NYC, with the theme "Punk"
Credit vogue


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## dfry

Anna Dello Russo wore Balenciaga to the amfAR Cinema Against AIDS Gala during the Cannes Film Festival May 23 
Credit rcfa


----------



## steph22

Salam Hayek
(Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## ic_locon

Salma Hayek
Photo courtesy of people.com


----------



## dfry

Brit Marling wore Balenciaga to the the LA premiere of The East held at the ArcLight Hollywood May 28 
Credit rcfa


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## dfry

Reese Witherspoon with a Balenciaga Raffia Basket Bag while out to lunch with husband, Jim Toth, at the Veggie Grill Restaurant May 29 in Santa Monica, Calif. 
Credit starstyle and justjared


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## dfry

Shakira shopping in West Hollywood, California on June 1
Credit zimbio


----------



## steph22

Lauren Conrad
(Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Lauren Conrad


----------



## steph22

Zara Martin


----------



## steph22

Shakira


----------



## dfry

Brenda Song and Trace Cyrus in Los Angeles on June 11 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Katie Holmes with a Balenciaga Whistle Bag in New York City June 11 
Credit starstyle


----------



## steph22

Shakira


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid


----------



## dfry

Kourtney Kardashian with Balenciaga Arena Classic Square bag while going out to dinner with Scott and Mason in Calabasas CA June 21
Credit starstyle


----------



## dfry

Shakira escorted at the American Consulate on Friday (June 21) in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil 
Credit justjared


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Sophia Bush 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## drati

Yoko Ono, 80 years old and rocking her Balenciaga moto jacket. (Thanks Christy.)


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss


----------



## dfry

Reese Witherspoon with eight-month-old Tennessee after visiting a doctors office on June 26 in Santa Monica, Calif 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Katie Holmes with Balenciaga Whistle bag in New York on June 26 
Credit dailymail


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh


----------



## dfry

Scarlett Johansson wore a Balenciaga gown in July 2013 Vanity Fair France 
Credit designscene


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo attends the Christian Dior show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute-Couture Fall/Winter 2013-2014 at Hotel Des Invalides on July 1, 2013 in Paris, France.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon   zimbio


----------



## dfry

Shakira at the Rio de Janeiro Airport on June 30 
Credit dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Jemina Khan


----------



## bobobob

Penelope Cruz


----------



## dfry

Salma Hayek wore a Balenciaga dress with daughter Valentina at LAX Airport on July 1 
Credit justjared


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Ellison


----------



## BsBeautyCorner

avery said:


> I don't know if anyone has posted these already, but here are some recent ones of Kate Moss using her Balenciaga again.


i feel so bad for her...that she is missing a rivet on the front


----------



## bobobob

Salma Hayek wearing Balenciaga dress at ABC studios to promote Grown Ups 2


----------



## steph22

Nicole Appleton


----------



## bobobob

Martha Stewart wearing Balenciaga dress and shoes


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton celebrity-gossip


----------



## steph22

Helena Christensen


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Rosalyn Sanchez


----------



## bobobob

Rochelle Humes


----------



## TaraP

*Miley in Sphinx Tee*
http://www.balenciaga.com/us/top_cod37468655sc.html


----------



## mordant

Elizabeth Olsen in Balenciaga Resort 2014


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie


----------



## bobobob

Cate Blanchett


----------



## steph22

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## bobobob

Sophia Bush


----------



## steph22

Sophia Bush
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Brenda Song


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## bobobob

Rumer Willis


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss


----------



## vesperlynd

Salma Hayek
http://wpc.4d27.edgecastcdn.net/004...alma+Hayek+Cushnie+Ochs+David+Letterman+3.jpg


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## bobobob

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Ali Lohan


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Conrad zimbio


----------



## steph22

Bonnie Somerville


----------



## bobobob

Rumer Willis celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Nicole Richie and her trusty Black Bal..


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Sharleen Spiteri
(Source: Bauer Griffin)


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Nicole Richie at the airport with '05 Turquoise Work bag.. (I have it now!!)


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts zimbio


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Nicole Richie and her smooshy black classic city ...


----------



## bobobob

Rumer Willis


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Greene


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa White


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Some more of Nicole... 

1-2 Ice Blue 2005?
3-4 Vert d'Eau?


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa White


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Clemence Poesy - Classic City


----------



## Irissy

HuffPost Celebrity: Lauren Conrad opted for the "Where's Waldo?" look as she arrived on a flight at LAX Airport on August 6 in Los Angeles, Calif.


----------



## Irissy




----------



## Irissy




----------



## bobobob

Miley Cyrus


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Lucy Liu


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa White


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga wearing a Balenciaga dress.


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie zimbio


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## SeekingLeather

bagbliss.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/nicole-richie-balenciaga.jpg


----------



## steph22

Nicole Appleton


----------



## TiaraM

Which Balenciaga Bag is this?


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Penny Lancaster


----------



## steph22

Cara Kilbey


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Mary-Kate Olsen and her trusty Pistachio (It pains me to see it so dirty..)


----------



## bobobob

Emma Watson attends the GQ Men of the Year awards at The Royal Opera House on September 3, 2013 in London, England. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## steph22

Aila Wang


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Nicole Richie and her smooshy black classic city...


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Lauren Conrad 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Silverman


----------



## steph22

Poppy Montgomery
(Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Helena Christensen


----------



## cologne

nicole richie


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Rachel Stevens


----------



## steph22

Rachel Stevens


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Scott Disick


----------



## steph22

Lauren Conrad 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## FASHION ChALET

Nicole Richie


----------



## bobobob

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Ellison


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Appleton


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Leah Remini


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Nicole Appleton


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Helena Christensen


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Nicole Appleton


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kendall and Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Kendall and Kylie Jenner zimbio


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Conrad celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Serinda Swan


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Leah Remini


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Conrad zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Conrad


----------



## bobobob

Adriana Lima


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## bobobob

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley zimbio


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## bobobob

Nicole Richie  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Charlie Brooks


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Wiig


----------



## bobobob

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## steph22

Jemima Khan


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Rooney Mara


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts
(Source: Mario Magnani/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> naomi watts
> (source: Mario magnani/bauer griffin)
> 
> View attachment 2411634


----------



## steph22

Molly Jo Shannon


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian
(Source: Gvk/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian zimbio


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## ivyv1880

Sophia Bush


----------



## ivyv1880

Selma Hayek


----------



## ivyv1880

Dakota Fanning


----------



## ivyv1880

Hilary Duff


----------



## ivyv1880

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Princess Beatrice


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Julianna Margulies


----------



## esbrodie

Princess Eugenie with a black Balenciaga Work in GSH


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Jada Pinkett Smith zimbio


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Jada Pinkett Smith in airport with beautiflu Balenciaga Bag


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Brenda Song zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Brenda Song zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Abbey Clancy


----------



## bobobob

Robin Wright (top)


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kerry Washington


----------



## steph22

Lisa Ling
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Una Healey


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Kimberly Stewart 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Brenda Song
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Betsey Johnson


----------



## steph22

Julianne Moore


----------



## steph22

Luciana Damon


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Ellison


----------



## steph22

Liz McClarnon


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## goyardlove

Brenda Song


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Lauren Conrad


----------



## steph22

Ellie Goulding


----------



## steph22

Liz McClarnon


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley 



​


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Stewart


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## saira1214

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Helena Christensen


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Teri Hatcher


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Helena Christensen (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Amal Alamuddin


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## bobobob

Brenda Song zimbio


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Penny Lancaster


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Alanis Morissette


----------



## steph22

Jennie Garth


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Una Healy


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Una Foden


----------



## steph22

Jackie St Clair


----------



## steph22

Kimberly Stewart


----------



## bobobob

Una Foden


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jamelia


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Conrad zimbio


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Laura Prepon


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Billie Faiers


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## BohoChic

Model from Style.com


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Wiig and Gisele Bundchen


----------



## miriammarquez

Helena Christensen credit Daily Mail


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Stewart


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Amal Alamuddin


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Lauren Pope


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## bobobob

Kendall and Kylie Jenner


----------



## dear ivy

steph22 said:


> Vanessa Hudgens
> 
> View attachment 2542020


what model is that?


----------



## bobobob

Laura Prepon


----------



## bobobob

Kendall and Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Lauren Conrad 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Helena Christensen zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts zimbio


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz


----------



## Happy Luppy

Olsen Twins


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz 



​


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Lauren Conrad (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Lauren Pope


----------



## steph22

Laura Prepon 
(Source: Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Amal Alamuddin


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Claudia Winkleman


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Shakira


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Shakira


----------



## steph22

Christina Aguilera
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Ellie Goulding


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Una Foden


----------



## bobobob

Brenda Song


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## miriammarquez

Rumer Willis


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## miriammarquez

Ashley Greene


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## bobobob

Kendall Jenner zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Jemima Khan


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Amal Alamuddin


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Amal Alamuddin


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Lauren London (actress)*~*


----------



## steph22

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## steph22

Vanessa White


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Minnillo


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## miriammarquez

Mirka Federer


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## TaraP




----------



## steph22

Jemima Khan


----------



## Ms. Bagaholic

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## gugusk

seems like must-have item to be fashionable, Motor bag.


----------



## steph22

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## miriammarquez

Shakira


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Zoe Kravtiz


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## Honeylicious

*Not exactly a celebrity - Mrs. Clooney
*


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Julianna Margulies


----------



## ningeve

2015 s/s fashion week


----------



## steph22

Paula Patton


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## miriammarquez

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## steph22

Christina Aguilera


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Lauren Pope


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## MrGoyard

Tara Reid and her Mini City


----------



## steph22

Lisa Ling
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Lauren Conrad
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz


----------



## miriammarquez

Daisy Fuentes


----------



## miriammarquez

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Liz McLarnon


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar
(Source: Gonzalo/Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Amal Alamuddin


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid


----------



## steph22

Shakira


----------



## steph22

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## miriammarquez

Julianna Margulies


----------



## steph22

Julie Bowen


----------



## steph22

Julianna Margulies


----------



## miriammarquez

Kimberly Stewart


----------



## steph22

Julie Bowen


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Stewart


----------



## steph22

Veronica Dunne 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> rosie huntington-whiteley
> 
> View attachment 2832917


----------



## steph22

Shakira


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna
(Source: Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Shakira


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Stewart


----------



## steph22

Selma Hayek


----------



## bobobob

LeAnn Rimes - A3 Papier Tote


----------



## miriammarquez

Rachel Bilson on "Hart of Dixie"


----------



## miriammarquez

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Benson


----------



## miriammarquez

*Evan Ross*


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## miriammarquez

Kendall Jenner was seen leaving her personal trainer Gunnar Peterson's gym in Beverly Hills, California on Monday


----------



## miriammarquez

Kendall Jenner hides her face while stopping by Gelson's in Century City, California with some friends on January 12, 2015.


----------



## steph22

Roxie Nafousi


----------



## miriammarquez

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Lupita Nyong'o


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna 
(Source: Bauergriffin.Com)


----------



## steph22

Madonna


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Rosie


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## miriammarquez

*Alyson Hannigan*


----------



## LeKarenn

Vanessa H.


----------



## LeKarenn

Kim K.


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## miriammarquez

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## miriammarquez

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## miriammarquez

Taraji P. Henson on the show Empire


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Anna Faris


----------



## Happy Luppy

Nicky Hilton.


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## JDWShopper

Amal Clooney with the Le Dix bag.  WhoWhatWear Getty Images.


----------



## miriammarquez

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## lordguinny

Adriana Lima = Mini
Lilo = Mini
Una Healy = city


----------



## lordguinny

Irina Shayk, Estelle Pigault, Nikki Hilton, Sara Paxton, Alex Curran


----------



## steph22

Anna Faris


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Anna Faris


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Bo Derek


----------



## steph22

Lauren Conrad


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whitely


----------



## steph22

Rooney Mara


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Nikki Reed


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Emma Bunton


----------



## miriammarquez

Rosie


----------



## miriammarquez

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Shakira


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## miriammarquez

Kendall Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whitley


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## steph22

Salam Hayek


----------



## Miss World

Kate Moss carrying a Balenciaga Multi-color Python Elaphe A4 Papier tote.


----------



## Miss World

Helena Christensen carrying a Balenciaga bag.


----------



## Miss World

Tara Reid carrying a Balenciaga First bag.


----------



## Miss World

Kate Moss carrying a Balenciaga A4 Papier Elaphe Python Snakeskin bag.


----------



## Miss World

Miley Cyrus' sister, Noah Cyrus attending Kylie Jenner's birthday party wearing a Balenciaga Papier Envelope crossbody bag.


----------



## Miss World

Kourtney Kardashian's friend carrying a red Balenciaga Classic Envelope Strap Clutch bag.


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## Naminami

Kendall jenner


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## Miss World

Danielle Lineker wearing a black Balenciaga City bag in suede.


----------



## steph22

Rooney Mara


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz


----------



## Miss World

Billie Piper wearing a Balenciaga Day Bag.


----------



## Miss World

Kate Moss wearing her Balenciaga Multi-color Python Elaphe A4 Papier tote bag.


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## miriammarquez

Tish Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## miriammarquez

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## miriammarquez

Kourtney & Penelope out in Beverly Hills - October 7, 2015


----------



## miriammarquez

Frances Bean Cobain


----------



## Miss World

British celebrity Michelle Keegan wearing a Balenciaga Work Bag.


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## miriammarquez

Alex and Steven Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## Chloe302225

Alex Gerrard (sneakers)


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## Miss World

Kylie Jenner wearing a Balenciaga Mini City in Suede.


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## miriammarquez

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## GoutdeDiamants

Beyonce so Hot!!


----------



## steph22

Sui He


----------



## Miss World

Michelle Heaton wearing a black Balenciaga City bag with Giant 12 Gold hardware.


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## MAGJES

GoutdeDiamants said:


> Beyonce so Hot!!



Where?  I don't see Beyonce anywhere in this forum ??


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## peacebabe

&#12288;sorry, i can't help but laugh out when i saw your comment! 

(PS: I wa also looking for Beyonce) !!!




MAGJES said:


> Where?  I don't see Beyonce anywhere in this forum ??


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## miriammarquez

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## miriammarquez

Jessica Alba


----------



## miriammarquez

Ashley Greene


----------



## steph22

Caitlyn Jenner


----------



## steph22

Michelle Trachtenberg


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lineker


----------



## rx4dsoul

Miss Universe Pia Wurtzbach and her metallic edge City 
credit:Ig


----------



## miriammarquez

Mary-Kate Olsen trails behind her twin sister Ashley as they exit their apartment on Wednesday (January 6) in New York City.


----------



## miriammarquez

Julianna Marguiles


----------



## miriammarquez

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## lordguinny

Stassi Schroeder, Oct 2015


----------



## lordguinny

Stassi


----------



## miriammarquez

Sami Miro


----------



## miriammarquez

Danielle Campbell


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Caitlyn Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Caitlyn Jenner


----------



## Elaine1904

Chiara ferragni aka blonde salad
(This unfortunately inspired an expensive purchase)


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## Huy

Petra Ecclestone


----------



## Huy

Mollie King (The Saturdays)


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Stewart


----------



## miriammarquez

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## miriammarquez

Miss Universe


----------



## miriammarquez

Blac Chyna


----------



## Naminami

Princess martha Louise of Norway


----------



## Inglam2016

Balenciaga is great to go out of town - it's roomy, slouchy - awesome bag


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kaley Cuoco.. who obviously loves this bag


----------



## Iamminda

I was watching "Nashville" and it looks like Connie Britton's character was wearing a black Day with giant hardware.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Emma Roberts... looks like a Bal.. although i don't know which one... anyone want to add info.?


----------



## miriammarquez

Kylie Jenner


----------



## miriammarquez

Kate Mara


----------



## saharhostnile

Irissy said:


> *Nicky Hilton (continued):
> 
> *
> View attachment 12475
> 
> View attachment 12476
> 
> View attachment 12477
> 
> View attachment 12478
> 
> View attachment 12479
> 
> View attachment 12480
> 
> View attachment 12481
> 
> View attachment 12482
> 
> View attachment 12483


upx100.com/img/1460319167.jpg


----------



## Serwin

Kim Kardashian in suede Balenciaga bag! So pretty


----------



## miriammarquez

Salma Hayek


----------



## miriammarquez

Elsa Hosk


----------



## ccbaggirl89

hayden panettiere.. maybe mini city here?


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

SJP


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz


----------



## ccbaggirl89

recent Nicky Hilton


----------



## esiders

English singer Jamelia.


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Shanina Shaik


----------



## LostInBal

Jared Leto￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼  and a black City


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Katie Cassidy


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## l0veileen

*Luna Bijl*

*

*


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## LostInBal

steph22 said:


> Michelle Keegan
> 
> View attachment 3490330




This one is fake.


----------



## Magayon_ako

aalinne_72 said:


> This one is fake.


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## miriammarquez




----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## MonsieurMode

steph22 said:


> Jessica Simpson
> 
> View attachment 3513330



I'm actually 90% sure this is the Lanvin Tassel Shopper Tote.


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rohrbach


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## miriammarquez




----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz


----------



## LostInBal

Helena Christensen with what it could be a 04/05/06 grey First. Love how she rock it!


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Teri Hatcher


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Emma Roberts
> 
> View attachment 3565522


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## ccbaggirl89

just thought this would be a nice tidbit to share in the Bal forum (couldn't find a rtw section for Bal)... Melania *****'s gown for the parties tonight was made using the fabric co-designed by Balenciaga back in the 1960s. It's called gazar...

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gazar

here's what the dress looks like. it does look wedding-ish, which i guess the fabric was often used for:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/melania-*****-style-thread.955107/page-51#post-30997087


----------



## Summer85

My first post on TPF ... Elsa Hosk and her suede mini!


----------



## steph22

Lauren Conrad


----------



## muchstuff

Summer85 said:


> My first post on TPF ... Elsa Hosk and her suede mini!
> 
> View attachment 3582205


Love her style! Oh, and welcome to tPF!


----------



## Summer85

muchstuff said:


> Love her style! Oh, and welcome to tPF!


Thanks sweetie! I have been reading this blog for years, it's crazy that i joined the forum just yesterday!


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## LostInBal

P. Cruz with what it could be a cognac/sienna First.


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## bellebellebelle19

steph22 said:


> Vanessa Hudgens
> 
> View attachment 3590415



Any Balenciaga masters know the name of this beautiful bag? [emoji4]


----------



## muchstuff

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Any Balenciaga masters know the name of this beautiful bag? [emoji4]


Could be a Brief, can't tell for sure. There were several bags that look similar, you may want to search the reference library under style reference, or look at the clubhouse threads. I love the fact that it looks well-loved!

https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/balenciaga-style-reference.108/
https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/balenciaga-clubhouse.112/


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Stewart


----------



## steph22

Bo Derek


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## SoLoveCC

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## VgKing

The one and only Kim Kardashian with Kanye Wizzey


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Amber Rose


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## steph22

Blac China


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Leeann Rimes


----------



## doni

Salma Hayek


----------



## doni

Zoe Kravitz


----------



## doni

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Christina Aguilera


----------



## steph22

Ashley Haas


----------



## steph22

Helena Christensen


----------



## Mamahailee

mary kate olsen


----------



## Mamahailee

Chiarra Ferragni (too many key charms on the bag takes the beauty away) ;p


----------



## Mamahailee

Karisma Kapoor. (famous Bollywood celeb)


----------



## Mamahailee

Shilpa Shetty (Bollywood celeb)


----------



## Mamahailee

Fleur De Force ( famous makeup youtuber)
i'm in love with her Bal!


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rohrbach


----------



## LostInBal

G.Bundchen


----------



## steph22

Nina Agdal


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Julie Benz


----------



## horseRider

Araya Hargate (The brand ambassador for L'Oreal Paris)


----------



## steph22

Nina Agdal


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Kate Beckinsale


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Nina Agdal


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## LostInBal

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Heidi Klum, google images 8/25/17


----------



## LostInBal

Kate Moss


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Isabeli Fontana


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## myphamso1

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Olivia Buckland


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Julie Benz


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Nia Vardalos


----------



## LostInBal

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## LostInBal

Thora Valdimars


----------



## LostInBal

Sylvia Haghjoo


----------



## LostInBal

Roberta Benteler


----------



## LostInBal

Not a celeb. but cool!


----------



## LostInBal

Charlotte Buttrick


----------



## LostInBal

Sílvia Bosch blog/ Barcelona


----------



## LostInBal

Verena Platzer


----------



## LostInBal

Kendall Jenner


----------



## LostInBal

Estelle Pigault


----------



## LostInBal

From Denmark streets..


----------



## LostInBal

*Charlize Theron *


----------



## LostInBal

Kendall Jenner


----------



## LostInBal

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## LostInBal

Lauren Conrad


----------



## LostInBal

Lily Aldridge


----------



## LostInBal

Paula Patton's


----------



## LostInBal

Abbey Crouch


----------



## LostInBal

Lupita-Nyongo


----------



## LostInBal

Julianne Moore


----------



## LostInBal

Clemence Poesy


----------



## LostInBal

Sienna Miller and her trusty FBF


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## bobobob

Noah Cyrus


----------



## sleekeasy

Chloe Kim! (Sorry for the poor screengrab, I was in the middle of watching a report on her and the bag caught my eye =D)


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Paula Patton


----------



## LostInBal

C.Diaz


----------



## Pollie-Jean




----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## bevw56




----------



## steph22

Tinashe


----------



## bevw56




----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Kate Capshaw


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Tyga


----------



## Miss World

Cardi B wearing a Balenciaga Cabas laundry fringe satchel bag.


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Rosie Huntington-Whiteley
> 
> View attachment 4078522


----------



## bobobob

Andreja Pejić


----------



## bobobob

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## Summer85

Oldie but goodie... Love this outfit


----------



## steph22

Paula Patton


----------



## steph22

Amanda Steele


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Charlize Theron


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kris Jenner w/her mom Mary Jo Campbell


----------



## steph22

Noah Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Cairo Dwek


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga twitter/whatgagawore


----------



## bobobob

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## steph22

Salam Hayek


----------



## steph22

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## steph22

Justine Skye


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Lily Allen


----------



## steph22

Perrie Edwards


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Penny Lancaster


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## LostInBal

Tory Spelling


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Gizele Oliveira


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Nick Jonas


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Hana Cross


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## bobobob

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Noah Cyrus


----------



## bobobob

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Rinna


----------



## bobobob

Emma Roberts


----------



## bobobob

Cardi B


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## bobobob

Nick Jonas


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## bobobob

Ferne McCann


----------



## steph22

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## bobobob

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## bobobob

Nick Jonas


----------



## bobobob

Tallia Storm


----------



## bobobob

Nick Jonas


----------



## bobobob

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## bobobob

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## bobobob

Rita Ora


----------



## bobobob

Canadian actress Rachelle Lefevre


----------



## bobobob

Tallia Storm


----------



## bobobob

Nick Jonas


----------



## bobobob

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## bobobob

Karrueche Tran


----------



## bobobob

Tracee Ellis Ross


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## bobobob

Kate Moss


----------



## bobobob

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Amber Davies


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Kate Moss


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Amber Turner


----------



## steph22

Georgia Kousoulou


----------



## stefenjames

cool


----------



## steph22

Leomie Anderson


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Paula Patton


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid: Vogue US 2019 -05


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Nick Jonas


----------



## steph22

Gisele Bundchen


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Ferne McCann


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Maria Menounous


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Denise Richards


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Hana Cross


----------



## steph22

Christina Aguilera


----------



## steph22

Céline Dion


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Laura Anderson


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I think that's a really ridiculous outfit  / style


----------



## steph22

Perrie Edwards


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ Unfortunately that's not really stylish too


----------



## steph22

Denise Richards


----------



## steph22

Dianna Agron


----------



## steph22

Maya Jama


----------



## steph22

Sheridan Smith


----------



## steph22

Laura Anderson


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Benson


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Devon Windsor


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Laura Anderson


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## LostInBal

K.Moss


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## LostInBal

Frances Bean Conbain


----------



## steph22

Tish Cyrus


----------



## Miss World

Tracee Ellis Ross with her Balenciaga Hourglass bag in smooth black leather.


----------



## steph22

Christina Aguilera


----------



## steph22

Hailey Baldwin


----------



## LostInBal

K.Moss 08/07/19, 02/26/19
Wearing her FB hobo


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Sheridan Smith


----------



## steph22

Rebekah Vardy


----------



## steph22

Ariana Grande


----------



## LostInBal

P.Cruz


----------



## LostInBal

Not M. Jackson but..


----------



## steph22

Pia Mia Perez


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## ccbaggirl89

During a Hallmark Christmas movie, 12/2/19


----------



## steph22

Perrie Edwards


----------



## steph22

Olivia Buckland


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Shakira


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Noah Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## Miss World

Model Devon Lee Carlson showing off her gorgeous new Balenciaga City Small Bag in metallic silver via her Instagram stories. Now I am obsessed with getting one.


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Denise Richards


----------



## steph22

Jesy Nelson


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid


----------



## steph22

Laura Anderson


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Joanna JoJo Levesque


----------



## steph22

Karrueche Tran


----------



## steph22

Frankie Bridge


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Meghan Trainer


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## LostInBal

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Pia Mia


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Celine Dion


----------



## steph22

Laura Anderson


----------



## LostInBal

Miss X wearing a 04 eggplant O ring bag perhaps?


----------



## steph22

Brooke Shields


----------



## *Jenn*

Steel magnolias, Netflix, episode 1 ♥️


----------



## steph22

Ellen Pompeo


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Laura Anderson


----------



## steph22

Perrie Edwards


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Jesy Nelson


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Maya Jama


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Laura Anderson


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Paulina Gretzky (Wayne's daughter and golfer Dustin Johnson's wife)


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## LostInBal

Allison Mosshard (The Kills)


----------



## lilyannie

My love for Ariana Grande is never-ending:


----------



## steph22

Perrie Edwards


----------



## steph22

Chelsee Healey


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mare Hague


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Blac Chyna


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Chloe Bailey


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Clare (the bachelorette) Crawley on 3/16/21


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Christine Chiu


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## steph22

Teddi Mellencamp


----------



## steph22

Lisa Rinna


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Doja Cat


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid


----------



## steph22

Megan Barton Hanson


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Teresa Giudice


----------



## steph22

Abbey Clancy


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Jessie J


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## songan

Sarah Jessica Parker
July 2021

BALENCIAGA X GUCCI COLLECTION


----------



## songan

MOKA FANG  (方媛) 


2020 BALENCIAGA


----------



## steph22

Tara Reid


----------



## songan

Gulnazar /  Gülnezer Bextiyar ( گۈلنەزەر بەختىيار / 古力娜扎)



^ Balenciaga Political Career Destroyed Cap (embroidered cotton-twill baseball cap) Product ID: 661884410B21077
Fendi Phone Case
Roger Vivier handbag
Keds white sneakers


----------



## songan

Actress Gulnazar
(Gülnezer Bextiyar گۈلنەزەر بەختىيار / 古力娜扎 Gulinazha)


^Balenciaga Baseball Cap in Black/White (Product ID: 529192310B29060)
Gucci Ladies Sylvie Leather Mini Shoulder Bag



^Balenciaga Black Embroidered Cotton Twill Baseball Cap (Product Code 17957409495658465)
Sweater vest over T-shirt 
Ruffled miniskirt
Chanel textile flap bag


----------



## songan

Semra Hunt


Balenciaga City bag


----------



## steph22

Monica Denise


----------



## songan

Freelance writer, actress and influencer Sonia Lyson walks past a construction site, wearing neon bright green boots by Emili Sindlev and Bettina Vermillon, a grey Rotate sweater, her favorite B bag and Linda Farrow sunglasses.


----------



## songan

PARIS, FRANCE - JULY 7, 2021 
*Bella Hadid* holds onto a camellia flower outside the Balenciaga show as paparazzi swarm in. She pairs a corset top with sweatpants. Bella is wearing the *WOMEN'S LE SMALL CAGOLE SHOULDER BAG *(in supple, black, crocodile embossed calfskin and aged silver hardware, $1860) on her shoulders. Bella added some bling to the look with a gold watch, several rings, and necklaces from Mazza Boutique. She wore a $42 jewel ruby mini necklace and a $154 G link two-tone Cuban reversible chain necklace. Wearing neutral makeup and a chic hair bun, Bella finalized her outfit with Proenza Schouler’s patent Mary Jane shoes.


----------



## songan

Salma Hayek matches her sandals to the color of her exotic leather B bag.


----------



## songan

Aya Nakamura wowed in a silk maxi dress which gathered at the side facet accessorized with a Balenciaga Hourglass Wallet on Chain ($1190). Her feet are clad in Balenciaga 80mm Square-Back Lambskin Knife Pumps ($850).


----------



## songan

Dua Lupa & Anwar Hadid leave dinner venue and are caught by paparazzi.


----------



## songan

Jasmine Sanders (model):


----------



## songan

Leonie Hanne (German model and socialite) wears Balenciaga Le Cagole XS bag in lavender purple (SOLD OUT).


----------



## songan

*Leonie Hanne* (socialite and model)


^_* Balenciaga Hourglass Leather Shoulder Bag *_in mint green_* *_
Yves Salomon Long Self-tie Lamb Shearling Coat, AGOLDE Fitted 90S Leather Pants, Electric Picks Nirvana Hoop Earrings, Bottega Veneta Lug Boots


----------



## songan

*Chiara Ferragni*


* Balenciaga Le Cagole XS Shoulder Bag in Pink*
^ Antonella Rizza Selena Sunset Top
Pantera Lilla Nicolo Necklace
Summer Mode Cavigliera Beads Anklet
Pantera Lilla Ciao Bracelet
Aquae Jewels Heart Scarlett Tennis Necklace
Dior Gem Bracelet in Yellow Gold and Diamonds
Netali Nissim 5 Big Eyes Tennis Bracelet
*Balenciaga Le Cagole XS Shoulder Bag in Pink*
Zara Seamless Denim Shorts Z1975
Doona Infant Convertible Car Seat Stroller
Valentina Ferragni Kate Light Blue Bracelet/Anklet
Valentina Ferragni Kate Orange Bracelet/Anklet
Valentina Ferragni Kate Green Bracelet/Anklet
Valentina Ferragni Kate Pink Bracelet/Anklet
Netali Nissim Diamond Bangle Bracelet
Bottega Veneta Bv Lido Sandals

SOURCE: starstyles.com, instagram


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## songan

*Charlie D'amelio* (professional dancer, actress on commercials, TikTok millionaire)


^ Balenciaga Hourglass XS Top Handle Bag in white
Converse Custom Canvas Platform Chuck Taylor All Star in white


----------



## songan

*Rhianna* - Barbados-American singer/performer



^ Balenciaga Hybrid Distressed Jeans

SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan

*Elsa Hosk* (supermodel)



^ Danielle Guizio Cable Knit Backless Turtleneck Dress
Balenciaga Sneakerhead Small Top Handle Bag


----------



## LostInBal

N.Campbell and K.Steward with glorious oldies.


----------



## songan

*Dua Lipa*





	

		
			
		

		
	
Balenciaga X-Pander Sneaker 
 Wildflower Garden Party Iphone Case 
 Re/Done 90S Oversized Crop Cardigan


----------



## songan

*Leonie Hanne* wears Balenciaga footwear.


 Balenciaga Rise Leather Platform Slides
^ Gucci Fluo Sunglasses
Lovers + Friends Kylie Bralette
NBD Ronan Skirt
Bottega Veneta the Pouch Jacquard Intreccio Bag

SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan

Millionaire heiress *Jaime Xie *wears Mugler and Baleenciaga.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Balenciaga Knife Pumps
SOURCE:@jaimexie


----------



## songan

*Hyuna* (현아)
Balenciaga Hourglass bag in crocodile dark green


----------



## songan




----------



## songan

*Jeon Yeo-Bin* (전여빈)wore BALENCIAGA Pre-Fall 2021 Collection for Taiwan Elle editorial in August 2021.


----------



## songan

Balenciaga Barbes Shopper Bag


----------



## LostInBal

Copenhagen


----------



## songan

*Charlene Choi* - Hong Kong singer and actress
*WOMEN'S NEO CLASSIC MINI TOP HANDLE BAG IN LILAC PINK*


----------



## songan




----------



## songan

*Melodie Vaxelaire *with a Balenciaga Downtown shoulder bag


SOURCE: Vogue, Streetstyle Shooters


----------



## Swanky

songan said:


> Streetstyle Shooters
> Balenciaga Downtown shoulder bag
> View attachment 5178903


Is this a celebrity?


----------



## songan

Swanky said:


> Is this a celebrity?



She is haute couture model Melodie Vaxelaire. I updated the post to include her name.


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## songan

Model *Negin Mirsalehi *wears the Balenciaga Cagole bag in black.


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## songan

*Jessica Wang* wears the Balenciaga Hourglass bag.


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Lily Aldridge


----------



## songan

*Camila Coelho *styles her cropped blazer with high rise dark denim and a Balenciaga Cagole hobo bag. 
Silver Metallics + Zebra Print = T R E N D I N G for 2021-2022


SOURCE: IG@camilacoelho


----------



## songan

*Gitta Banko*


----------



## songan

*Kim Kardashian West *with a beautiful crystallized Balenciaga Hourglass bag


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Pollie-Jean

steph22 said:


> Kim Kardashian
> View attachment 5191663



now it's getting really weird


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Neelam Gill


----------



## LostInBal

Nadia Comaneci


----------



## songan

Jess Hunt pairs her Balenciaga RTW denim jacket with her white Balenciaga boots and her white Balenciaga Hourglass bag.


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## songan

Elsa Hosk - supermodel


Balenciaga Hourglass Bag
SOURCE: IG


----------



## songan

OCTOBER 1, 2021 - PARIS, FRANCE
Xenia Adonts 



Denim Balenciaga Hourglass Bag
#PFW #Paris Fashion Week
SOURCE: IG


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I think these mini bags are just ridiculous


----------



## steph22

Chantel Jeffries


----------



## songan

Kim Kardashian West


Head-to-toe in Balenciaga!
SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan

Kim Kardashian West


Head-to-toe in Balenciaga... again!

SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## steph22

Jesy Nelson


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## songan

Supermodel Negin Mirsaleh takes her Balenciaga Cagole out for a stroll.


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## songan

Chinese-American heiress Jamie Xie wore one of Nicolas Ghesquière's most iconic collections for Balenciaga (Spring 2008) to his Louis Vuitton Spring 2022 runway show inside the Louvre this Paris Fashion Week season. (He was the creative director for Balenciaga before he took over at Louis Vuitton).






#PFW
SOURCE:
	

	







						Law Roach and Jaime Xie Are Enlivening Street Style, One Vintage Look at a Time
					

The reality star's wardrobe of pieces from iconic runway shows stood out amongst a sea of new clothes.




					www.vogue.com


----------



## songan

Kim Kardashian West is head-to-toe in Balenciaga with a Balenciaga bag.


----------



## songan

OCTOBER 10, 2021 - NEW YORK CITY, NEW YORK:
Kim Kardashian West arrived at the afterparty for Saturday Night Live decked out in pink. She's worn similar body suits non-stop lately so they must be relatively comfortable. Her flashy version of 24/7 athleisurewear?


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## songan

Olivia Culpo (again!)


^ Balenciaga Cagole bag in black


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## songan

Olivia Culpo


^ Balenciaga Fortnite 2021 T-Shirt Medium Fit in White 
 Balenciaga Bulldozer Calfskin Lug-Sole Platform Combat Boots


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## songan

Singer Dua Lipa championed the plight of Kosovo civilians and reflected upon her Kosovo Albanian heritage by attending the Washington DC premiere of director Blerta Basholli’s debut film Hive. "She made the trip to Washington DC, styled by Lorenzo Posocco, in an all-black Balenciaga look: a three-piece ensemble consisting of a turtleneck paired with a full-length belted skirt and oversized blazer. Each item came from the [Balenciaga SS22] collection".


SOURCE:








						Dua Lipa Just Offered a Lesson in Modest Dressing in Head-to-Toe Balenciaga
					

Dua Lipa recently stepped out in Washington DC in a modest, all-black Balenciaga look plucked from the label's SS22 collection




					en.vogue.me


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Melinda Gates


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Addison Rae


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Jess Glynne


----------



## steph22

Addison Rae


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Agnez Mo


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Tamara Kalinic from her Instagram Reels


----------



## steph22

Julia Fox


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Erika Jayne


----------



## steph22

Adele


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Noah Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Julia Fox


----------



## steph22

Bo Derek


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Jesy Nelson


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## Tyler_JP

French model Louise de Chevigny in Paris for Fashion Week - how chic!


----------



## steph22

Jesy Nelson


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Tori Spelling


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Olivia Jade


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Olivia Jade


----------



## steph22

Sydney Sweeney


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Eniko Hart


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Amelia Gray Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Anna Dello Russo


----------



## steph22

Angus Cloud


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Delilah Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Olivia Jade


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Laura Anderson


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Whenever I think it can't get any worse ...


----------



## steph22

Michelle Keegan


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kendall Jenner 3/15/22


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Julia Fox


----------



## steph22

Jesy Nelson


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Amelia Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Christine Chiu


----------



## steph22

Jesy Nelson


----------



## steph22

Nicole Williams


----------



## steph22

Delilah Belle Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Josephine Skriver


----------



## steph22

Romee Strijd


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Jesy Nelson


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Jesy Nelson


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Jesy Nelson


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Larsa Pippen


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Bebe Rexha


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Noah Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22




----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Christine Chiu


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Rita Wilson


----------



## steph22

Georgia May Jagger


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## poleneceline

Siyeon (Dreamcatcher)


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Shakira


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Noah Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Natasha Bassett


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Brooks Nader


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Hailey Bieber


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardahian


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian and North West


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Amber Valletta


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Olly Murs


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Salma Hayek


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Madison Beer


----------



## steph22

Adele


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## ccbaggirl89

It's an older pic (2021) but I spotted the Bal bag in this pic of Daisy Fuentes, from her IG


----------



## steph22

Leni Klum


----------



## steph22

Doja Cat


----------



## orangeaday

im so jealous of them


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Rita Wilson


----------



## steph22

Bebe Rexha


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Lala Anthony


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Molly-Mae Hague


----------



## steph22

Cardi B


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Mimi Webb


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Helena Christensen


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Doja Cat


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## katec9751

Does anyone know what size Olivia Jade's city bag is? Small or mini?


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Aisha Mian


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Nicole Williams


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Nicole Williams


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Neelam Gill


----------



## steph22

Doja Cat


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kylie Jenner


----------



## steph22

Bella Hadid


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Jordyn Woods


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Denise Richards


----------



## steph22

Anastasia 'Stassie' Karanikolaou


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Amelia Hamlin


----------



## steph22

Tallia Storm


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Chloe Sevigny


----------



## steph22

Behati Prinsloo


----------



## steph22

Leni Klum


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Olivia Jade Giannulli


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Nicole Williams


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Rihanna


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Chiara Ferragni


----------



## steph22

Maya Jama


----------



## steph22

Ashley Roberts


----------



## audreylita

Lili Taylor


----------



## steph22

Shakira


----------



## steph22

Mary Fitzgerald


----------



## steph22

Rita Wilson


----------



## steph22

Olivia Jade Giannulli


----------



## steph22

Tish Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Chloe Bailey


----------

